# Tea Party activist confronts Obama on Biden calling them terrorists.



## Lovebears65

Obama Conversation With Tea Partier Gets Heated - FoxNews.com


----------



## USArmyRetired

Lovebears65 said:


> Obama Conversation With Tea Partier Gets Heated - FoxNews.com


I think he is fixing to be our new Joe The Plumber for questioning the president like that. The man did the right thing confronting Obama. Obama stood there and lied to him.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Your title should be " Hypocrite Teabager cries about Biden's comment and then calls Obama a Socialist".


----------



## Lovebears65

Truthseeker420 said:


> Your title should be " Hypocrite Teabager cries about Biden's comment and then calls Obama a Socialist".


 he is calling it like it is. Obama is a socialist. He wanted the healthcare law  that is being a socialist . He wants to distribute the wealth also being a socialist.   So far I have not seen one Tea partier doing anything  being a terrorist!!


----------



## California Girl

Seems to me that being called a 'socialist' is no big deal. So what? Being called a terrorist implies that you will murder your fellow citizen. Big difference. Apparently Obama isn't smart enough to see that. And our politicians really should not be demonizing voters for political point scoring. It disgusts me that someone who called for 'civil discourse' should be so dismissive of the people he is supposed to represent.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Lovebears65 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your title should be " Hypocrite Teabager cries about Biden's comment and then calls Obama a Socialist".
> 
> 
> 
> he is calling it like it is. Obama is a socialist. He wanted the healthcare law  that is being a socialist . He wants to distribute the wealth also being a socialist.   So far I have not seen one Tea partier doing anything  being a terriost!!
Click to expand...


I don't want to aurgue what socialism is or isn't but one could make just as strong an aurgument the  tea party members are terrorists.


----------



## California Girl

Truthseeker420 said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your title should be " Hypocrite Teabager cries about Biden's comment and then calls Obama a Socialist".
> 
> 
> 
> he is calling it like it is. Obama is a socialist. He wanted the healthcare law  that is being a socialist . He wants to distribute the wealth also being a socialist.   So far I have not seen one Tea partier doing anything  being a terriost!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to aurgue what socialism is or isn't but one could make just as strong an aurgument the  tea party members are terrorists.
Click to expand...


One could make that argument? Really? And your evidence of any TEA Party member blowing something up or mass murdering their fellow citizens is.... what exactly? This is hate speech. You know, that rhetoric that the left claims to despise so much. It is bullshit. It is used to try to silence people you disagree with. Trying to frighten people into submission is terrorism. Ergo, the left are terrorists. See how that works? 

Fucking idiots.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Truthseeker420 said:


> .. but one could make just as strong an aurgument the  tea party members are terrorists.




Only for those stoned on weed, must be 4:20 where you are.


----------



## Truthseeker420

California Girl said:


> Seems to me that being called a 'socialist' is no big deal. So what? Being called a terrorist implies that you will murder your fellow citizen. Big difference. Apparently Obama isn't smart enough to see that. And our politicians really should not be demonizing voters for political point scoring. It disgusts me that someone who called for 'civil discourse' should be so dismissive of the people he is supposed to represent.



So the Tea Party favorite sign" The Tree Of Liberty must be watered with Blood...." is really just an aborist blood drive?


----------



## Truthseeker420




----------



## California Girl

Truthseeker420 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me that being called a 'socialist' is no big deal. So what? Being called a terrorist implies that you will murder your fellow citizen. Big difference. Apparently Obama isn't smart enough to see that. And our politicians really should not be demonizing voters for political point scoring. It disgusts me that someone who called for 'civil discourse' should be so dismissive of the people he is supposed to represent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Tea Party favorite sign" The Tree Of Liberty must be watered with Blood...." is really just an aborist blood drive?
Click to expand...


No, it's a quote from Thomas Jefferson. And it is "The Tree of Liberty must be watered with the blood of Patriots and Tyrants". It means we should be prepared to die for our freedom. Quoting Jefferson is now terrorist activity? 

Idiot.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Looks photo chopped, smoke another joint why dont ya.


----------



## California Girl

Truthseeker420 said:


>



Yea, see, the left are already outed for this kind of bullshit. Either prove that guy is an actual TEA Partier or you are dismissed as an idiot. 

Don't like it? Blame the HuffPuff for recruiting idiots to attend TEA Party rallies with 'provocative signs', photograph themselves and spread them around the net. Dishonesty breeds suspicion.


----------



## Truthseeker420

California Girl said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me that being called a 'socialist' is no big deal. So what? Being called a terrorist implies that you will murder your fellow citizen. Big difference. Apparently Obama isn't smart enough to see that. And our politicians really should not be demonizing voters for political point scoring. It disgusts me that someone who called for 'civil discourse' should be so dismissive of the people he is supposed to represent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Tea Party favorite sign" The Tree Of Liberty must be watered with Blood...." is really just an aborist blood drive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a quote from Thomas Jefferson. And it is "The Tree of Liberty must be watered with the blood of Patriots and Tyrants". It means we should be prepared to die for our freedom. Quoting Jefferson is now terrorist activity?
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


don't play supid, you know very well what' it's imlpications are...


----------



## California Girl

Truthseeker420 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Tea Party favorite sign" The Tree Of Liberty must be watered with Blood...." is really just an aborist blood drive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a quote from Thomas Jefferson. And it is "The Tree of Liberty must be watered with the blood of Patriots and Tyrants". It means we should be prepared to die for our freedom. Quoting Jefferson is now terrorist activity?
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't play supid, you know very well what' it's imlpications are...
Click to expand...


I also know what the implications of calling others "typical white people" is. What goes around, comes around. Don't like it? Tough. It is not terrorism to quote one of America's greatest sons. 

Either provide actual, factual, evidence of terrorism from the TEA Parties or admit that calling them 'terrorists' is lies. 

How shocked I am to find that our Vice President is a lying fuck.


----------



## California Girl

BoycottTheday said:


> Looks photo chopped, smoke another joint why dont ya.



Actually, you're right. It's mocked up. 

I find it laughable that anyone thinks producing a pic of someone with a sign is 'evidence' these days. Any fool can fake this shit.


----------



## Truthseeker420

California Girl said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, see, the left are already outed for this kind of bullshit. Either prove that guy is an actual TEA Partier or you are dismissed as an idiot.
> 
> Don't like it? Blame the HuffPuff for recruiting idiots to attend TEA Party rallies with 'provocative signs', photograph themselves and spread them around the net. Dishonesty breeds suspicion.
Click to expand...


I don't think i need to prove anything , the words and actions of the tea party LEADERS are well documented.


----------



## asterism

Truthseeker420 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Tea Party favorite sign" The Tree Of Liberty must be watered with Blood...." is really just an aborist blood drive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a quote from Thomas Jefferson. And it is "The Tree of Liberty must be watered with the blood of Patriots and Tyrants". It means we should be prepared to die for our freedom. Quoting Jefferson is now terrorist activity?
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't play supid, you know very well what' it's imlpications are...
Click to expand...


Terrorism?  How so?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Apparently on ones read the article: 



> The incident stems from a private meeting Biden attended, at the height of the debt ceiling debate, with House Democrats who were angry that Republicans were not meeting the president halfway. One lawmaker, Rep. Mike Doyle, D-Pa., went so far as to say that Republicans affiliated with the Tea Party had behaved like terrorists during the debate.
> 
> Some Democrats familiar with the meeting said at the time that Biden had appeared to agree with the sentiment expressed by Doyle and others as a way of moving the conversation along and convincing Democrats to support the final compromise. But Biden himself denied to CBS News that he had uttered the word terrorist in the meeting in the context of the Tea Party.



So theres no evidence the VP used the word terrorist to describe the TPM, and he himself denies it. Does anyone on the right have evidence Biden used the word? Transcript of the meeting, recording, witness? 

If not this is yet another non-issue.


----------



## California Girl

Truthseeker420 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, see, the left are already outed for this kind of bullshit. Either prove that guy is an actual TEA Partier or you are dismissed as an idiot.
> 
> Don't like it? Blame the HuffPuff for recruiting idiots to attend TEA Party rallies with 'provocative signs', photograph themselves and spread them around the net. Dishonesty breeds suspicion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think i need to prove anything , the words and actions of the tea party LEADERS are well documented.
Click to expand...


If, by "well documented" you mean lied about, misrepresented, and spun for political point scoring, then yea, I agree. 

Idiot.


----------



## California Girl

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Apparently on ones read the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The incident stems from a private meeting Biden attended, at the height of the debt ceiling debate, with House Democrats who were angry that Republicans were not meeting the president halfway. One lawmaker, Rep. Mike Doyle, D-Pa., went so far as to say that Republicans affiliated with the Tea Party had behaved like terrorists during the debate.
> 
> Some Democrats familiar with the meeting said at the time that Biden had appeared to agree with the sentiment expressed by Doyle and others as a way of moving the conversation along and convincing Democrats to support the final compromise. But Biden himself denied to CBS News that he had uttered the word terrorist in the meeting in the context of the Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So theres no evidence the VP used the word terrorist to describe the TPM, and he himself denies it. Does anyone on the right have evidence Biden used the word? Transcript of the meeting, recording, witness?
> 
> If not this is yet another non-issue.
Click to expand...


So where is the evidence that they blew something up or shot a bunch of people. Because that is what 'behaving like terrorists' means. Where is the fucking evidence? If they have undertaken such acts, it should not be difficult to prove. 

You just don't like them. Fine. Don't like them but they are no more terrorists than you are. Idiot. And.... for the record, you are much more of a racist than the average TEA Partier.


----------



## BoycottTheday

I like how left wingers show up and try to look like rednecks to discredit a movement of the people.

Something they cant seem to get going on their side unless they pay for people and busses.


----------



## editec

> &#8220;Now, in fairness, since I&#8217;ve been called a socialist who wasn&#8217;t born in this country, who is destroying America and taking away its freedoms because I passed a [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]health [COLOR=blue !important]care [COLOR=blue !important]bill​





> [/COLOR][/COLOR], I&#8217;m all for lowering the rhetoric," Obama said.
> 
> 
> Read more: Obama Conversation With Tea Partier Gets Heated - FoxNews.com[/COLOR]​


 
Rhodes "confronts" the President of the United States, gets blown off by Obama, and that makes this POTUS bad, why?

Who the hell is Rhodes to _confront_ this or any POTUS demanding an explanation for what somebody else might or might not have said?










[/COLOR]​


----------



## California Girl

editec said:


> Now, in fairness, since Ive been called a socialist who wasnt born in this country, who is destroying America and taking away its freedoms because I passed a [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]health [COLOR=blue !important]care [COLOR=blue !important]bill​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/COLOR], Im all for lowering the rhetoric," Obama said.
> 
> 
> Read more: Obama Conversation With Tea Partier Gets Heated - FoxNews.com[/COLOR]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rhodes "confronts" the President of the United States, gets blown off by Obama, and that makes this POTUS bad, why?
> 
> Who the hell is Rhodes to _confront_ this or any POTUS demanding an explanation for what somebody else might or might not have said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]​
Click to expand...


Well, because he is our President. He's not the boss, he's the employee. If we want an explanation of something his Administration says or does, we are entitled to have an explanation. 

He's not God, he works for us, not the other way around.


----------



## Truthseeker420

California Girl said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently on ones read the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The incident stems from a private meeting Biden attended, at the height of the debt ceiling debate, with House Democrats who were angry that Republicans were not meeting the president halfway. One lawmaker, Rep. Mike Doyle, D-Pa., went so far as to say that Republicans affiliated with the Tea Party had behaved like terrorists during the debate.
> 
> Some Democrats familiar with the meeting said at the time that Biden had appeared to agree with the sentiment expressed by Doyle and others as a way of moving the conversation along and convincing Democrats to support the final compromise. But Biden himself denied to CBS News that he had uttered the word terrorist in the meeting in the context of the Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So theres no evidence the VP used the word terrorist to describe the TPM, and he himself denies it. Does anyone on the right have evidence Biden used the word? Transcript of the meeting, recording, witness?
> 
> If not this is yet another non-issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where is the evidence that they blew something up or shot a bunch of people. Because that is what 'behaving like terrorists' means. Where is the fucking evidence? If they have undertaken such acts, it should not be difficult to prove.
> 
> You just don't like them. Fine. Don't like them but they are no more terrorists than you are. Idiot. And.... for the record, you are much more of a racist than the average TEA Partier.
Click to expand...


I have nothing against the original Alex Jones tea party until they became the Koch Brothers/Fox Noise Tea Party. From against the Unpatriot Act and Torture to against Health Care for Americans and against taxes for rich people


----------



## BoycottTheday

Oh i love the who do you think you are bit, thats going to go over well in aMerica.

Way to win over the electorate, not.

Who do i think i am? Im the one telling you to stick your mandates where the sun doesnt shine.


----------



## Ravi

editec said:


> Rhodes "confronts" the President of the United States, gets blown off by Obama, and that makes this POTUS bad, why?
> 
> Who the hell is Rhodes to _confront_ this or any POTUS demanding an explanation for what somebody else might or might not have said?



Because Obama didn't snivel, pull his forelock, and shuffle his feet.


----------



## Article 15

California Girl said:


> What goes around, comes around. Don't like it? Tough.



Heed your own advice.


----------



## California Girl

Truthseeker420 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently on ones read the article:
> 
> 
> 
> So theres no evidence the VP used the word terrorist to describe the TPM, and he himself denies it. Does anyone on the right have evidence Biden used the word? Transcript of the meeting, recording, witness?
> 
> If not this is yet another non-issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where is the evidence that they blew something up or shot a bunch of people. Because that is what 'behaving like terrorists' means. Where is the fucking evidence? If they have undertaken such acts, it should not be difficult to prove.
> 
> You just don't like them. Fine. Don't like them but they are no more terrorists than you are. Idiot. And.... for the record, you are much more of a racist than the average TEA Partier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have nothing against the original Alex Jones tea party until they became the Koch Brothers/Fox Noise Tea Party. From against the Unpatriot Act and Torture to against Health Care for Americans and against taxes for rich people
Click to expand...


I don't care whether you have anything against them or not. I care that the Vice President of this country thinks it's ok to compare Americans to terrorists just because they don't buy into the snakeoil salesmen running the country. 

Joe Biden - and his boss - can fuck off.


----------



## Article 15

It's hilarious to see the same type of people who were calling anti-war folk terrorist sympathizers, traitors, and things of that nature whine when they get punched in the mouth.

Fuck you.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Article 15 said:


> It's hilarious to see the same type of people who were calling anti-war folk terrorist sympathizers, traitors, and things of that nature whine when they get punched in the mouth.
> 
> Fuck you.



Wow great debating technique, "same type" of people?

Sounds like a racist remark to me.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Truthseeker420 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me that being called a 'socialist' is no big deal. So what? Being called a terrorist implies that you will murder your fellow citizen. Big difference. Apparently Obama isn't smart enough to see that. And our politicians really should not be demonizing voters for political point scoring. It disgusts me that someone who called for 'civil discourse' should be so dismissive of the people he is supposed to represent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Tea Party favorite sign" The Tree Of Liberty must be watered with Blood...." is really just an aborist blood drive?
Click to expand...


Displaying an historical quote from a founding father is hardly terrorism.


----------



## Article 15

BoycottTheday said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious to see the same type of people who were calling anti-war folk terrorist sympathizers, traitors, and things of that nature whine when they get punched in the mouth.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow great debating technique, "same type" of people?
> 
> Sounds like a racist remark to me.
Click to expand...


That's funny.  The same type of people also claim that people use the race card when they have no real argument.


----------



## Article 15

BoycottTheday said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious to see the same type of people who were calling anti-war folk terrorist sympathizers, traitors, and things of that nature whine when they get punched in the mouth.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow great debating technique, "same type" of people?
> 
> Sounds like a racist remark to me.
Click to expand...


It's also hilarious that you think my post is part of some debate.


----------



## Steelplate

California Girl said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, see, the left are already outed for this kind of bullshit. Either prove that guy is an actual TEA Partier or you are dismissed as an idiot.
> 
> Don't like it? Blame the HuffPuff for recruiting idiots to attend TEA Party rallies with 'provocative signs', photograph themselves and spread them around the net. Dishonesty breeds suspicion.
Click to expand...


I call bullshit. These people were at a Tea Party Rally holding up fucked up signs like that. If Liberals have to own up to extremist elements like real Communists and shit like that, your side has to own up to the extremists in your ideological territory... the Racists, the paranoid "militia" types and people like the fellow in the picture.

Now... I am not calling you or anyone else terrorists. I will call you selfish, fearful, and weak. But not terrorists.


----------



## Ravi

There is nothing to indicate anywhere that Biden called anyone a terrorist.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Wow, one post two quotes from the same poster do i win something.

Listen up Turnup, if you want to play in the big leagues dont act like the farm team was to good for you.


----------



## Sallow

Lovebears65 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your title should be " Hypocrite Teabager cries about Biden's comment and then calls Obama a Socialist".
> 
> 
> 
> he is calling it like it is. Obama is a socialist. He wanted the healthcare law  that is being a socialist . He wants to distribute the wealth also being a socialist.   So far I have not seen one Tea partier doing anything  being a terriost!!
Click to expand...


Take a gander at the Constitution.

It's "Socialist" too.


----------



## California Girl

Steelplate said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, see, the left are already outed for this kind of bullshit. Either prove that guy is an actual TEA Partier or you are dismissed as an idiot.
> 
> Don't like it? Blame the HuffPuff for recruiting idiots to attend TEA Party rallies with 'provocative signs', photograph themselves and spread them around the net. Dishonesty breeds suspicion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. These people were at a Tea Party Rally holding up fucked up signs like that. If Liberals have to own up to extremist elements like real Communists and shit like that, your side has to own up to the extremists in your ideological territory... the Racists, the paranoid "militia" types and people like the fellow in the picture.
> 
> Now... I am not calling you or anyone else terrorists. I will call you selfish, fearful, and weak. But not terrorists.
Click to expand...


You can call me anything you like. It's not my problem if you can't cope with treating people as individuals. Makes you look stupid, but that's fine by me. Saves me the effort of doing it. 

But.... what I will say.... is that the HuffPuff set up a volunteer group to attend the TEA Party rallies - nominally to provide photographic evidence of 'racist' signs. When they couldn't find any, those volunteers took signs along and faked the 'evidence'. I know they did that, because I joined the group - I'm like that. If I want to know what's happening, I check it out for myself.  How fucking desperate are "you people" (I recognize that you - as an individual were not one of them but - since you choose to group me with others, I feel inclined to do likewise) that "you" would fake 'evidence'. 

Sad bastards.


----------



## Sallow

BoycottTheday said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious to see the same type of people who were calling anti-war folk terrorist sympathizers, traitors, and things of that nature whine when they get punched in the mouth.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow great debating technique, "same type" of people?
> 
> Sounds like a racist remark to me.
Click to expand...


Okay..

Which race is the poster "racist" against?


----------



## Warrior102

Truthseeker420 = terrorist loving Socialist POS. 

That about sums it up.


----------



## mudwhistle

Truthseeker420 said:


> Your title should be " Hypocrite Teabager cries about Biden's comment and then calls Obama a Socialist".



Do you have proof that this particular Tea Party member called Obama a Socialist???

No

Did the Tea Party member call Obama a Socialist in the video????

No. 

So basically you're lying.

Speak Truth To Power or STFU. 

Obama has no excuse.....but he'll try.

Obama always has a ready made excuse for something he or his Administration does wrong.

He basically says they called him a Socialist. Did they lie? 

Is calling someone a Socialist the same thing as calling them a Terrorist???

No.


----------



## Article 15

BoycottTheday said:


> Wow, one post two quotes from the same poster do i win something.



You win a copy of Interrogative Statements and You: A Guide on When to Use a Fucking Question Mark.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Sallow said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious to see the same type of people who were calling anti-war folk terrorist sympathizers, traitors, and things of that nature whine when they get punched in the mouth.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow great debating technique, "same type" of people?
> 
> Sounds like a racist remark to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay..
> 
> Which race is the poster "racist" against?
Click to expand...


The poster is an idiot, and you want to defend him? Be my guest.

"you people" are loosing what grip on reality you might have had.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Article 15 said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, one post two quotes from the same poster do i win something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You win a copy of Interrogative Statements and You: A Guide on When to Use a Fucking Question Mark.
Click to expand...



 Smoke another joint why dont ya.


----------



## JoeB131

Truthseeker420 said:


> Your title should be " Hypocrite Teabager cries about Biden's comment and then calls Obama a Socialist".



I thought you guys all think socialism is wonderful, so why would calling Obama a socialist be as bad as calling the TEA Party "Terrorists".  

I would also expect the Vice President to conduct himself with a little more decorum than a guy on the street.


----------



## mal

Ravi said:


> There is nothing to indicate anywhere that Biden called anyone a terrorist.



Biden agreed:

Biden, driven by his Democratic allies misgivings about the debt-limit deal, responded: They have acted like terrorists, according to several sources in the room.

Bidens office refused to comment to Politico about what was said, citing that the meeting took place in a closed-door session.

Joe Biden Calls Republicans Terrorists in Debt Meeting | TheBlaze.com

And then as his Spokespeople TRY to Deny it, they say that several other Congresspeople WERE calling them Terrorists...

Biden says he didn't call Tea Party terrorists





peace...


----------



## mal

_"The word was used by several members of Congress," said Biden spokeswoman Kendra Barkoff. "The vice president does not believe it's an appropriate term in political discourse."_



Names, Kendra... NAMES!...



peace...


----------



## Ravi

mal said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to indicate anywhere that Biden called anyone a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden agreed:
> 
> Biden, driven by his Democratic allies misgivings about the debt-limit deal, responded: They have acted like terrorists, according to several sources in the room.
> 
> Bidens office refused to comment to Politico about what was said, citing that the meeting took place in a closed-door session.
> 
> Joe Biden Calls Republicans Terrorists in Debt Meeting | TheBlaze.com
> 
> And then as his Spokespeople TRY to Deny it, they say that several other Congresspeople WERE calling them Terrorists...
> 
> Biden says he didn't call Tea Party terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I'll believe Biden over you and unnamed sources any day of the week.


----------



## Sallow

How soon they forget..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi3oP74kMjA&feature=fvst]Palin Criticizes Obama&#39;s &#39;Terrorist&#39; Connection - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S38VioxnBaI&feature=related]TEA PARTY RACISM: What The Media Won&#39;t Show You About Teabagger Racism - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHnotILeYto&feature=related]Tea Party Threatens All Americans: A Final Warning (Vote 2010) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Article 15

BoycottTheday said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, one post two quotes from the same poster do i win something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You win a copy of Interrogative Statements and You: A Guide on When to Use a Fucking Question Mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke another joint why dont ya.
Click to expand...


That's the best idea you've had since you joined.

Or reincarnated.


----------



## Sallow

BoycottTheday said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow great debating technique, "same type" of people?
> 
> Sounds like a racist remark to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay..
> 
> Which race is the poster "racist" against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poster is an idiot, and you want to defend him? Be my guest.
> 
> "you people" are loosing what grip on reality you might have had.
Click to expand...


Was the question that hard?

It's pretty much a one word answer.

Try again.

Which race was the poster racist against?


----------



## mal

Ravi said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to indicate anywhere that Biden called anyone a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden agreed:
> 
> Biden, driven by his Democratic allies misgivings about the debt-limit deal, responded: They have acted like terrorists, according to several sources in the room.
> 
> Bidens office refused to comment to Politico about what was said, citing that the meeting took place in a closed-door session.
> 
> Joe Biden Calls Republicans Terrorists in Debt Meeting | TheBlaze.com
> 
> And then as his Spokespeople TRY to Deny it, they say that several other Congresspeople WERE calling them Terrorists...
> 
> Biden says he didn't call Tea Party terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll believe Biden over you and unnamed sources any day of the week.
Click to expand...


It's like when John F'ing Kerry was in the Room as Assassination Votes were taken, but he didn't Vote himself, so that's OK...

Is that Biden's Excuse?... 

And my Source is his Fucking Spokesperson on this, Ravi...

Did you Read the Source?... 



peace...


----------



## Sallow

Oh and..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tTDiZZYCAs]Gabrielle Giffords warns Sarah Palin there will be consequences. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Steelplate

California Girl said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, see, the left are already outed for this kind of bullshit. Either prove that guy is an actual TEA Partier or you are dismissed as an idiot.
> 
> Don't like it? Blame the HuffPuff for recruiting idiots to attend TEA Party rallies with 'provocative signs', photograph themselves and spread them around the net. Dishonesty breeds suspicion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. These people were at a Tea Party Rally holding up fucked up signs like that. If Liberals have to own up to extremist elements like real Communists and shit like that, your side has to own up to the extremists in your ideological territory... the Racists, the paranoid "militia" types and people like the fellow in the picture.
> 
> Now... I am not calling you or anyone else terrorists. I will call you selfish, fearful, and weak. But not terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can call me anything you like. It's not my problem if you can't cope with treating people as individuals. Makes you look stupid, but that's fine by me. Saves me the effort of doing it.
> 
> But.... what I will say.... is that the HuffPuff set up a volunteer group to attend the TEA Party rallies - nominally to provide photographic evidence of 'racist' signs. When they couldn't find any, those volunteers took signs along and faked the 'evidence'. I know they did that, because I joined the group - I'm like that. If I want to know what's happening, I check it out for myself.  How fucking desperate are "you people" (I recognize that you - as an individual were not one of them but - since you choose to group me with others, I feel inclined to do likewise) that "you" would fake 'evidence'.
> 
> Sad bastards.
Click to expand...


link? Proof?


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> How soon they forget..
> 
> Palin Criticizes Obama's 'Terrorist' Connection - YouTube
> TEA PARTY RACISM: What The Media Won't Show You About Teabagger Racism - YouTube
> Tea Party Threatens All Americans: A Final Warning (Vote 2010) - YouTube





Obama does have connections to a self avowed domestic terrorist. Fact. Bill "go home and kill your parents" Ayers. 

As for the rest of it. Anyone can produce 'evidence' of anything now. Sorry, but that's the world we live in now. 

(And, for the record, I have made the same comment when conservatives have produced similar 'evidence'. Apply critical thinking and this 'evidence' no longer has value)


----------



## mal

Sallow said:


> Oh and..
> 
> Gabrielle Giffords warns Sarah Palin there will be consequences. - YouTube



The Target Debate?... Really?...

A DemocRAT in Arizona put a Target on JD Hayworth's FACE in an Ad on TV during that Campaign...

Gonna Link that and Compare it to the Map of Bullseyes of Palins?...

Sallow, you are better than that.



peace...


----------



## Truthseeker420

JoeB131 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your title should be " Hypocrite Teabager cries about Biden's comment and then calls Obama a Socialist".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you guys all think socialism is wonderful, so why would calling Obama a socialist be as bad as calling the TEA Party "Terrorists".
> 
> I would also expect the Vice President to conduct himself with a little more decorum than a guy on the street.
Click to expand...


decorum? you mean like yelling out you lie in the middle of a speech? or passing around CD's of Magic Negro? or other disrespectful acts by GOP /Tea Party Congress?


----------



## Sallow

Steelplate said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. These people were at a Tea Party Rally holding up fucked up signs like that. If Liberals have to own up to extremist elements like real Communists and shit like that, your side has to own up to the extremists in your ideological territory... the Racists, the paranoid "militia" types and people like the fellow in the picture.
> 
> Now... I am not calling you or anyone else terrorists. I will call you selfish, fearful, and weak. But not terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can call me anything you like. It's not my problem if you can't cope with treating people as individuals. Makes you look stupid, but that's fine by me. Saves me the effort of doing it.
> 
> But.... what I will say.... is that the HuffPuff set up a volunteer group to attend the TEA Party rallies - nominally to provide photographic evidence of 'racist' signs. When they couldn't find any, those volunteers took signs along and faked the 'evidence'. I know they did that, because I joined the group - I'm like that. If I want to know what's happening, I check it out for myself.  How fucking desperate are "you people" (I recognize that you - as an individual were not one of them but - since you choose to group me with others, I feel inclined to do likewise) that "you" would fake 'evidence'.
> 
> Sad bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link? Proof?
Click to expand...


See that's the meme.

There may have been a handful of instances where something like that occurred.

I've sort of seen it in NYC..when a spiky haired guy was trying to incite a peaceful anti-war protest..then was grabbed and hauled away by cops.

Turns out Mr. Spiky WAS a cop. Working under cover.

So they use that little handful as a means to disown all their racism when it's convenient..

While still code talking to the faithful.


----------



## Sallow

mal said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and..
> 
> Gabrielle Giffords warns Sarah Palin there will be consequences. - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Target Debate?... Really?...
> 
> A DemocRAT in Arizona put a Target on JD Hayworth's FACE in an Ad on TV during that Campaign...
> 
> Gonna Link that and Compare it to the Map of Bullseyes of Palins?...
> 
> Sallow, you are better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


JD get a cap busted into his noggin?


----------



## Stephanie

Obama is one nasty little man. What a pathetic excuse for a President.


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> How soon they forget..
> 
> Palin Criticizes Obama's 'Terrorist' Connection - YouTube
> TEA PARTY RACISM: What The Media Won't Show You About Teabagger Racism - YouTube
> Tea Party Threatens All Americans: A Final Warning (Vote 2010) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama does have connections to a self avowed domestic terrorist. Fact. Bill "go home and kill your parents" Ayers.
> 
> As for the rest of it. Anyone can produce 'evidence' of anything now. Sorry, but that's the world we live in now.
> 
> (And, for the record, I have made the same comment when conservatives have produced similar 'evidence'. Apply critical thinking and this 'evidence' no longer has value)
Click to expand...


The Bushes have very real connections to the Bin Ladens.

George HW Bush pardoned Orlando Bosch..a very real terrorist that killed over 70 very real people on a very real plane which he planted a very real bomb.

Prescott Bush got busted for doing business with Hitler.

No democratic politicians were calling the Bushes terrorists or Nazis.


----------



## G.T.

He wasn't being nasty at all, and B, he's not Joe Biden, and C, there's no hard evidence Biden said that, that I've found in my three minutes on the uber google.


----------



## Steelplate

yeah... we got that steph, you don't like him. Duly noted.

Ok... how about the topic at hand?


----------



## Steelplate

Sallow said:


> How soon they forget..
> 
> Palin Criticizes Obama's 'Terrorist' Connection - YouTube
> TEA PARTY RACISM: What The Media Won't Show You About Teabagger Racism - YouTube
> Tea Party Threatens All Americans: A Final Warning (Vote 2010) - YouTube



Now Sallow... those were all just huffpo employees dressed up as wingnuts...


----------



## American Horse

Truthseeker420 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me that being called a 'socialist' is no big deal. So what? Being called a terrorist implies that you will murder your fellow citizen. Big difference. Apparently Obama isn't smart enough to see that. And our politicians really should not be demonizing voters for political point scoring. It disgusts me that someone who called for 'civil discourse' should be so dismissive of the people he is supposed to represent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Tea Party favorite sign" The Tree Of Liberty must be watered with Blood...." is really just an aborist blood drive?
Click to expand...


Politics in America is called ouir favorite "blood sport," it's a euphemism.


----------



## Sallow

More tea party hijinks..

Hutaree - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They ain't dangerous folks. It's just good fun.


----------



## American Horse

At one rally a woman, one of his supporters, said that HE said we've got to put an end to the game playing in our politics.  He went on to say that these game players are playing their games to keep him from solving the economic problems we have presently; in other words it's all their fault.


----------



## mal

Sallow said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and..
> 
> Gabrielle Giffords warns Sarah Palin there will be consequences. - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Target Debate?... Really?...
> 
> A DemocRAT in Arizona put a Target on JD Hayworth's FACE in an Ad on TV during that Campaign...
> 
> Gonna Link that and Compare it to the Map of Bullseyes of Palins?...
> 
> Sallow, you are better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JD get a cap busted into his noggin?
Click to expand...


Seriously?...

Sarah's US Map with Bullseyes no more got her Shot than did the Target on Hayworth's face did...

Bullseyes on Targeted Districts wasn't something Sarah made up, and it's been used by both sides forever...

But on someone's FACE?...

And you Dismiss it?...

Shamefull.



peace...


----------



## Stephanie

He wants to go out CAMPAGING on our dime, I hope more people get in his face.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to indicate anywhere that Biden called anyone a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden agreed:
> 
> Biden, driven by his Democratic allies&#8217; misgivings about the debt-limit deal, responded: &#8220;They have acted like terrorists,&#8221; according to several sources in the room.
> 
> Biden&#8217;s office refused to comment to Politico about what was said, citing that the meeting took place in a closed-door session.
> 
> Joe Biden Calls Republicans Terrorists in Debt Meeting | TheBlaze.com
> 
> And then as his Spokespeople TRY to Deny it, they say that several other Congresspeople WERE calling them Terrorists...
> 
> Biden says he didn't call Tea Party terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll believe Biden over you and unnamed sources any day of the week.
Click to expand...


You'll believe a lying politician?????

Let's face it.....nobody can say that the VP or the White House has tried to tone down all of this Terrorist talk. David Axelrod himself called the Tea Party terrorists. Obama's favorite news channels called them suicide-bombers.

Very little gets reported on MSNBC without the White House giving the go ahead. The White House is quick to correct what they claim are errors reported by the press but they remained silent once this terrorism BS started. I've seen Senators and Representatives calling the Tea Party terrorists. It has to be orchestrated from the White House. All of this terrorist talk is being floated just so the White House can claim that the Tea Party is losing popularity. That is the only reason for it.


----------



## G.T.

Stephanie said:


> CAMPAGING on our dime



ala every other President


----------



## Sallow

mal said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Target Debate?... Really?...
> 
> A DemocRAT in Arizona put a Target on JD Hayworth's FACE in an Ad on TV during that Campaign...
> 
> Gonna Link that and Compare it to the Map of Bullseyes of Palins?...
> 
> Sallow, you are better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JD get a cap busted into his noggin?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?...
> 
> Sarah's US Map with Bullseyes no more got her Shot than did the Target on Hayworth's face did...
> 
> Bullseyes on Targeted Districts wasn't something Sarah made up, and it's been used by both sides forever...
> 
> But on someone's FACE?...
> 
> And you Dismiss it?...
> 
> Shamefull.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Sorry..I missed the story where JD got a cap busted into his noggin. You know..like Gabby Giffords.

Or like Dr. Tiller.

Bill O&#039;Reilly has Dr. George Tiller&#039;s blood on his well-stained hands | Crooks and Liars

(Well Tiller didn't take one to the noggin..but I think the point was made)

Piece.


----------



## mal

G.T. said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> CAMPAGING on our dime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ala every other President
Click to expand...


And I am Certain that was NOT your Reaction to it from January 20th 2001 to January 20th 2009... 



peace...


----------



## G.T.

mal said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> CAMPAGING on our dime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ala every other President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I am Certain that was NOT your Reaction to it from January 20th 2001 to January 20th 2009...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I am CERTAIN I didn't even get into politics until 2006ish. But hey, do you s0n!~


----------



## WillowTree

Truthseeker420 said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your title should be " Hypocrite Teabager cries about Biden's comment and then calls Obama a Socialist".
> 
> 
> 
> he is calling it like it is. Obama is a socialist. He wanted the healthcare law  that is being a socialist . He wants to distribute the wealth also being a socialist.   So far I have not seen one Tea partier doing anything  being a terriost!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to aurgue what socialism is or isn't but one could make just as strong an aurgument the  tea party members are terrorists.
Click to expand...


well "one" could but then one would look like as asshole of a moron.


----------



## WillowTree

Truthseeker420 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, see, the left are already outed for this kind of bullshit. Either prove that guy is an actual TEA Partier or you are dismissed as an idiot.
> 
> Don't like it? Blame the HuffPuff for recruiting idiots to attend TEA Party rallies with 'provocative signs', photograph themselves and spread them around the net. Dishonesty breeds suspicion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think i need to prove anything , the words and actions of the tea party LEADERS are well documented.
Click to expand...


well them post them and provide a link whydonchya?


----------



## California Girl

Stephanie said:


> He wants to go out CAMPAGING on our dime, I hope more people get in his face.



They've all done that, Steph.


----------



## Sallow

> &#8220;I think some of our members may have thought the default issue was a hostage you might take a chance at shooting,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Most of us didn&#8217;t think that. What we did learn is this &#8212; it&#8217;s a hostage that&#8217;s worth ransoming. And it focuses the Congress on something that must be done.&#8221;
> - Mitch "bin Laden" McConnell





> ter·ror·ism&#8194; &#8194;/&#712;t&#603;r&#601;&#716;r&#618;z&#601;m/  Show Spelled[ter-uh-riz-uhm]  Show IPA
> noun
> 1. the use of violence and threats to intimidate or coerce, especially for political purposes.
> 2. the state of fear and submission produced by terrorism or terrorization.
> 3. a terroristic method of governing or of resisting a government.






> Terrorist Hostage Situations: Rescue or Ransom?
> 
> The U.S. and the E.U. are spending billions assisting local antiterrorism forces in fighting al-Qaeda. But tempting ransom sums are more than enough to coax members of dirt-poor communities to participate in hostage taking, whether by concealing terrorist groups among them or helping to transport and feed kidnapped foreigners.
> 
> Read more: Terrorist Hostage Negotiations: A Ban on Ransom Payments? - TIME



Damn terrorists and their hostage taking as a method of governance.


----------



## California Girl

WillowTree said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, see, the left are already outed for this kind of bullshit. Either prove that guy is an actual TEA Partier or you are dismissed as an idiot.
> 
> Don't like it? Blame the HuffPuff for recruiting idiots to attend TEA Party rallies with 'provocative signs', photograph themselves and spread them around the net. Dishonesty breeds suspicion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think i need to prove anything , the words and actions of the tea party LEADERS are well documented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well them post them and provide a link whydonchya?
Click to expand...


You know what you've done there, donchya? We're gonna get an infestation of bullshit from the HuffPuff and edited you tube clips as 'proof'.


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> I think some of our members may have thought the default issue was a hostage you might take a chance at shooting, he said. Most of us didnt think that. What we did learn is this  its a hostage thats worth ransoming. And it focuses the Congress on something that must be done.
> - Mitch "bin Laden" McConnell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ter·ror·ism&#8194; &#8194;/&#712;t&#603;r&#601;&#716;r&#618;z&#601;m/  Show Spelled[ter-uh-riz-uhm]  Show IPA
> noun
> 1. the use of violence and threats to intimidate or coerce, especially for political purposes.
> 2. the state of fear and submission produced by terrorism or terrorization.
> 3. a terroristic method of governing or of resisting a government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist Hostage Situations: Rescue or Ransom?
> 
> The U.S. and the E.U. are spending billions assisting local antiterrorism forces in fighting al-Qaeda. But tempting ransom sums are more than enough to coax members of dirt-poor communities to participate in hostage taking, whether by concealing terrorist groups among them or helping to transport and feed kidnapped foreigners.
> 
> Read more: Terrorist Hostage Negotiations: A Ban on Ransom Payments? - TIME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn terrorists and their hostage taking as a method of governance.
Click to expand...


It's good to know that you agree with labeling people as 'terrorists' for political point scoring. When we have a Republican President and that President refers to 'left wing terrorism', please don't whine about it. I will - however - complain about it. Because no American - left or right - should be called a terrorist for political point scoring. 

Fucking partisan hack.


----------



## WillowTree

California Girl said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think i need to prove anything , the words and actions of the tea party LEADERS are well documented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well them post them and provide a link whydonchya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what you've done there, donchya? We're gonna get an infestation of bullshit from the HuffPuff and edited you tube clips as 'proof'.
Click to expand...


can't wait, meanwhile I can tell ya that obiedoodle knows a real terrorist when he sees one, he likes em, he seeks em out.. Remember Bill Ayers?


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think some of our members may have thought the default issue was a hostage you might take a chance at shooting, he said. Most of us didnt think that. What we did learn is this  its a hostage thats worth ransoming. And it focuses the Congress on something that must be done.
> - Mitch "bin Laden" McConnell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist Hostage Situations: Rescue or Ransom?
> 
> The U.S. and the E.U. are spending billions assisting local antiterrorism forces in fighting al-Qaeda. But tempting ransom sums are more than enough to coax members of dirt-poor communities to participate in hostage taking, whether by concealing terrorist groups among them or helping to transport and feed kidnapped foreigners.
> 
> Read more: Terrorist Hostage Negotiations: A Ban on Ransom Payments? - TIME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn terrorists and their hostage taking as a method of governance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's good to know that you agree with labeling people as 'terrorists' for political point scoring. When we have a Republican President and that President refers to 'left wing terrorism', please don't whine about it. I will - however - complain about it. Because no American - left or right - should be called a terrorist for political point scoring.
> 
> Fucking partisan hack.
Click to expand...


You see the trouble with Right Wing Terrorism..is that people actually die.


----------



## G.T.

And ther circle jerk goes round

Tea party is all racists
Obamas a racist
Tea party are terrorists
Obama hates America
Tea partiers are nazis
Obamas a secret Muslim who sides with terrorists

blah




blah
blah


----------



## G.T.

WillowTree said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> well them post them and provide a link whydonchya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what you've done there, donchya? We're gonna get an infestation of bullshit from the HuffPuff and edited you tube clips as 'proof'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can't wait, meanwhile I can tell ya that obiedoodle knows a real terrorist when he sees one, he likes em, he seeks em out.. Remember Bill Ayers?
Click to expand...


And there we have it.


----------



## Sallow

WillowTree said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> well them post them and provide a link whydonchya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what you've done there, donchya? We're gonna get an infestation of bullshit from the HuffPuff and edited you tube clips as 'proof'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can't wait, meanwhile I can tell ya that obiedoodle knows a real terrorist when he sees one, he likes em, he seeks em out.. Remember Bill Ayers?
Click to expand...


Remember Salim Bin Laden?

Remember Orlando Bosch?


----------



## WillowTree

G.T. said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what you've done there, donchya? We're gonna get an infestation of bullshit from the HuffPuff and edited you tube clips as 'proof'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait, meanwhile I can tell ya that obiedoodle knows a real terrorist when he sees one, he likes em, he seeks em out.. Remember Bill Ayers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there we have it.
Click to expand...


and you ignore it............conveniently.


----------



## 007

JoeB131 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your title should be " Hypocrite Teabager cries about Biden's comment and then calls Obama a Socialist".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you guys all think socialism is wonderful, so why would calling Obama a socialist be as bad as calling the TEA Party "Terrorists".
> 
> I would also expect the Vice President to conduct himself with a little more decorum than a guy on the street.
Click to expand...


Yeah right... "Joe - _this is a big fuckin' deal_ - Biden. He's got about as much "decorum" as the drunk passed out face down in his spilt beer at a hole in the wall bar.


----------



## Sallow

Orlando Bosch killed over 70 people and was pardoned by George HW Bush (We all know Bosch is a conservative hero).

Who did Bill Ayers kill and who pardoned him?


----------



## G.T.

WillowTree said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait, meanwhile I can tell ya that obiedoodle knows a real terrorist when he sees one, he likes em, he seeks em out.. Remember Bill Ayers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there we have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you ignore it............conveniently.
Click to expand...


I think ignoring you is good for anyone's brain, tbh fwiw iah imo


----------



## Stephanie

Obama's answer..........I've been called names like SOCIALIST...waaa waaa waa


----------



## mal

G.T. said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ala every other President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am Certain that was NOT your Reaction to it from January 20th 2001 to January 20th 2009...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am CERTAIN I didn't even get into politics until 2006ish. But hey, do you s0n!~
Click to expand...


Seriously?... Hannity was your first walk in Politics?...  And it was only 2006?... And even then, from 2006 to Obama I am Certain you were quite the Hammerererer of Booooooooooosh!... 



peace..


----------



## G.T.

Stephanie said:


> Obama's answer..........I've been called names, so it's only fair.



No, his answer was that he was called names, too, so he can empathise with the position to stop the rhetoric. A lie, of course, but his "message" was pretty clear there's no need to be a retard about it.


----------



## G.T.

mal said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I am Certain that was NOT your Reaction to it from January 20th 2001 to January 20th 2009...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am CERTAIN I didn't even get into politics until 2006ish. But hey, do you s0n!~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?... Hannity was your first walk in Politics?...  And it was only 2006?... And even then, from 2006 to Obama I am Certain you were quite the Hammerererer of Booooooooooosh!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace..
Click to expand...


Well, you'd be wrong. I was never a hammerer of Boooosh. So, you can take your certainty, dig up links, shove it in my face, don't dig up links and call me a liar, or simply be on your way.


----------



## Sallow

Stephanie said:


> Obama's answer..........I've been called names like SOCIALIST...waaa waaa waa



Which democratic candidate has:

Questioned where their Republican opponents were born?
Called their Republican opponents adherence to something other then the American Form of government?
Questioned the loyalty of their Republican opponent to America?
Questioned the religion of their Republican opponent?

This is all fair game to you guys.


----------



## Warrior102

Stephanie said:


> Obama's answer..........I've been called names like SOCIALIST...waaa waaa waa



Poor baby. He probably needs a tissue and a hot dog


----------



## G.T.

Warrior102 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's answer..........I've been called names like SOCIALIST...waaa waaa waa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby. He probably needs a tissue and a hot dog
Click to expand...


You can say the same about the tea party crying about the names they're called.







circle jerk


----------



## Sallow

Why can't the Tea Party Terrorists just be happy?

They succeeded in doing so much damn damage.



They should be proud!


----------



## WillowTree

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's answer..........I've been called names like SOCIALIST...waaa waaa waa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which democratic candidate has:
> 
> Questioned where their Republican opponents were born?
> Called their Republican opponents adherence to something other then the American Form of government?
> Questioned the loyalty of their Republican opponent to America?
> Questioned the religion of their Republican opponent?
> 
> This is all fair game to you guys.
Click to expand...




I distinctly remember libtards questioning McCain's place of birth and citizenship..and Romney's religion has been questioned and bashed as has Sarah Palin's christianity so cryusafuckingriverwhydonchya asswipe of a hypocrite. now you just sit by and watch you leftwingbastardlunatics bash both Bachman and Perry for their belief in God.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Lovebears65 said:


> Obama Conversation With Tea Partier Gets Heated - FoxNews.com




Rhodes biggest mistake was talking alone with a known liar.
He just denied it. He said the vice president didn't make any of those assertions, Rhodes said. If he doesnt want to even admit what was on TV nationally -- all over the place -- then how can you have a conversation?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's answer..........I've been called names like SOCIALIST...waaa waaa waa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which democratic candidate has:
> 
> Questioned where their Republican opponents were born?
> Called their Republican opponents adherence to something other then the American Form of government?
> Questioned the loyalty of their Republican opponent to America?
> Questioned the religion of their Republican opponent?
> 
> This is all fair game to you guys.
Click to expand...


Wasn't it a democrat who started questioining obama's birthplace?
You started with McCain and then went after obama.
FUCKING DEMOCRATS.


----------



## Sallow

WillowTree said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's answer..........I've been called names like SOCIALIST...waaa waaa waa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which democratic candidate has:
> 
> Questioned where their Republican opponents were born?
> Called their Republican opponents adherence to something other then the American Form of government?
> Questioned the loyalty of their Republican opponent to America?
> Questioned the religion of their Republican opponent?
> 
> This is all fair game to you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I distinctly remember libtards questioning McCain's place of birth and citizenship..and Romney's religion has been questioned and bashed as has Sarah Palin's christianity so cryusafuckingriverwhydonchya asswipe of a hypocrite. now you just sit by and watch you leftwingbastardlunatics bash both Bachman and Perry for their belief in God.
Click to expand...


Link it.

Give you an example:



> "What if [Obama] is so outside our comprehension, that only if you understand Kenyan, anti-colonial behavior, can you begin to piece together [his actions]?" Gingrich asked. "That is the most accurate, predictive model for his behavior."
> Newt Gingrich Slammed For Saying Obama May Hold 'Kenyan, Anti-Colonial' Worldview



The criteria is:
-Democratic politician.
-Said it publicly.

Simple.

Ready - Set - Go!


----------



## Sallow

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's answer..........I've been called names like SOCIALIST...waaa waaa waa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which democratic candidate has:
> 
> Questioned where their Republican opponents were born?
> Called their Republican opponents adherence to something other then the American Form of government?
> Questioned the loyalty of their Republican opponent to America?
> Questioned the religion of their Republican opponent?
> 
> This is all fair game to you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't it a democrat who started questioining obama's birthplace?
> You started with McCain and then went after obama.
> FUCKING DEMOCRATS.
Click to expand...


And..that's not what I asked.


----------



## Warrior102

G.T. said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's answer..........I've been called names like SOCIALIST...waaa waaa waa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby. He probably needs a tissue and a hot dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say the same about the tea party crying about the names they're called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> circle jerk
Click to expand...


Who in the Tea Party is crying about being called names ? 

Example ?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sallow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which democratic candidate has:
> 
> Questioned where their Republican opponents were born?
> Called their Republican opponents adherence to something other then the American Form of government?
> Questioned the loyalty of their Republican opponent to America?
> Questioned the religion of their Republican opponent?
> 
> This is all fair game to you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it a democrat who started questioining obama's birthplace?
> You started with McCain and then went after obama.
> FUCKING DEMOCRATS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And..that's not what I asked.
Click to expand...

It's always been a democrat who have had problems with birthplaces
They did it with lincoln thinking he was born by apes in Africa
They did it with McCain and started with obama.


----------



## Sallow

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it a democrat who started questioining obama's birthplace?
> You started with McCain and then went after obama.
> FUCKING DEMOCRATS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And..that's not what I asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always been a democrat who have had problems with birthplaces
> They did it with lincoln thinking he was born by apes in Africa
> They did it with McCain and started with obama.
Click to expand...


Google failed you, huh?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sallow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And..that's not what I asked.
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been a democrat who have had problems with birthplaces
> They did it with lincoln thinking he was born by apes in Africa
> They did it with McCain and started with obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google failed you, huh?
Click to expand...


Who srtarted obama's birth certificate issue?


----------



## G.T.

Warrior102 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby. He probably needs a tissue and a hot dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can say the same about the tea party crying about the names they're called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> circle jerk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who in the Tea Party is crying about being called names ?
> 
> Example ?
Click to expand...


Umm, the tea party member in the op story


----------



## Sallow

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been a democrat who have had problems with birthplaces
> They did it with lincoln thinking he was born by apes in Africa
> They did it with McCain and started with obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google failed you, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who srtarted obama's birth certificate issue?
Click to expand...


An aide to Hillary Clinton?

And?

That has zero to do with the question I asked.


----------



## mal

G.T. said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am CERTAIN I didn't even get into politics until 2006ish. But hey, do you s0n!~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?... Hannity was your first walk in Politics?...  And it was only 2006?... And even then, from 2006 to Obama I am Certain you were quite the Hammerererer of Booooooooooosh!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you'd be wrong. I was never a hammerer of Boooosh. So, you can take your certainty, dig up links, shove it in my face, don't dig up links and call me a liar, or simply be on your way.
Click to expand...


Yet get Cranky WAY too easy, GT...

For a Wigger, I would've expected more Backbone. 



peace...


----------



## G.T.

mal said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?... Hannity was your first walk in Politics?...  And it was only 2006?... And even then, from 2006 to Obama I am Certain you were quite the Hammerererer of Booooooooooosh!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you'd be wrong. I was never a hammerer of Boooosh. So, you can take your certainty, dig up links, shove it in my face, don't dig up links and call me a liar, or simply be on your way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet get Cranky WAY too easy, GT...
> 
> For a Wigger, I would've expected more Backbone.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I think you need to look up the definition of wigger. 
Also, look up the definition of cranky.

Then, when you learn what words mean, bend over and fuck your cranky wiggly.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sallow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google failed you, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who srtarted obama's birth certificate issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An aide to Hillary Clinton?
> 
> And?
> 
> That has zero to do with the question I asked.
Click to expand...


It has everything to do with your question
It has always been a democrat who was the first to question the birth place of a person.
Keep trying to dig out of the hole you have dugged. It's fun to watch.


----------



## Jarhead

G.T. said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can say the same about the tea party crying about the names they're called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> circle jerk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the Tea Party is crying about being called names ?
> 
> Example ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm, the tea party member in the op story
Click to expand...


The tea party member is "crying" about his/her emplyees (government) calling him/her names after they expressed disatisfaction with the way their employees are acting.

(I say his/her as there were actually two of them)

In any "employer/employee" realtionship, the employee(s) would likely be terminated and rightfully so...for if you express lack of respect for your employer, it is grounds for termination.

But for some reason, our elected reps (employees) are not concerned about termination before their term is up.

THAT is something we should really be debating.

Since when is government supposed to be OUR bosses?


----------



## G.T.

Jarhead said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the Tea Party is crying about being called names ?
> 
> Example ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, the tea party member in the op story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tea party member is "crying" about his/her emplyees (government) calling him/her names after they expressed disatisfaction with the way their employees are acting.
> 
> (I say his/her as there were actually two of them)
> 
> In any "employer/employee" realtionship, the employee(s) would likely be terminated and rightfully so...for if you express lack of respect for your employer, it is grounds for termination.
> 
> But for some reason, our elected reps (employees) are not concerned about termination before their term is up.
> 
> THAT is something we should really be debating.
> 
> Since when is government supposed to be OUR bosses?
Click to expand...


This post has nothing to do with me. 
He called Obama POINTING OUT that he's called names, "crying."
I reciprocated, and showed him the same thing takes place from all vantage points.
It's a corny assed circle jerk.


----------



## Full-Auto

bigrebnc1775 said:


> sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's always been a democrat who have had problems with birthplaces
> they did it with lincoln thinking he was born by apes in africa
> they did it with mccain and started with obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> google failed you, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who srtarted obama's birth certificate issue?
Click to expand...


a democrat from the hillary camp.


----------



## mudwhistle

Jarhead said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the Tea Party is crying about being called names ?
> 
> Example ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, the tea party member in the op story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tea party member is "crying" about his/her emplyees (government) calling him/her names after they expressed disatisfaction with the way their employees are acting.
> 
> (I say his/her as there were actually two of them)
> 
> In any "employer/employee" realtionship, the employee(s) would likely be terminated and rightfully so...for if you express lack of respect for your employer, it is grounds for termination.
> 
> But for some reason, our elected reps (employees) are not concerned about termination before their term is up.
> 
> THAT is something we should really be debating.
> 
> Since when is government supposed to be OUR bosses?
Click to expand...

Any employee who calls his employer names to his face can expect to get fired. 

That's how it works. 

Sorry, but you fell into that one.


----------



## WillowTree

Everbody Knows,,, Ya Reaps What ya Sows"


----------



## Jarhead

mudwhistle said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, the tea party member in the op story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tea party member is "crying" about his/her emplyees (government) calling him/her names after they expressed disatisfaction with the way their employees are acting.
> 
> (I say his/her as there were actually two of them)
> 
> In any "employer/employee" realtionship, the employee(s) would likely be terminated and rightfully so...for if you express lack of respect for your employer, it is grounds for termination.
> 
> But for some reason, our elected reps (employees) are not concerned about termination before their term is up.
> 
> THAT is something we should really be debating.
> 
> Since when is government supposed to be OUR bosses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any employee who calls his employer names to his face can expect to get fired.
> 
> That's how it works.
> 
> Sorry, but you fell into that one.
Click to expand...


????
what do you mean..."sorry, you fell into that one"?

Yours was the exact point I was making.


----------



## Sallow

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who srtarted obama's birth certificate issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An aide to Hillary Clinton?
> 
> And?
> 
> That has zero to do with the question I asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has everything to do with your question
> It has always been a democrat who was the first to question the birth place of a person.
> Keep trying to dig out of the hole you have dugged. It's fun to watch.
Click to expand...


Tell you what.

Link something that she publicly came out and made an issue of that.

There's no "hole" here.

Democrats seldom go after an opponent personally.

Republicans do it all the time.


----------



## WillowTree

Sallow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And..that's not what I asked.
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been a democrat who have had problems with birthplaces
> They did it with lincoln thinking he was born by apes in Africa
> They did it with McCain and started with obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google failed you, huh?
Click to expand...


Not really


from the very libtarded NYT


McCain&#8217;s Canal Zone Birth Prompts Queries About Whether That Rules Him Out - New York Times


----------



## Jarhead

G.T. said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, the tea party member in the op story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tea party member is "crying" about his/her emplyees (government) calling him/her names after they expressed disatisfaction with the way their employees are acting.
> 
> (I say his/her as there were actually two of them)
> 
> In any "employer/employee" realtionship, the employee(s) would likely be terminated and rightfully so...for if you express lack of respect for your employer, it is grounds for termination.
> 
> But for some reason, our elected reps (employees) are not concerned about termination before their term is up.
> 
> THAT is something we should really be debating.
> 
> Since when is government supposed to be OUR bosses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This post has nothing to do with me.
> He called Obama POINTING OUT that he's called names, "crying."
> I reciprocated, and showed him the same thing takes place from all vantage points.
> It's a corny assed circle jerk.
Click to expand...


actually, he (the employer) had valid reason to ask why the employees feel they have the right to call the employer names.
And the response was "the employer called me names"

You opt to accept a President who says "there is nothing wrong with calling the American People names, becuase they call me names"

I dont. I think that is childish on his part...he is the President...the tea partyer is a consitutant who expressed anger that he was referred to as a terrorist by elewvcted officials.

Get off the "equal gorund" crap and look at what took place.

The president said "call me names and we weill call you names"

The PRESDIENT of the United States said that.....think about it......


----------



## Full-Auto

Democrats seldom go after an opponent personally.

   That is the biggest pile I have seen posted on this board.


----------



## 007

Sallow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An aide to Hillary Clinton?
> 
> And?
> 
> That has zero to do with the question I asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has everything to do with your question
> It has always been a democrat who was the first to question the birth place of a person.
> Keep trying to dig out of the hole you have dugged. It's fun to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell you what.
> 
> Link something that she publicly came out and made an issue of that.
> 
> There's no "hole" here.
> 
> *Democrats seldom go after an opponent personally.*
> 
> Republicans do it all the time.
Click to expand...

You're so full of SHIT I can smell you through the fucking computer.

You are a bald faced, mother fucking liar and shit for brains.

NO ONE has suffered MORE CRAP than CONSERVATIVE WOMEN by the LEFTIST DEMOCRATS.... NO ONE!

You are a liberal SHIT PILE and a PROGRESSIVE, COMMIE HACK.

FUCK OFF.


----------



## mudwhistle

Obama is playing games. 

The White House puts out the word. 

The last couple of months the word has been Terrorist. Repeat terrorist and Tea Party over and over till it attaches itself to the Tea Party. The head of the DNC, "cute" Debby calls the Tea Party terrorists. 

Obama calls for civility. This gives Obama an image of being reasonable even though his Administration is the source of the accusations of terrorism. 

It's just a political game he's playing. All the while he's on his 3 day bus tour blaming nasty politics for Washington's problems. His Administration is the source of the nastiness, but he sure doesn't like all of this nastiness.


----------



## Sallow

Full-Auto said:


> Democrats seldom go after an opponent personally.
> 
> That is the biggest pile I have seen posted on this board.



Should be easy then.

I set up the criteria.

Your google fu is strong.

Go!


----------



## Sallow

Pale Rider said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has everything to do with your question
> It has always been a democrat who was the first to question the birth place of a person.
> Keep trying to dig out of the hole you have dugged. It's fun to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what.
> 
> Link something that she publicly came out and made an issue of that.
> 
> There's no "hole" here.
> 
> *Democrats seldom go after an opponent personally.*
> 
> Republicans do it all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so full of SHIT I can smell you through the fucking computer.
> 
> You are a bald faced, mother fucking liar and shit for brains.
> 
> NO ONE has suffered MORE CRAP than CONSERVATIVE WOMEN by the LEFTIST DEMOCRATS.... NO ONE!
> 
> You are liberal SHIT PILE and a PROGRESSIVE, COMMIE HACK.
> 
> FUCK OFF.
Click to expand...


You are a little angry lately.

Get off the caffine..chief.


----------



## G.T.

Jarhead said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tea party member is "crying" about his/her emplyees (government) calling him/her names after they expressed disatisfaction with the way their employees are acting.
> 
> (I say his/her as there were actually two of them)
> 
> In any "employer/employee" realtionship, the employee(s) would likely be terminated and rightfully so...for if you express lack of respect for your employer, it is grounds for termination.
> 
> But for some reason, our elected reps (employees) are not concerned about termination before their term is up.
> 
> THAT is something we should really be debating.
> 
> Since when is government supposed to be OUR bosses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post has nothing to do with me.
> He called Obama POINTING OUT that he's called names, "crying."
> I reciprocated, and showed him the same thing takes place from all vantage points.
> It's a corny assed circle jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually, he (the employer) had valid reason to ask why the employees feel they have the right to call the employer names.
> And the response was "the employer called me names"
> 
> You opt to accept a President who says "there is nothing wrong with calling the American People names, becuase they call me names"
> 
> I dont. I think that is childish on his part...he is the President...the tea partyer is a consitutant who expressed anger that he was referred to as a terrorist by elewvcted officials.
> 
> Get off the "equal gorund" crap and look at what took place.
> 
> The president said "call me names and we weill call you names"
> 
> The PRESDIENT of the United States said that.....think about it......
Click to expand...


I opted to accept nothing. I called out hipocrisy, and rightly so.


----------



## Shogun

Gosh, how many outraged righties have used terms like "boy, muslim, terrorist, negro, etc." during Obama's tenure?  It's fucking hilarious that NOW their panties are sandy because they are called out as the terrorists they are. 

WHAAAAAAAA!!!  WHAAAAAAAAAA, you fucking crybabies.  


Obama let you know how stupid it is to cry foul despite your rhetoric since 2008.  Deal with it.


----------



## Jarhead

G.T. said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This post has nothing to do with me.
> He called Obama POINTING OUT that he's called names, "crying."
> I reciprocated, and showed him the same thing takes place from all vantage points.
> It's a corny assed circle jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, he (the employer) had valid reason to ask why the employees feel they have the right to call the employer names.
> And the response was "the employer called me names"
> 
> You opt to accept a President who says "there is nothing wrong with calling the American People names, becuase they call me names"
> 
> I dont. I think that is childish on his part...he is the President...the tea partyer is a consitutant who expressed anger that he was referred to as a terrorist by elewvcted officials.
> 
> Get off the "equal gorund" crap and look at what took place.
> 
> The president said "call me names and we weill call you names"
> 
> The PRESDIENT of the United States said that.....think about it......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I opted to accept nothing. I called out hipocrisy, and rightly so.
Click to expand...


i disagree.
It is not hypocrisy.....in my opinion.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with a constituant expressing being upset and hurt by an elected official calling him names whereas there is something SERIOUSLY wrong with a man who is considered the leader of the free world complaining about it being done to him....and something even MORE wrong with the leader of the free world comparing it as "the same thing".

And what really concerns me is that intelligent rational people like you actually see it as one in the same.

Have we really set the bar for the President so low?


----------



## Jarhead

Shogun said:


> Gosh, how many outraged righties have used terms like "boy, muslim, terrorist, negro, etc." during Obama's tenure?  It's fucking hilarious that NOW their panties are sandy because they are called out as the terrorists they are.
> 
> WHAAAAAAAA!!!  WHAAAAAAAAAA, you fucking crybabies.
> 
> 
> Obama let you know how stupid it is to cry foul despite your rhetoric since 2008.  Deal with it.



please...tell me.....of the 33% of the people that are deemed right of center...or 100 million....how many have called him "boy, muslim, terrorist, negro, etc."

Sure...you will show me a sign here and a video there.....100 freaking million and exactly how many examples can you come up with?

Easy to say, quite difficult to back up.


----------



## Seawytch

I love all this angst over the Tea Baggers being called "terrorist". If it had been the Progressive Caucus holding the country hostage over the debt ceiling, "terrorist" would have been the least innocuous thing they would have been called.


----------



## Sallow

Jarhead said:


> i disagree.
> It is not hypocrisy.....in my opinion.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with a constituant expressing being upset and hurt by an elected official calling him names whereas there is something SERIOUSLY wrong with a man who is considered the leader of the free world complaining about it being done to him....and something even MORE wrong with the leader of the free world comparing it as "the same thing".
> 
> And what really concerns me is that intelligent rational people like you actually see it as one in the same.
> 
> *Have we really set the bar for the President so low*?



Well sure.

We (Well not me) elected a man that was convicted of a crime before he entered office.

First time in history.

President George W Bush.

Grats.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Lovebears65 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your title should be " Hypocrite Teabager cries about Biden's comment and then calls Obama a Socialist".
> 
> 
> 
> he is calling it like it is. Obama is a socialist. He wanted the healthcare law  that is being a socialist . He wants to distribute the wealth also being a socialist.   So far I have not seen one Tea partier doing anything  being a terriost!!
Click to expand...


The tea partiers wanted to destroy the country financially by stopped the raising of the debt ceiling.

That by definition is terrorism.


----------



## Oldstyle

Truthseeker420 said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your title should be " Hypocrite Teabager cries about Biden's comment and then calls Obama a Socialist".
> 
> 
> 
> he is calling it like it is. Obama is a socialist. He wanted the healthcare law  that is being a socialist . He wants to distribute the wealth also being a socialist.   So far I have not seen one Tea partier doing anything  being a terriost!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to aurgue what socialism is or isn't but one could make just as strong an aurgument the  tea party members are terrorists.
Click to expand...


You could make a strong argument that the Tea Party members are terrorists?  Are you kidding me?  I could make a strong argument that you're an idiot for even implying that!  Why should someone be labeled as a terrorist simply because they want some fiscal sanity returned to Washington?  I'm getting REALLY sick of people like you...Joe Biden...and Barack Obama.


----------



## Sallow

Seawytch said:


> I love all this angst over the Tea Baggers being called "terrorist". If it had been the Progressive Caucus holding the country hostage over the debt ceiling, "terrorist" would have been the least innocuous thing they would have been called.



Absolutely.


----------



## Oldstyle

Sallow said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all this angst over the Tea Baggers being called "terrorist". If it had been the Progressive Caucus holding the country hostage over the debt ceiling, "terrorist" would have been the least innocuous thing they would have been called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
Click to expand...


And if Barack Obama REALLY wanted "civility" returned to political discussion in this country then he'd denounce anyone who uttered such a thing...including his own Vice President.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sallow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An aide to Hillary Clinton?
> 
> And?
> 
> That has zero to do with the question I asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has everything to do with your question
> It has always been a democrat who was the first to question the birth place of a person.
> Keep trying to dig out of the hole you have dugged. It's fun to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell you what.
> 
> Link something that she publicly came out and made an issue of that.
> 
> There's no "hole" here.
> 
> Democrats seldom go after an opponent personally.
> 
> Republicans do it all the time.
Click to expand...




> Democrats seldom go after an opponent personally.



Did you actually type this without laughing? You have got to be joking.


----------



## G.T.

Jarhead said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, he (the employer) had valid reason to ask why the employees feel they have the right to call the employer names.
> And the response was "the employer called me names"
> 
> You opt to accept a President who says "there is nothing wrong with calling the American People names, becuase they call me names"
> 
> I dont. I think that is childish on his part...he is the President...the tea partyer is a consitutant who expressed anger that he was referred to as a terrorist by elewvcted officials.
> 
> Get off the "equal gorund" crap and look at what took place.
> 
> The president said "call me names and we weill call you names"
> 
> The PRESDIENT of the United States said that.....think about it......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opted to accept nothing. I called out hipocrisy, and rightly so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i disagree.
> It is not hypocrisy.....in my opinion.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with a constituant expressing being upset and hurt by an elected official calling him names whereas there is something SERIOUSLY wrong with a man who is considered the leader of the free world complaining about it being done to him....and something even MORE wrong with the leader of the free world comparing it as "the same thing".
> 
> And what really concerns me is that intelligent rational people like you actually see it as one in the same.
> 
> Have we really set the bar for the President so low?
Click to expand...


He's a man like anyone else. He's allowed to take issue with ridicule, especially if he's being expected to answer for his co-workers. 

This is not an example of a constituant approaching Obama about something Obama said. He's expecting Obama to answer for someone else. The constituent needs to grow up, and Obama said the right thing. I don't care if he's the biggest celebrity on the planet, he should still & always as a man stick up for himself. There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Jarhead

Sallow said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> i disagree.
> It is not hypocrisy.....in my opinion.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with a constituant expressing being upset and hurt by an elected official calling him names whereas there is something SERIOUSLY wrong with a man who is considered the leader of the free world complaining about it being done to him....and something even MORE wrong with the leader of the free world comparing it as "the same thing".
> 
> And what really concerns me is that intelligent rational people like you actually see it as one in the same.
> 
> *Have we really set the bar for the President so low*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure.
> 
> We (Well not me) elected a man that was convicted of a crime before he entered office.
> 
> First time in history.
> 
> President George W Bush.
> 
> Grats.
Click to expand...


Sure....twice for that matter.

So now you are comparing Obama to Bush....

You do realize that you are comparing Obama to what many believe is "the worst president in the history of our country"

That is like saying "my car is the best made in history....and if you think otherwise, remember how bad the pacer was....it is just like that".


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An aide to Hillary Clinton?
> 
> And?
> 
> That has zero to do with the question I asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has everything to do with your question
> It has always been a democrat who was the first to question the birth place of a person.
> Keep trying to dig out of the hole you have dugged. It's fun to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell you what.
> 
> Link something that she publicly came out and made an issue of that.
> 
> There's no "hole" here.
> 
> Democrats seldom go after an opponent personally.
> 
> Republicans do it all the time.
Click to expand...


Sarah Palin - ****, stupid ****
GWB - hates black people, murderer, liar, traitor, stupid,etc
Tea Party - racists, terrorists
Michele Bachmann - nut-case, religious extremist, stupid
Herman Cain - uncle tom, house-negro, racist
Allen West - criminal
Dick Cheney - EVILE, criminal
Condi Rice - oreo, house-negro
Clarence Thomas - sex-offender, uncle tom, house-negro
Glenn Beck - cry-baby, nut-case, drunk
Rush Limbaugh - racist, heroin-addict
Mitt Romney - Mormon
Gerald Ford - clutz, stupid
Ronald Reagan - racist, stupid, war-monger
Fox News - faux news 

The list goes on and on.

I'm trying to figure out what planet you're on.


----------



## mal

Sallow said:


> Democrats seldom go after an opponent personally.





You plan on going on the road with that material?...



peace...


----------



## Two Thumbs

so let me see if I got this;

People call big 0 a kenyan and a socialist.

so that makes it OK for Biden to call Americans that disagree with him, terrorist.


This must be more of that "Fairness doctrine" non-sense.


and now they are saying the Biden seemed to have disagreed with someone else calling us terrorist.

If this wasn't such a pathetic pile of shit, it would be funny.


----------



## Jarhead

G.T. said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I opted to accept nothing. I called out hipocrisy, and rightly so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i disagree.
> It is not hypocrisy.....in my opinion.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with a constituant expressing being upset and hurt by an elected official calling him names whereas there is something SERIOUSLY wrong with a man who is considered the leader of the free world complaining about it being done to him....and something even MORE wrong with the leader of the free world comparing it as "the same thing".
> 
> And what really concerns me is that intelligent rational people like you actually see it as one in the same.
> 
> Have we really set the bar for the President so low?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a man like anyone else. He's allowed to take issue with ridicule, especially if he's being expected to answer for his co-workers.
> 
> This is not an example of a constituant approaching Obama about something Obama said. He's expecting Obama to answer for someone else. The constituent needs to grow up, and Obama said the right thing. I don't care if he's the biggest celebrity on the planet, he should still & always as a man stick up for himself. There's nothing wrong with that.
Click to expand...


As a "leader" he had the responsibility to speak out when his "employees" say the crap they said about the tea partyers.

It is known as leadership...and it is exercising ones role as a leader. It is what leaders are expected to do.

If a group of soldiers publicly referred to civilians in a war zone as "whores and thieves" would you expect the general to say "that is not okay and they will be reprimanded" or would you expect him to say "what do you expect...they refer to our soldiers as murderers...."

Now...please....in the interest of a fair debate....be honest with your answer.


----------



## G.T.

Two Thumbs said:


> so let me see if I got this;
> 
> People call big 0 a kenyan and a socialist.
> 
> *so that makes it OK for Biden to call Americans that disagree with him, terrorist.*
> 
> This must be more of that "Fairness doctrine" non-sense.
> 
> 
> and now they are saying the Biden seemed to have disagreed with someone else calling us terrorist.
> 
> If this wasn't such a pathetic pile of shit, it would be funny.



No, that wasn't the point, at all.


----------



## Sallow

Jarhead said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> i disagree.
> It is not hypocrisy.....in my opinion.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with a constituant expressing being upset and hurt by an elected official calling him names whereas there is something SERIOUSLY wrong with a man who is considered the leader of the free world complaining about it being done to him....and something even MORE wrong with the leader of the free world comparing it as "the same thing".
> 
> And what really concerns me is that intelligent rational people like you actually see it as one in the same.
> 
> *Have we really set the bar for the President so low*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure.
> 
> We (Well not me) elected a man that was convicted of a crime before he entered office.
> 
> First time in history.
> 
> President George W Bush.
> 
> Grats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure....twice for that matter.
> 
> So now you are comparing Obama to Bush....
> 
> You do realize that you are comparing Obama to what many believe is "the worst president in the history of our country"
> 
> That is like saying "my car is the best made in history....and if you think otherwise, remember how bad the pacer was....it is just like that".
Click to expand...


What crime was Obama convicted of?


----------



## Full-Auto

Sallow said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure.
> 
> We (Well not me) elected a man that was convicted of a crime before he entered office.
> 
> First time in history.
> 
> President George W Bush.
> 
> Grats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure....twice for that matter.
> 
> So now you are comparing Obama to Bush....
> 
> You do realize that you are comparing Obama to what many believe is "the worst president in the history of our country"
> 
> That is like saying "my car is the best made in history....and if you think otherwise, remember how bad the pacer was....it is just like that".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What crime was Obama convicted of?
Click to expand...


What could happen for 200 alex.


----------



## G.T.

Jarhead said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> i disagree.
> It is not hypocrisy.....in my opinion.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with a constituant expressing being upset and hurt by an elected official calling him names whereas there is something SERIOUSLY wrong with a man who is considered the leader of the free world complaining about it being done to him....and something even MORE wrong with the leader of the free world comparing it as "the same thing".
> 
> And what really concerns me is that intelligent rational people like you actually see it as one in the same.
> 
> Have we really set the bar for the President so low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a man like anyone else. He's allowed to take issue with ridicule, especially if he's being expected to answer for his co-workers.
> 
> This is not an example of a constituant approaching Obama about something Obama said. He's expecting Obama to answer for someone else. The constituent needs to grow up, and Obama said the right thing. I don't care if he's the biggest celebrity on the planet, he should still & always as a man stick up for himself. There's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a "leader" he had the responsibility to speak out when his "employees" say the crap they said about the tea partyers.
> 
> It is known as leadership...and it is exercising ones role as a leader. It is what leaders are expected to do.
> 
> If a group of soldiers publicly referred to civilians in a war zone as "whores and thieves" would you expect the general to say "that is not okay and they will be reprimanded" or would you expect him to say "what do you expect...they refer to our soldiers as murderers...."
> 
> Now...please....in the interest of a fair debate....be honest with your answer.
Click to expand...


Your problem is that you're shady on the facts. 
What was alleged is being denied, and there's no proof of it, and Obama is further denying it. So, you want him to apologize for something not only did HE personally not do, but that he claims WAS NEVER DONE IN THE FIRST PLACE, thus, in his opinion, lending credence to a lie?

The guy needs to grow the fuck up. When we see Biden or whoever else on camera or audio say something like that, then we have a public issue. 

For now, it's heresay. When our Country is in a LOWLY state, THAT'S the bullshit the dumb fuck says when given a chance to speak in-person to the PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES? He's an idiot.


----------



## Sallow

Two Thumbs said:


> so let me see if I got this;
> 
> People call big 0 a kenyan and a socialist.
> 
> so that makes it OK for Biden to call Americans that disagree with him, terrorist.
> 
> 
> This must be more of that "Fairness doctrine" non-sense.
> 
> 
> and now they are saying the Biden seemed to have disagreed with someone else calling us terrorist.
> 
> If this wasn't such a pathetic pile of shit, it would be funny.



He did that publicly where..exactly?

I'm sure "Unnamed Source" is always a reliable source of information.

Which is why you will see me linking stuff Republicans say from now on..that's attributed to "Unnamed Source" and I will have you unquestioningly believe it without challenge.

Right?


----------



## Sallow

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has everything to do with your question
> It has always been a democrat who was the first to question the birth place of a person.
> Keep trying to dig out of the hole you have dugged. It's fun to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what.
> 
> Link something that she publicly came out and made an issue of that.
> 
> There's no "hole" here.
> 
> Democrats seldom go after an opponent personally.
> 
> Republicans do it all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin - ****, stupid ****
> GWB - hates black people, murderer, liar, traitor, stupid,etc
> Tea Party - racists, terrorists
> Michele Bachmann - nut-case, religious extremist, stupid
> Herman Cain - uncle tom, house-negro, racist
> Allen West - criminal
> Dick Cheney - EVILE, criminal
> Condi Rice - oreo, house-negro
> Clarence Thomas - sex-offender, uncle tom, house-negro
> Glenn Beck - cry-baby, nut-case, drunk
> Rush Limbaugh - racist, heroin-addict
> Mitt Romney - Mormon
> Gerald Ford - clutz, stupid
> Ronald Reagan - racist, stupid, war-monger
> Fox News - faux news
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what planet you're on.
Click to expand...


And still no links.

Impressive.


----------



## G.T.

Sallow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let me see if I got this;
> 
> People call big 0 a kenyan and a socialist.
> 
> so that makes it OK for Biden to call Americans that disagree with him, terrorist.
> 
> 
> This must be more of that "Fairness doctrine" non-sense.
> 
> 
> and now they are saying the Biden seemed to have disagreed with someone else calling us terrorist.
> 
> If this wasn't such a pathetic pile of shit, it would be funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did that publicly where..exactly?
> 
> I'm sure "Unnamed Source" is always a reliable source of information.
> 
> Which is why you will see me linking stuff Republicans say from now on..that's attributed to "Unnamed Source" and I will have you unquestioningly believe it without challenge.
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...


The point that Biden saying it is not even a FACT is sailing wide and to the right of a lot of people, it seems like. I guess heresay is how they like their facts served.


----------



## Sallow

Full-Auto said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure....twice for that matter.
> 
> So now you are comparing Obama to Bush....
> 
> You do realize that you are comparing Obama to what many believe is "the worst president in the history of our country"
> 
> That is like saying "my car is the best made in history....and if you think otherwise, remember how bad the pacer was....it is just like that".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What crime was Obama convicted of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What could happen for 200 alex.
Click to expand...


Full-Auto gets up to bat.

Boy this guy looks game..man. Real pro stuff.

Gets the pitch.

Swing..and a miss. STRIKE ONE!

Still two to go.


----------



## Jarhead

Bush was referred to as:

A war mongerer
A racist (Katrina situation)
A liar (cherry picked intel)
A murderer (4000 Americans killed in Iraq)

Anyone have any link to where he ever said a word about the names he was being called?

Bush had questionable policies....there will always be a debate as to whether he was a good policy maker.

But as a leader? He was a leader.

Obama has questrionable policies.....the will always be a debate as to whether he was a good policy maker.

But as a leader. He is by no means a leader.


----------



## Jarhead

G.T. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let me see if I got this;
> 
> People call big 0 a kenyan and a socialist.
> 
> so that makes it OK for Biden to call Americans that disagree with him, terrorist.
> 
> 
> This must be more of that "Fairness doctrine" non-sense.
> 
> 
> and now they are saying the Biden seemed to have disagreed with someone else calling us terrorist.
> 
> If this wasn't such a pathetic pile of shit, it would be funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did that publicly where..exactly?
> 
> I'm sure "Unnamed Source" is always a reliable source of information.
> 
> Which is why you will see me linking stuff Republicans say from now on..that's attributed to "Unnamed Source" and I will have you unquestioningly believe it without challenge.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point that Biden saying it is not even a FACT is sailing wide and to the right of a lot of people, it seems like. I guess heresay is how they like their facts served.
Click to expand...


Exactly where did I say Biden said it?
It was said at a forum where Biden was in the forefront, and a demcoratic rep said it and biden did not respond....and neither did the "leader of the free world"


----------



## Shogun

Jarhead said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, how many outraged righties have used terms like "boy, muslim, terrorist, negro, etc." during Obama's tenure?  It's fucking hilarious that NOW their panties are sandy because they are called out as the terrorists they are.
> 
> WHAAAAAAAA!!!  WHAAAAAAAAAA, you fucking crybabies.
> 
> 
> Obama let you know how stupid it is to cry foul despite your rhetoric since 2008.  Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please...tell me.....of the 33% of the people that are deemed right of center...or 100 million....how many have called him "boy, muslim, terrorist, negro, etc."
> 
> Sure...you will show me a sign here and a video there.....100 freaking million and exactly how many examples can you come up with?
> 
> Easy to say, quite difficult to back up.
Click to expand...


Nice strawman, pokey.  Not only do you try to blow a population out of a sample but you are trying to disregard the FACT of right wing rhetoric by, first admitting to it, and then assuming it doesn't apply to anyone else who feels the same way but was never caught on camera saying it.



you people are sad.   Like, Robert Smith of The Cure sad.


----------



## Jarhead

Jarhead said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did that publicly where..exactly?
> 
> I'm sure "Unnamed Source" is always a reliable source of information.
> 
> Which is why you will see me linking stuff Republicans say from now on..that's attributed to "Unnamed Source" and I will have you unquestioningly believe it without challenge.
> 
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point that Biden saying it is not even a FACT is sailing wide and to the right of a lot of people, it seems like. I guess heresay is how they like their facts served.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly where did I say Biden said it?
> It was said at a forum where Biden was in the forefront, and a demcoratic rep said it and biden did not respond....and neither did the "leader of the free world"
Click to expand...


And when a dissenter threw a shoe at Bush....all Bush said was "it is great that he had the right to do it"

THAT is the sign of a leader.

Obama...when a dissenter expresses verbal anger (not even physical)....nowhere did he comp-liment the man for speaking his mind...insead he said "but...but....but.....they are calling me names....."

That is NOT the sign of a leader.


----------



## Sallow

G.T. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let me see if I got this;
> 
> People call big 0 a kenyan and a socialist.
> 
> so that makes it OK for Biden to call Americans that disagree with him, terrorist.
> 
> 
> This must be more of that "Fairness doctrine" non-sense.
> 
> 
> and now they are saying the Biden seemed to have disagreed with someone else calling us terrorist.
> 
> If this wasn't such a pathetic pile of shit, it would be funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did that publicly where..exactly?
> 
> I'm sure "Unnamed Source" is always a reliable source of information.
> 
> Which is why you will see me linking stuff Republicans say from now on..that's attributed to "Unnamed Source" and I will have you unquestioningly believe it without challenge.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point that Biden saying it is not even a FACT is sailing wide and to the right of a lot of people, it seems like. I guess heresay is how they like their facts served.
Click to expand...


Well it's really about something the fills their view point. But to be fair..both sides are a little guilty.

I got stuck when I posted that Bush called the Constitution "A god-damn piece of paper" a while back.

He never said it publicly..and it was an "unnamed source" that reported it.

Was a good lesson.


----------



## Sallow

Jarhead said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point that Biden saying it is not even a FACT is sailing wide and to the right of a lot of people, it seems like. I guess heresay is how they like their facts served.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly where did I say Biden said it?
> It was said at a forum where Biden was in the forefront, and a demcoratic rep said it and biden did not respond....and neither did the "leader of the free world"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when a dissenter threw a shoe at Bush....all Bush said was "it is great that he had the right to do it"
> 
> THAT is the sign of a leader.
> 
> Obama...when a dissenter expresses verbal anger (not even physical)....nowhere did he comp-liment the man for speaking his mind...insead he said *"but...but....but.....they are calling me names....."*
> That is NOT the sign of a leader.
Click to expand...


Well that's not what the President said...but okay..

If that's what you heard..who am I to disagree.

(Oh and the shoe tosser got the crap beat out of him)


----------



## Jarhead

Shogun said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, how many outraged righties have used terms like "boy, muslim, terrorist, negro, etc." during Obama's tenure?  It's fucking hilarious that NOW their panties are sandy because they are called out as the terrorists they are.
> 
> WHAAAAAAAA!!!  WHAAAAAAAAAA, you fucking crybabies.
> 
> 
> Obama let you know how stupid it is to cry foul despite your rhetoric since 2008.  Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please...tell me.....of the 33% of the people that are deemed right of center...or 100 million....how many have called him "boy, muslim, terrorist, negro, etc."
> 
> Sure...you will show me a sign here and a video there.....100 freaking million and exactly how many examples can you come up with?
> 
> Easy to say, quite difficult to back up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice strawman, pokey.  Not only do you try to blow a population out of a sample but you are trying to disregard the FACT of right wing rhetoric by, first admitting to it, and then assuming it doesn't apply to anyone else who feels the same way but was never caught on camera saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> you people are sad.   Like, Robert Smith of The Cure sad.
Click to expand...


wow...so lets see....

I point out to you that there are few examples of anyone truly feeling that way.....

And you criticize me for saying that becuase you ASSUME there are so many more....and admit it is assumption.

You are not worthy of my time. You debate like a child.


----------



## Full-Auto

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what.
> 
> Link something that she publicly came out and made an issue of that.
> 
> There's no "hole" here.
> 
> Democrats seldom go after an opponent personally.
> 
> Republicans do it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin - ****, stupid ****
> GWB - hates black people, murderer, liar, traitor, stupid,etc
> Tea Party - racists, terrorists
> Michele Bachmann - nut-case, religious extremist, stupid
> Herman Cain - uncle tom, house-negro, racist
> Allen West - criminal
> Dick Cheney - EVILE, criminal
> Condi Rice - oreo, house-negro
> Clarence Thomas - sex-offender, uncle tom, house-negro
> Glenn Beck - cry-baby, nut-case, drunk
> Rush Limbaugh - racist, heroin-addict
> Mitt Romney - Mormon
> Gerald Ford - clutz, stupid
> Ronald Reagan - racist, stupid, war-monger
> Fox News - faux news
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what planet you're on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And still no links.
> 
> Impressive.
Click to expand...


Sallow you were owned on the statement. MOVE ON.  The org that bought and paid for democrats.


----------



## G.T.

Jarhead said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point that Biden saying it is not even a FACT is sailing wide and to the right of a lot of people, it seems like. I guess heresay is how they like their facts served.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly where did I say Biden said it?
> It was said at a forum where Biden was in the forefront, and a demcoratic rep said it and biden did not respond....and neither did the "leader of the free world"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when a dissenter threw a shoe at Bush....all Bush said was "it is great that he had the right to do it"
> 
> THAT is the sign of a leader.
> 
> Obama...when a dissenter expresses verbal anger (not even physical)....nowhere did he comp-liment the man for speaking his mind...insead he said "but...but....but.....they are calling me names....."
> 
> That is NOT the sign of a leader.
Click to expand...


the guy did jail time


we have different definitions of a leader.

if i'm confronted with some bullshit 3rd party nonsense, I'm going to call some bullshit 3rd party nonsense in return. I'm not going to suck your dick and coddle you.


----------



## NYcarbineer

So if a Muslim group launched a cyber attack on the US designed to cripple us financially,

none of rightwingers would call it terrorism??

lolol


----------



## Jarhead

Sallow said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly where did I say Biden said it?
> It was said at a forum where Biden was in the forefront, and a demcoratic rep said it and biden did not respond....and neither did the "leader of the free world"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when a dissenter threw a shoe at Bush....all Bush said was "it is great that he had the right to do it"
> 
> THAT is the sign of a leader.
> 
> Obama...when a dissenter expresses verbal anger (not even physical)....nowhere did he comp-liment the man for speaking his mind...insead he said *"but...but....but.....they are calling me names....."*
> That is NOT the sign of a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's not what the President said...but okay..
> 
> If that's what you heard..who am I to disagree.
Click to expand...


I do not have the exact quote...

But it went something like this...

"Well, they call me soacialist, marxist, and say I hate my country......"

Sorry for the paraphrase for senationlaism...I thought thats what people do on here...actually IT IS what people do on here...


----------



## G.T.

Jarhead said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> please...tell me.....of the 33% of the people that are deemed right of center...or 100 million....how many have called him "boy, muslim, terrorist, negro, etc."
> 
> Sure...you will show me a sign here and a video there.....100 freaking million and exactly how many examples can you come up with?
> 
> Easy to say, quite difficult to back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice strawman, pokey.  Not only do you try to blow a population out of a sample but you are trying to disregard the FACT of right wing rhetoric by, first admitting to it, and then assuming it doesn't apply to anyone else who feels the same way but was never caught on camera saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> you people are sad.   Like, Robert Smith of The Cure sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow...so lets see....
> 
> I point out to you that there are few examples of anyone truly feeling that way.....
> 
> And you criticize me for saying that becuase you ASSUME there are so many more....and admit it is assumption.
> 
> You are not worthy of my time. You debate like a child.
Click to expand...


it's not few examples. this board, one of the likely million plus, is rampant with it. it's the same on both sides, and trying to pretend otherwise for both sallow and anyone else is just a big circle jerk.


----------



## Intense

By JAMES TARANTO

Did Vice President Biden liken Tea Party Republicans to terrorists in a meeting with House Democrats? Eyewitnesses say yes, but he denies it, Politico reports:

    Biden was agreeing with a line of argument made by Rep. Mike Doyle (D-Pa.) at a two-hour, closed-door Democratic Caucus meeting.

    "We have negotiated with terrorists," an angry Doyle said, according to sources in the room. "This small group of terrorists have made it impossible to spend any money."

    Biden, driven by his Democratic allies' misgivings about the debt-limit deal, responded: "They have acted like terrorists."

    Biden's office initially declined to comment about what the vice president said inside the closed-door session, but after Politico published the remarks, spokeswoman Kendra Barkoff said: "The word was used by several members of Congress. The vice president does not believe it's an appropriate term in political discourse."

Whether Biden said it or not, all parties seem to agree that Doyle and perhaps other House Democrats did. And plenty of prominent elite liberals have sounded the theme. It's become commonplace on the opinion pages of the New York Times, where Joe Nocera rants:

    You know what they say: Never negotiate with terrorists. It only encourages them. These last few months, much of the country has watched in horror as the Tea Party Republicans have waged jihad on the American people. . . . Their goal, they believed, was worth blowing up the country for, if that's what it took. . . . For now, the Tea Party Republicans can put aside their suicide vests. But rest assured: They'll have them on again soon enough.

Last Wednesday Thomas Friedman described the Tea Party as the GOP's "Hezbollah faction." The same day Maureen Dowd approvingly quoted "some Democrats" as describing the Tea Party as "the Republican 'Taliban wing.' " (In fairness we should note that the Times's Roger Cohen registered a partial dissent: "Hatred of Muslims . . . is a growing political industry. It's odious, dangerous and racist.")

And it's not just the Times. NewsBusters.org quotes liberal Bloomberg columnist Margaret Carlson: "There's a nihilist caucus which is, 'Listen, we want to burn the place down.' I mean, they're not, they've strapped explosives to the Capitol and they think they are immune from it." NewsBusters also notes a cartoon from David Fitzsimmons of the (Tucson) Arizona Daily Star depicting President Obama ordering Navy SEALs to stage a bin Laden-style raid on the House side of the Capitol.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903520204576484303256286950.html


----------



## Sallow

Jarhead said:


> Bush was referred to as:
> 
> A war mongerer
> A racist (Katrina situation)
> A liar (cherry picked intel)
> A murderer (4000 Americans killed in Iraq)
> 
> Anyone have any link to where he ever said a word about the names he was being called?
> 
> Bush had questionable policies....there will always be a debate as to whether he was a good policy maker.
> 
> But as a leader? He was a leader.
> 
> Obama has questrionable policies.....the will always be a debate as to whether he was a good policy maker.
> 
> But as a leader. He is by no means a leader.



Which democratic politician was calling Bush those names?

I got one that defended him.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX1lBOxoJeU]Rangel Responds to Chavez - YouTube[/ame]

Remember when President Obama was talking about who was going pay for the clean up after the BP oil spill? Boehner wanted to charge tax payers? Well this guy went a little further..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ILOEyGlutM]Rep. Barton Apologizes For BP "Shakedown" - YouTube[/ame]

That's a Republican who Defended a slimly oil company..and he basically called the President of the United States a criminal.


----------



## mudwhistle

NYcarbineer said:


> So if a Muslim group launched a cyber attack on the US designed to cripple us financially,
> 
> none of rightwingers would call it terrorism??
> 
> lolol



Actually we would.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

Let's see, since I am a very active member of the Tea Party, I think that I can weigh in on Barry's culpability to Joe calling us "terrorists."

Joe Biden is an idiot.  Barry has known this for some time now and he tries to keep Joe locked up "at an undisclosed location" so that he doesn't have to go around the nation defending his words.  Everytime Joe opens his mouth, a crisis team from the Whitehouse has to spend the next week either disavowing or explaining what it was that Joe was "really trying to say."

I can just bet that the use of the word "terrorist" when referring to Tea Party members was something that had been used a number of times and was probably pretty routine for Democrats by the time it was reported.  I appreciate California Girls outrage over the use of the term and I agree that calling your fellow citizens terrorists is a little over the top.  It's also so very ironic.  Democrats won't call militant Jihadists terrorists, but they WILL call their own fellow citizens a terrorist.  But their is a positive side to it.

I don't want Barry and the Commissars of the Democratic Party doing anything.  As I've said before, if my senators and representatives don't accomplish anything other than blocking and interferring with their mandates, regulations, and rules, then so be it.  The most dangerous time in the country is when Congress is in session.  Rights, money or property are going to be taken away when it is.  I am disappointed that the debt ceiling was raised, but it was.  Hopefully, the next time this comes up for discussion, the votes will be there to ensure that our legislators will actually have to come up with a plan to reduce government spending to coincide with revenue.  I think the only way to do it is with a constitutional amendment.  So when Joe agrees with or utters the word "terrorist" when talking about the Tea Party, that means that we are very much affecting their ability to do what they want.  Good.  That makes me smile.  When they call us "racists", that of course means that we won't go lock step with what Barry wants.  Good.  Another reason to smile.  They've used that word so much when referring to their detractors that it has absolutely zero affect anymore.  Don't like Barry = Racist!  Don't like Barry's policies = Terrorist!


----------



## Jarhead

G.T. said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly where did I say Biden said it?
> It was said at a forum where Biden was in the forefront, and a demcoratic rep said it and biden did not respond....and neither did the "leader of the free world"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when a dissenter threw a shoe at Bush....all Bush said was "it is great that he had the right to do it"
> 
> THAT is the sign of a leader.
> 
> Obama...when a dissenter expresses verbal anger (not even physical)....nowhere did he comp-liment the man for speaking his mind...insead he said "but...but....but.....they are calling me names....."
> 
> That is NOT the sign of a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the guy did jail time
> 
> 
> we have different definitions of a leader.
> 
> if i'm confronted with some bullshit 3rd party nonsense, I'm going to call some bullshit 3rd party nonsense in return. I'm not going to suck your dick and coddle you.
Click to expand...


the guy diud Jail time...but it was not our country...he broke his own country laws...

But Bush did not get iun front of the camera and say a word about it other than it was a step in the right direction....

You want to call out a third party....but do you ever....EVER .....call out when democrats err?

For example....

Pelosi walking through the tea party ralley with an oversized gavel after the healthcare law was signed.....that was appropriate?

Exactly when do reps "parade" when legislation is passed strictly along partry lines and with as much controversy as the healthcare law?

Did you say "that was inappropairtae...our reps should always be sure not to "get in the face" of those that oppose ANY partisan legislation....."

I mean....show me when and where a speaker...or any leader...paraded through the protestors "gloating".....


----------



## Sallow

Full-Auto said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin - ****, stupid ****
> GWB - hates black people, murderer, liar, traitor, stupid,etc
> Tea Party - racists, terrorists
> Michele Bachmann - nut-case, religious extremist, stupid
> Herman Cain - uncle tom, house-negro, racist
> Allen West - criminal
> Dick Cheney - EVILE, criminal
> Condi Rice - oreo, house-negro
> Clarence Thomas - sex-offender, uncle tom, house-negro
> Glenn Beck - cry-baby, nut-case, drunk
> Rush Limbaugh - racist, heroin-addict
> Mitt Romney - Mormon
> Gerald Ford - clutz, stupid
> Ronald Reagan - racist, stupid, war-monger
> Fox News - faux news
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what planet you're on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still no links.
> 
> Impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sallow you were owned on the statement. MOVE ON.  The org that bought and paid for democrats.
Click to expand...


Not "owned" on anything.

I have posted links to where Republican Politicians have said some pretty awful things while attacking Democratic Politicians personally. In public.

Haven't seen anything from you guys.

Except heresay and other nonsense.

So go on.

Be the hero.

Find something.


----------



## Jarhead

Sallow said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush was referred to as:
> 
> A war mongerer
> A racist (Katrina situation)
> A liar (cherry picked intel)
> A murderer (4000 Americans killed in Iraq)
> 
> Anyone have any link to where he ever said a word about the names he was being called?
> 
> Bush had questionable policies....there will always be a debate as to whether he was a good policy maker.
> 
> But as a leader? He was a leader.
> 
> Obama has questrionable policies.....the will always be a debate as to whether he was a good policy maker.
> 
> But as a leader. He is by no means a leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which democratic politician was calling Bush those names?
> 
> I got one that defended him.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX1lBOxoJeU]Rangel Responds to Chavez - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Remember when President Obama was talking about who was going pay for the clean up after the BP oil spill? Boehner wanted to charge tax payers? Well this guy went a little further..
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ILOEyGlutM]Rep. Barton Apologizes For BP "Shakedown" - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> That's a Republican who Defended a slimly oil company..and he basically called the President of the United States a criminal.
Click to expand...


lol...surely you joke.

I mean...are you really going to keep this post up shoiwng how you were completely removed from the debates during the Bush administrration?

How sad.


----------



## Jarhead

NYcarbineer said:


> So if a Muslim group launched a cyber attack on the US designed to cripple us financially,
> 
> none of rightwingers would call it terrorism??
> 
> lolol



hmmm....so you are comparing Americans speaking out peacefully to deliberate and calculated attacks.

Wow.......talk about wanting an environment where it is wrong for Americans to speak out.

You are pathetic NYCarbineer....and desperate.

You must feel insecure about your position.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what.
> 
> Link something that she publicly came out and made an issue of that.
> 
> There's no "hole" here.
> 
> Democrats seldom go after an opponent personally.
> 
> Republicans do it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin - ****, stupid ****
> GWB - hates black people, murderer, liar, traitor, stupid,etc
> Tea Party - racists, terrorists
> Michele Bachmann - nut-case, religious extremist, stupid
> Herman Cain - uncle tom, house-negro, racist
> Allen West - criminal
> Dick Cheney - EVILE, criminal
> Condi Rice - oreo, house-negro
> Clarence Thomas - sex-offender, uncle tom, house-negro
> Glenn Beck - cry-baby, nut-case, drunk
> Rush Limbaugh - racist, heroin-addict
> Mitt Romney - Mormon
> Gerald Ford - clutz, stupid
> Ronald Reagan - racist, stupid, war-monger
> Fox News - faux news
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what planet you're on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And still no links.
> 
> Impressive.
Click to expand...


I would accuse you of playing dumb but I don't think it's an act.


----------



## Sallow

Jarhead said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when a dissenter threw a shoe at Bush....all Bush said was "it is great that he had the right to do it"
> 
> THAT is the sign of a leader.
> 
> Obama...when a dissenter expresses verbal anger (not even physical)....nowhere did he comp-liment the man for speaking his mind...insead he said "but...but....but.....they are calling me names....."
> 
> That is NOT the sign of a leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the guy did jail time
> 
> 
> we have different definitions of a leader.
> 
> if i'm confronted with some bullshit 3rd party nonsense, I'm going to call some bullshit 3rd party nonsense in return. I'm not going to suck your dick and coddle you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the guy diud Jail time...but it was not our country...he broke his own country laws...
> 
> But Bush did not get iun front of the camera and say a word about it other than it was a step in the right direction....
> 
> You want to call out a third party....but do you ever....EVER .....call out when democrats err?
> 
> For example....
> 
> Pelosi walking through the tea party ralley with an oversized gavel after the healthcare law was signed.....that was appropriate?
> 
> Exactly when do reps "parade" when legislation is passed strictly along partry lines and with as much controversy as the healthcare law?
> 
> Did you say "that was inappropairtae...our reps should always be sure not to "get in the face" of those that oppose ANY partisan legislation....."
> 
> I mean....show me when and where a speaker...or any leader...*paraded through the protestors "gloating"..... *
Click to expand...


You guys make this so easy..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9bta6_h4b0]Michele Bachmann Speaks at Tea Party Rally in Washington DC 3-31-11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jarhead

Sallow said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still no links.
> 
> Impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow you were owned on the statement. MOVE ON.  The org that bought and paid for democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not "owned" on anything.
> 
> I have posted links to where Republican Politicians have said some pretty awful things while attacking Democratic Politicians personally. In public.
> 
> Haven't seen anything from you guys.
> 
> Except heresay and other nonsense.
> 
> So go on.
> 
> Be the hero.
> 
> Find something.
Click to expand...


you need to post links....so few and far between.

The Palin, Bachmann, Rush, Hannity, Bush, Cheney crap is all over the freaking place.

You are an embarrassment.


----------



## Sallow

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin - ****, stupid ****
> GWB - hates black people, murderer, liar, traitor, stupid,etc
> Tea Party - racists, terrorists
> Michele Bachmann - nut-case, religious extremist, stupid
> Herman Cain - uncle tom, house-negro, racist
> Allen West - criminal
> Dick Cheney - EVILE, criminal
> Condi Rice - oreo, house-negro
> Clarence Thomas - sex-offender, uncle tom, house-negro
> Glenn Beck - cry-baby, nut-case, drunk
> Rush Limbaugh - racist, heroin-addict
> Mitt Romney - Mormon
> Gerald Ford - clutz, stupid
> Ronald Reagan - racist, stupid, war-monger
> Fox News - faux news
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what planet you're on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still no links.
> 
> Impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would accuse you of playing dumb but I don't think it's an act.
Click to expand...


No links.

But an insult.

Your interwebz skillz are amazing.


----------



## Full-Auto

Sallow said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still no links.
> 
> Impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow you were owned on the statement. MOVE ON.  The org that bought and paid for democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not "owned" on anything.
> 
> I have posted links to where Republican Politicians have said some pretty awful things while attacking Democratic Politicians personally. In public.
> 
> Haven't seen anything from you guys.
> 
> Except heresay and other nonsense.
> 
> So go on.
> 
> Be the hero.
> 
> Find something.
Click to expand...


And?  We can start with Bidens recent comments. Did you really need a link?


----------



## G.T.

Jarhead said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when a dissenter threw a shoe at Bush....all Bush said was "it is great that he had the right to do it"
> 
> THAT is the sign of a leader.
> 
> Obama...when a dissenter expresses verbal anger (not even physical)....nowhere did he comp-liment the man for speaking his mind...insead he said "but...but....but.....they are calling me names....."
> 
> That is NOT the sign of a leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the guy did jail time
> 
> 
> we have different definitions of a leader.
> 
> if i'm confronted with some bullshit 3rd party nonsense, I'm going to call some bullshit 3rd party nonsense in return. I'm not going to suck your dick and coddle you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the guy diud Jail time...but it was not our country...he broke his own country laws...
> 
> But Bush did not get iun front of the camera and say a word about it other than it was a step in the right direction....
> 
> You want to call out a third party....but do you ever....EVER .....call out when democrats err?
> 
> For example....
> 
> Pelosi walking through the tea party ralley with an oversized gavel after the healthcare law was signed.....that was appropriate?
> 
> Exactly when do reps "parade" when legislation is passed strictly along partry lines and with as much controversy as the healthcare law?
> 
> Did you say "that was inappropairtae...our reps should always be sure not to "get in the face" of those that oppose ANY partisan legislation....."
> 
> I mean....show me when and where a speaker...or any leader...paraded through the protestors "gloating".....
Click to expand...


You lost me here, dude. Seriously. You're arguing with shit I didn't even say, and it's annoying. 

By 3rd party, I meant 3rd party away from Obama, meaning the guy who said "terrorist"......................I didn't mean "tea party"....or "3rd political party"


----------



## Sallow

Jarhead said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow you were owned on the statement. MOVE ON.  The org that bought and paid for democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not "owned" on anything.
> 
> I have posted links to where Republican Politicians have said some pretty awful things while attacking Democratic Politicians personally. In public.
> 
> Haven't seen anything from you guys.
> 
> Except heresay and other nonsense.
> 
> So go on.
> 
> Be the hero.
> 
> Find something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you need to post links....so few and far between.
> 
> The Palin, Bachmann, Rush, Hannity, Bush, Cheney crap is all over the freaking place.
> 
> You are an embarrassment.
Click to expand...


Shouldn't be a problem then.

Find a link. Where a Democratic Politician attacks a Republican Politician on a personal level.

I actually know of a couple of times..but there were apologies. Something a Republican would never do for shit they say about Democrats.

But I am not going to do your work.

Find something.


----------



## Full-Auto

Sallow said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not "owned" on anything.
> 
> I have posted links to where Republican Politicians have said some pretty awful things while attacking Democratic Politicians personally. In public.
> 
> Haven't seen anything from you guys.
> 
> Except heresay and other nonsense.
> 
> So go on.
> 
> Be the hero.
> 
> Find something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need to post links....so few and far between.
> 
> The Palin, Bachmann, Rush, Hannity, Bush, Cheney crap is all over the freaking place.
> 
> You are an embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem then.
> 
> Find a link. Where a Democratic Politician attacks a Republican Politician on a personal level.
> 
> I actually know of a couple of times..but there were apologies. Something a Republican would never do for shit they say about Democrats.
> 
> But I am not going to do your work.
> 
> Find something.
Click to expand...


I really thought you were smarter then this.  MY BAD.


House Democrat Leaders: Tea Partiers Are Racist, Nazi, Gun Nuts | The Weekly Standard


----------



## Sallow

Full-Auto said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow you were owned on the statement. MOVE ON.  The org that bought and paid for democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not "owned" on anything.
> 
> I have posted links to where Republican Politicians have said some pretty awful things while attacking Democratic Politicians personally. In public.
> 
> Haven't seen anything from you guys.
> 
> Except heresay and other nonsense.
> 
> So go on.
> 
> Be the hero.
> 
> Find something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?  We can start with Bidens recent comments. Did you really need a link?
Click to expand...


And..it's heresay.

From an "Unnamed source".

So if you are going to put that up as rock solid evidence.

Then never question unnamed sources again.

K?


----------



## Jarhead

G.T. said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy did jail time
> 
> 
> we have different definitions of a leader.
> 
> if i'm confronted with some bullshit 3rd party nonsense, I'm going to call some bullshit 3rd party nonsense in return. I'm not going to suck your dick and coddle you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the guy diud Jail time...but it was not our country...he broke his own country laws...
> 
> But Bush did not get iun front of the camera and say a word about it other than it was a step in the right direction....
> 
> You want to call out a third party....but do you ever....EVER .....call out when democrats err?
> 
> For example....
> 
> Pelosi walking through the tea party ralley with an oversized gavel after the healthcare law was signed.....that was appropriate?
> 
> Exactly when do reps "parade" when legislation is passed strictly along partry lines and with as much controversy as the healthcare law?
> 
> Did you say "that was inappropairtae...our reps should always be sure not to "get in the face" of those that oppose ANY partisan legislation....."
> 
> I mean....show me when and where a speaker...or any leader...paraded through the protestors "gloating".....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost me here, dude. Seriously. You're arguing with shit I didn't even say, and it's annoying.
> 
> By 3rd party, I meant 3rd party away from Obama, meaning the guy who said "terrorist"......................I didn't mean "tea party"....or "3rd political party"
Click to expand...


lol..

then I guess I lost you...and then you lost me.

Whatever...yours is certainly a fun debate...as always....

Sallow, on the other hand.....I mean....really? He needs me to find links on when Bush was chastised by the left? Palin? Cheney? Bahmann? Rush?

WHere has he been?


----------



## Dr.House

I think you leftoids should really run with this angle for 2012...

Tea Party Terrorists....

Yes, make national ads with really dark and sinister music and everything...

It will certainly win the independents to your side....


----------



## Sallow

Full-Auto said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to post links....so few and far between.
> 
> The Palin, Bachmann, Rush, Hannity, Bush, Cheney crap is all over the freaking place.
> 
> You are an embarrassment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem then.
> 
> Find a link. Where a Democratic Politician attacks a Republican Politician on a personal level.
> 
> I actually know of a couple of times..but there were apologies. Something a Republican would never do for shit they say about Democrats.
> 
> But I am not going to do your work.
> 
> Find something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really thought you were smarter then this.  MY BAD.
> 
> 
> House Democrat Leaders: Tea Partiers Are Racist, Nazi, Gun Nuts | The Weekly Standard
Click to expand...


Whoa..

Representative "Senior Aide" is circulating a "document". Which district does Representative "Senior Aide" represent? Who voted for this guy and/or gal?

You got a picture of Representative "Senior Aide"?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Jarhead said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if a Muslim group launched a cyber attack on the US designed to cripple us financially,
> 
> none of rightwingers would call it terrorism??
> 
> lolol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm....so you are comparing Americans speaking out peacefully to deliberate and calculated attacks.
> 
> Wow.......talk about wanting an environment where it is wrong for Americans to speak out.
> 
> You are pathetic NYCarbineer....and desperate.
> 
> You must feel insecure about your position.
Click to expand...


The opposition to raising the debt ceiling was a deliberate and calculated attack.

So when Bachmann and the tea partiers say they did not want the debt ceiling raised under any circumstances, an action that would have brought about financial calamity,

they were just bullshitting?  Lying?


----------



## Sallow

Jarhead said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy diud Jail time...but it was not our country...he broke his own country laws...
> 
> But Bush did not get iun front of the camera and say a word about it other than it was a step in the right direction....
> 
> You want to call out a third party....but do you ever....EVER .....call out when democrats err?
> 
> For example....
> 
> Pelosi walking through the tea party ralley with an oversized gavel after the healthcare law was signed.....that was appropriate?
> 
> Exactly when do reps "parade" when legislation is passed strictly along partry lines and with as much controversy as the healthcare law?
> 
> Did you say "that was inappropairtae...our reps should always be sure not to "get in the face" of those that oppose ANY partisan legislation....."
> 
> I mean....show me when and where a speaker...or any leader...paraded through the protestors "gloating".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lost me here, dude. Seriously. You're arguing with shit I didn't even say, and it's annoying.
> 
> By 3rd party, I meant 3rd party away from Obama, meaning the guy who said "terrorist"......................I didn't mean "tea party"....or "3rd political party"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol..
> 
> then I guess I lost you...and then you lost me.
> 
> Whatever...yours is certainly a fun debate...as always....
> 
> Sallow, on the other hand.....I mean....really? He needs me to find links on when Bush was chastised by the left? Palin? Cheney? Bahmann? Rush?
> 
> WHere has he been?
Click to expand...


Not only haven't you found any personal attacks on Bush by Democratic Politicians..

I found one where Bush was actually *defended *by a Democratic politician.

Says something.


----------



## G.T.

Jarhead said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy diud Jail time...but it was not our country...he broke his own country laws...
> 
> But Bush did not get iun front of the camera and say a word about it other than it was a step in the right direction....
> 
> You want to call out a third party....but do you ever....EVER .....call out when democrats err?
> 
> For example....
> 
> Pelosi walking through the tea party ralley with an oversized gavel after the healthcare law was signed.....that was appropriate?
> 
> Exactly when do reps "parade" when legislation is passed strictly along partry lines and with as much controversy as the healthcare law?
> 
> Did you say "that was inappropairtae...our reps should always be sure not to "get in the face" of those that oppose ANY partisan legislation....."
> 
> I mean....show me when and where a speaker...or any leader...paraded through the protestors "gloating".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lost me here, dude. Seriously. You're arguing with shit I didn't even say, and it's annoying.
> 
> By 3rd party, I meant 3rd party away from Obama, meaning the guy who said "terrorist"......................I didn't mean "tea party"....or "3rd political party"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol..
> 
> then I guess I lost you...and then you lost me.
> 
> Whatever...yours is certainly a fun debate...as always....
> 
> Sallow, on the other hand.....I mean....really? He needs me to find links on when Bush was chastised by the left? Palin? Cheney? Bahmann? Rush?
> 
> WHere has he been?
Click to expand...


I think that 1 of you is talking by Politicians, and one is talking by the public in General. 

But everyone was chastized, and both sides do it, and it's our Country's fucking problem. So, despite him being guilty himself of it, I have no problem when the President expresses his discontent with the rhetoric going on. Politicians are two faced scrubs, but when they say something correct I'm not gunna be on some high horse shit like "yea but he's a leader and shouldn't care if people talk shit about him."

I don't buy into that. If someone talks shit, I'm calling them on it if I see them. That's in any walk in life. 

And much like it wasn't Obama who said "terrorist," it wasn't the tea guy specifically who said Socialist, etc. and so they're both just circle jerking. But the funneh part is, I'd put my next paycheck, if I had to bet, that Mr. Tea sir called Obama all kinds of stuff over time.


----------



## Dr.House

It's an awesome theme for you guys to run with...

A real winner that will resonate with the middle class...

Get some big name hollywood director to do the ads...


----------



## Jarhead

As for me...and many on the right on here....

Never called ANY democratic politician names based on "who they are and what they believe".....except for Grayson...that guy was a bit out there.

I see nearly every politician of both sides as intelligent, motivated and focused...I simply disagree with many of them.

But whereas I am an intelligent individual, I am not at all quialified to question the intelligence of someone with a law degree, a business degree...or any degree...who has acheived the status of an elected rep.

But I do see a lot on the left refer to the right policiains as 

Idiots
Nutbars
nutjobs
tards
liars
war-mongerers
and I can go on and on...

And for me?

It is getting old.


----------



## NYcarbineer

mudwhistle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if a Muslim group launched a cyber attack on the US designed to cripple us financially,
> 
> none of rightwingers would call it terrorism??
> 
> lolol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we would.
Click to expand...


Which is exactly why the tea partiers' desire, and the tea party legislators' actions - to cripple the US financially by preventing an increase in the debt ceiling - 

was terrorism.  By your own measure.


----------



## Full-Auto

Sallow said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not "owned" on anything.
> 
> I have posted links to where Republican Politicians have said some pretty awful things while attacking Democratic Politicians personally. In public.
> 
> Haven't seen anything from you guys.
> 
> Except heresay and other nonsense.
> 
> So go on.
> 
> Be the hero.
> 
> Find something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?  We can start with Bidens recent comments. Did you really need a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And..it's heresay.
> 
> From an "Unnamed source".
> 
> So if you are going to put that up as rock solid evidence.
> 
> Then never question unnamed sources again.
> 
> K?
Click to expand...


Yep all heresay perpetrated by left wing media.  Lets go from terrorist to racist.  OH MY!!!

cute straw front if nothing else.


----------



## Shogun

Jarhead said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if a Muslim group launched a cyber attack on the US designed to cripple us financially,
> 
> none of rightwingers would call it terrorism??
> 
> lolol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm....so you are comparing Americans speaking out peacefully to deliberate and calculated attacks.
> 
> Wow.......talk about wanting an environment where it is wrong for Americans to speak out.
> 
> You are pathetic NYCarbineer....and desperate.
> 
> You must feel insecure about your position.
Click to expand...


"foreign and domestic", bitch.

Your kind have been waving around the hint of violence since 2008.  Bring on your revolution, dude, and you'll discover what Randy Weaver learned.


----------



## Jarhead

G.T. said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lost me here, dude. Seriously. You're arguing with shit I didn't even say, and it's annoying.
> 
> By 3rd party, I meant 3rd party away from Obama, meaning the guy who said "terrorist"......................I didn't mean "tea party"....or "3rd political party"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol..
> 
> then I guess I lost you...and then you lost me.
> 
> Whatever...yours is certainly a fun debate...as always....
> 
> Sallow, on the other hand.....I mean....really? He needs me to find links on when Bush was chastised by the left? Palin? Cheney? Bahmann? Rush?
> 
> WHere has he been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that 1 of you is talking by Politicians, and one is talking by the public in General.
> 
> But everyone was chastized, and both sides do it, and it's our Country's fucking problem. So, despite him being guilty himself of it, I have no problem when the President expresses his discontent with the rhetoric going on. Politicians are two faced scrubs, but when they say something correct I'm not gunna be on some high horse shit like "yea but he's a leader and shouldn't care if people talk shit about him."
> 
> I don't buy into that. If someone talks shit, I'm calling them on it if I see them. That's in any walk in life.
> 
> And much like it wasn't Obama who said "terrorist," it wasn't the tea guy specifically who said Socialist, etc. and so they're both just circle jerking. But the funneh part is, I'd put my next paycheck, if I had to bet, that Mr. Tea sir called Obama all kinds of stuff over time.
Click to expand...


I openly ON HERE and elsewhere expressed disatisfaction with Boehner as speaker as he is one that uses spoin and heightens the political rhetoric...just as Pelosi did.

I expect our leaders to reprmimand their party for the spin and rhetoric....not add to it.

So we had pelosi do it, now she is gone...now boehner does it...and now the president does it.

And how is that doing for us?


----------



## Jarhead

Shogun said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if a Muslim group launched a cyber attack on the US designed to cripple us financially,
> 
> none of rightwingers would call it terrorism??
> 
> lolol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm....so you are comparing Americans speaking out peacefully to deliberate and calculated attacks.
> 
> Wow.......talk about wanting an environment where it is wrong for Americans to speak out.
> 
> You are pathetic NYCarbineer....and desperate.
> 
> You must feel insecure about your position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "foreign and domestic", bitch.
> 
> Your kind have been waving around the hint of violence since 2008.  Bring on your revolution, dude, and you'll discover what Randy Weaver learned.
Click to expand...


you are one paranoid individual.

It must be tough being you.

lol.....Americans speaking out peacefully is hinting violence...

I mean...wow.......you must lie awake at night worried  about what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## Sallow

Jarhead said:


> As for me...and many on the right on here....
> 
> Never called ANY democratic politician names based on "who they are and what they believe".....except for Grayson...that guy was a bit out there.
> 
> I see nearly every politician of both sides as intelligent, motivated and focused...I simply disagree with many of them.
> 
> But whereas I am an intelligent individual, I am not at all quialified to question the intelligence of someone with a law degree, a business degree...or any degree...who has acheived the status of an elected rep.
> 
> But I do see a lot on the left refer to the right policiains as
> 
> Idiots
> Nutbars
> nutjobs
> tards
> liars
> war-mongerers
> and I can go on and on...
> 
> And for me?
> 
> It is getting old.



I remember that!


He was still respectful.

And in Governor Jan Brewer's case. He was absolutely correct.

Arizona GOP Death Panel Denies Lung Transplant To Catholic High School Coach | Crooks and Liars

Her death panel killed 2 people.

True story.


----------



## Jarhead

NYcarbineer said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if a Muslim group launched a cyber attack on the US designed to cripple us financially,
> 
> none of rightwingers would call it terrorism??
> 
> lolol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is exactly why the tea partiers' desire, and the tea party legislators' actions - to cripple the US financially by preventing an increase in the debt ceiling -
> 
> was terrorism.  By your own measure.
Click to expand...


Oh.,.....I see....debate to reach a compromise (which is what happened) is BAD BAD BAD.

Me thinks you got spoiled by a majority in both houses with a democratic president.

You enjoyed so much legislation without genuine comproimise that you cant stomach the idea of compromise.

And you call people on the right selfish?


----------



## G.T.

Jarhead said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol..
> 
> then I guess I lost you...and then you lost me.
> 
> Whatever...yours is certainly a fun debate...as always....
> 
> Sallow, on the other hand.....I mean....really? He needs me to find links on when Bush was chastised by the left? Palin? Cheney? Bahmann? Rush?
> 
> WHere has he been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that 1 of you is talking by Politicians, and one is talking by the public in General.
> 
> But everyone was chastized, and both sides do it, and it's our Country's fucking problem. So, despite him being guilty himself of it, I have no problem when the President expresses his discontent with the rhetoric going on. Politicians are two faced scrubs, but when they say something correct I'm not gunna be on some high horse shit like "yea but he's a leader and shouldn't care if people talk shit about him."
> 
> I don't buy into that. If someone talks shit, I'm calling them on it if I see them. That's in any walk in life.
> 
> And much like it wasn't Obama who said "terrorist," it wasn't the tea guy specifically who said Socialist, etc. and so they're both just circle jerking. But the funneh part is, I'd put my next paycheck, if I had to bet, that Mr. Tea sir called Obama all kinds of stuff over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I openly ON HERE and elsewhere expressed disatisfaction with Boehner as speaker as he is one that uses spoin and heightens the political rhetoric...just as Pelosi did.
> 
> I expect our leaders to reprmimand their party for the spin and rhetoric....not add to it.
> 
> So we had pelosi do it, now she is gone...now boehner does it...and now the president does it.
> 
> And how is that doing for us?
Click to expand...


I don't think that the Pres. and Boehner feed the national debate of incited over-blown rhetoric. They merely take part in it.

It is the people who get airtime and great ratings on a daily basis that incite it. It is conspiracy theories based on flimsy bullshit that incited it. It is the spreading of false propoganda, that incites it. It is message boards and blogs where people can spread as much hatred and disinformation as suits them, and other retards can take it and believe it as gospel as it suits them, and tell all their brothers and cousins. 

Most "men on the street" have never heard of John Boehner, and most men on the street don't see Obama but RARELY, as opposed to the 24/7 media and internets of spin and propoganda.


----------



## Sallow

Full-Auto said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?  We can start with Bidens recent comments. Did you really need a link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And..it's heresay.
> 
> From an "Unnamed source".
> 
> So if you are going to put that up as rock solid evidence.
> 
> Then never question unnamed sources again.
> 
> K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep all heresay perpetrated by left wing media.  Lets go from terrorist to racist.  OH MY!!!
> 
> cute straw front if nothing else.
Click to expand...



Politico is "left wing media"? 

In any case..are you now saying it's reliable?

I generally question second party stories. I don't care where it comes from.


----------



## Shogun

Jarhead said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm....so you are comparing Americans speaking out peacefully to deliberate and calculated attacks.
> 
> Wow.......talk about wanting an environment where it is wrong for Americans to speak out.
> 
> You are pathetic NYCarbineer....and desperate.
> 
> You must feel insecure about your position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "foreign and domestic", bitch.
> 
> Your kind have been waving around the hint of violence since 2008.  Bring on your revolution, dude, and you'll discover what Randy Weaver learned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are one paranoid individual.
> 
> It must be tough being you.
> 
> lol.....Americans speaking out peacefully is hinting violence...
> 
> I mean...wow.......you must lie awake at night worried  about what tomorrow will bring.
Click to expand...


Go tell it to the ghosts of Randy Weaver's family.



Your kind are no more peaceful than the half-veiled threat inherent in your tea party imagery.  Just remember, when you don't get your way in '12 than no amount of crying over gun control will validate the product of your trigger finger.


----------



## WillowTree

Shogun said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> "foreign and domestic", bitch.
> 
> Your kind have been waving around the hint of violence since 2008.  Bring on your revolution, dude, and you'll discover what Randy Weaver learned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are one paranoid individual.
> 
> It must be tough being you.
> 
> lol.....Americans speaking out peacefully is hinting violence...
> 
> I mean...wow.......you must lie awake at night worried  about what tomorrow will bring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go tell it to the ghosts of Randy Weaver's family.
> 
> 
> 
> Your kind are no more peaceful than the half-veiled threat inherent in your tea party imagery.  Just remember, when you don't get your way in '12 than no amount of crying over gun control will validate the product of your trigger finger.
Click to expand...


Idiot reborn


----------



## Dr.House

Maybe you can get all the D Senators to stand on the Capitol steps and shout "Tea Party Terrorists" in unison... 

That would make a good ad...

Come on, get cracking on this - it's a fucking gold mine...


----------



## Shogun

WillowTree said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are one paranoid individual.
> 
> It must be tough being you.
> 
> lol.....Americans speaking out peacefully is hinting violence...
> 
> I mean...wow.......you must lie awake at night worried  about what tomorrow will bring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell it to the ghosts of Randy Weaver's family.
> 
> 
> 
> Your kind are no more peaceful than the half-veiled threat inherent in your tea party imagery.  Just remember, when you don't get your way in '12 than no amount of crying over gun control will validate the product of your trigger finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot reborn
Click to expand...


What did you say, David Koresh?


----------



## G.T.

Dr.House said:


> Maybe you can get all the D Senators to stand on the Capitol steps and shout "Tea Party Terrorists" in unison...
> 
> That would make a good ad...
> 
> Come on, get cracking on this - it's a fucking gold mine...



It's a horrible idea, but the sarcasm could of course be reciprocated circa 2006-2007ish and the R Senators could have all stood on the Capital steps and shouted "The Democrats are FOR the terrorists!"



equally as rediculous.


----------



## Jarhead

G.T. said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that 1 of you is talking by Politicians, and one is talking by the public in General.
> 
> But everyone was chastized, and both sides do it, and it's our Country's fucking problem. So, despite him being guilty himself of it, I have no problem when the President expresses his discontent with the rhetoric going on. Politicians are two faced scrubs, but when they say something correct I'm not gunna be on some high horse shit like "yea but he's a leader and shouldn't care if people talk shit about him."
> 
> I don't buy into that. If someone talks shit, I'm calling them on it if I see them. That's in any walk in life.
> 
> And much like it wasn't Obama who said "terrorist," it wasn't the tea guy specifically who said Socialist, etc. and so they're both just circle jerking. But the funneh part is, I'd put my next paycheck, if I had to bet, that Mr. Tea sir called Obama all kinds of stuff over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I openly ON HERE and elsewhere expressed disatisfaction with Boehner as speaker as he is one that uses spoin and heightens the political rhetoric...just as Pelosi did.
> 
> I expect our leaders to reprmimand their party for the spin and rhetoric....not add to it.
> 
> So we had pelosi do it, now she is gone...now boehner does it...and now the president does it.
> 
> And how is that doing for us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that the Pres. and Boehner feed the national debate of incited over-blown rhetoric. They merely take part in it.
> 
> It is the people who get airtime and great ratings on a daily basis that incite it. It is conspiracy theories based on flimsy bullshit that incited it. It is the spreading of false propoganda, that incites it. It is message boards and blogs where people can spread as much hatred and disinformation as suits them, and other retards can take it and believe it as gospel as it suits them, and tell all their brothers and cousins.
> 
> Most "men on the street" have never heard of John Boehner, and most men on the street don't see Obama but RARELY, as opposed to the 24/7 media and internets of spin and propoganda.
Click to expand...


Ah....yes....

But....imagine if our leaders...Boehner and Obama....spoke out together and pretty much told the public something like this.....TOGETHER.....

"We respect the media and their role to keep the public informed...but it seems they are focused on spin and rhetoric. The right and the left sides of the aisle do not see eye to eye on the direction of the country, but netiher side believes the motivation and the intent of the opposition is "destruction of America".....We do not agree with the rhetoric and we will not particiapte in it...and the first thing we will both do as our party leaders is let our respectives parties know that we will publicly speak out against them if they use spin and rehtoric to make their poiint."

Now...THAT is a pipe dream perhpas....but THAT is leadership in action.


----------



## Ernie S.

Truthseeker420 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, see, the left are already outed for this kind of bullshit. Either prove that guy is an actual TEA Partier or you are dismissed as an idiot.
> 
> Don't like it? Blame the HuffPuff for recruiting idiots to attend TEA Party rallies with 'provocative signs', photograph themselves and spread them around the net. Dishonesty breeds suspicion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think i need to prove anything , the words and actions of the tea party LEADERS are well documented.
Click to expand...


Then you won't have any trouble supplying links.


----------



## Jarhead

G.T. said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can get all the D Senators to stand on the Capitol steps and shout "Tea Party Terrorists" in unison...
> 
> That would make a good ad...
> 
> Come on, get cracking on this - it's a fucking gold mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a horrible idea, but the sarcasm could of course be reciprocated circa 2006-2007ish and the R Senators could have all stood on the Capital steps and shouted "The Democrats are FOR the terrorists!"
> 
> 
> 
> equally as rediculous.
Click to expand...


lol...so true...

And "the democrats want us to lose the war"....that would have made for a great ad too.
Although the democrats already put out the ad...

"the GOP want to toss your grandma over a cliff"......

Now THAT was not helpful.


----------



## mudwhistle

NYcarbineer said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if a Muslim group launched a cyber attack on the US designed to cripple us financially,
> 
> none of rightwingers would call it terrorism??
> 
> lolol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is exactly why the tea partiers' desire, and the tea party legislators' actions - to cripple the US financially by preventing an increase in the debt ceiling -
> 
> was terrorism.  By your own measure.
Click to expand...


Preventing the government from overspending is terrorism?

Stopping them from increasing the debt-ceiling is the same thing as taking the credit card away from your daughter.


----------



## Full-Auto

Sallow said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And..it's heresay.
> 
> From an "Unnamed source".
> 
> So if you are going to put that up as rock solid evidence.
> 
> Then never question unnamed sources again.
> 
> K?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep all heresay perpetrated by left wing media.  Lets go from terrorist to racist.  OH MY!!!
> 
> cute straw front if nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Politico is "left wing media"?
> 
> In any case..are you now saying it's reliable?
> 
> I generally question second party stories. I don't care where it comes from.
Click to expand...


I like fishing, but this is a message board. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Jarhead

mudwhistle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is exactly why the tea partiers' desire, and the tea party legislators' actions - to cripple the US financially by preventing an increase in the debt ceiling -
> 
> was terrorism.  By your own measure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Preventing the government from overspending is terrorism?
> 
> Stopping them from increasing the debt-ceiling is the same thing as taking the credit card away from your daughter.
Click to expand...


No....read what he wrote....

Insisting on a compromise...which is what the tea party did....THAT is terrorism.

Pretty pathetic in a republic democracy ....no?


----------



## Ernie S.

editec said:


> Now, in fairness, since Ive been called a socialist who wasnt born in this country, who is destroying America and taking away its freedoms because I passed a [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]health [COLOR=blue !important]care [COLOR=blue !important]bill​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/COLOR], Im all for lowering the rhetoric," Obama said.
> 
> 
> Read more: Obama Conversation With Tea Partier Gets Heated - FoxNews.com[/COLOR]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rhodes "confronts" the President of the United States, gets blown off by Obama, and that makes this POTUS bad, why?
> 
> Who the hell is Rhodes to _confront_ this or any POTUS demanding an explanation for what somebody else might or might not have said?
> 
> [/COLOR]​
Click to expand...

 The commie son of a bitch works for us! He damned sure owes us explainations. In stead of getting all arrogant at citizens and apologizing to foreign dictators, he shouls try the oposite for once.


----------



## oreo

Lovebears65 said:


> Obama Conversation With Tea Partier Gets Heated - FoxNews.com





Yeah--this woman sure looked like a "terrorist" to me---  I am glad they confronted Obama on this.  You know it was just a few months ago that the media in this country was trying to blame the tea party movement for some nutcase shooting Gabby Giffords.  Come to find out later this guy was a crazy left winger--not from the right.

Then we had Obama come out and give a speech--on the hateful rhetoric--not to do it anymore--and the VP of the United States refers to average--law abiding--tax paying citizens as terrorists--simply because they want this government borrowing and spending under control.

And then Obama starts "whining"--yesterday--"well look at the names people call me."  What a thumb sucker President--no wonder people refer to him as the "man-child."--


----------



## Ernie S.

Ravi said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to indicate anywhere that Biden called anyone a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden agreed:
> 
> Biden, driven by his Democratic allies misgivings about the debt-limit deal, responded: They have acted like terrorists, according to several sources in the room.
> 
> Bidens office refused to comment to Politico about what was said, citing that the meeting took place in a closed-door session.
> 
> Joe Biden Calls Republicans Terrorists in Debt Meeting | TheBlaze.com
> 
> And then as his Spokespeople TRY to Deny it, they say that several other Congresspeople WERE calling them Terrorists...
> 
> Biden says he didn't call Tea Party terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll believe Biden over you and unnamed sources any day of the week.
Click to expand...


There's your problem, right there.


----------



## Shogun

Jarhead said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is exactly why the tea partiers' desire, and the tea party legislators' actions - to cripple the US financially by preventing an increase in the debt ceiling -
> 
> was terrorism.  By your own measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preventing the government from overspending is terrorism?
> 
> Stopping them from increasing the debt-ceiling is the same thing as taking the credit card away from your daughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....read what he wrote....
> 
> Insisting on a compromise...*which is what the tea party did.*...THAT is terrorism.
> 
> Pretty pathetic in a republic democracy ....no?
Click to expand...




the terrorist party didn't insist on a compromise at all.  They wanted to take their ball and go home if they didn't get their way.  You may want to spin it otherwise, but the rest of us remember how bent out of shape those freshman congressmen were at the idea of a compromise away from terrorist party lines.


tea party and compromise.. 


that is just too funny.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still no links.
> 
> Impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would accuse you of playing dumb but I don't think it's an act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No links.
> 
> But an insult.
> 
> Your interwebz skillz are amazing.
Click to expand...


If your purpose is to make me go through the trouble of showing you what you already know, try holding your breath till I do it. That would kill a few more brain cells.


----------



## mudwhistle

Shogun said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preventing the government from overspending is terrorism?
> 
> Stopping them from increasing the debt-ceiling is the same thing as taking the credit card away from your daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No....read what he wrote....
> 
> Insisting on a compromise...*which is what the tea party did.*...THAT is terrorism.
> 
> Pretty pathetic in a republic democracy ....no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the terrorist party didn't insist on a compromise at all.  They wanted to take their ball and go home if they didn't get their way.  You may want to spin it otherwise, but the rest of us remember how bent out of shape those freshman congressmen were at the idea of a compromise away from terrorist party lines.
> 
> 
> tea party and compromise..
> 
> 
> that is just too funny.
Click to expand...


Compromise to Obama is 'give me more money and STFU while I'm spending it'. 
'We need tax increases' 

What is different from what the Dems always do? Tax and spend. That's it. 

Speaking of pouting. 

I remember when Obama threw down his papers and stormed out of the meeting with Cantor and Boehner. "YOU WOULDN'T TREAT REAGAN LIKE THIS!!!!!!"


----------



## Jarhead

Shogun said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preventing the government from overspending is terrorism?
> 
> Stopping them from increasing the debt-ceiling is the same thing as taking the credit card away from your daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No....read what he wrote....
> 
> Insisting on a compromise...*which is what the tea party did.*...THAT is terrorism.
> 
> Pretty pathetic in a republic democracy ....no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the terrorist party didn't insist on a compromise at all.  They wanted to take their ball and go home if they didn't get their way.  You may want to spin it otherwise, but the rest of us remember how bent out of shape those freshman congressmen were at the idea of a compromise away from terrorist party lines.
> 
> 
> tea party and compromise..
> 
> 
> that is just too funny.
Click to expand...


Really?

SO the final deal was 4 trillion cut in spending, no increase in taxes, no increase in the debt ceiling and a balanced budget?

Afterall, that was what the tea partty wanted.

So I guess that must have been the deal as the tea party refused to compromise...

But....but...but....that WASNT the deal.

So the tea party MUST have comrpmised.

Asshole...you dont even see how silly the shit the left makes you regurgitate makes you look.

Pathetic.


----------



## Jarhead

mudwhistle said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> No....read what he wrote....
> 
> Insisting on a compromise...*which is what the tea party did.*...THAT is terrorism.
> 
> Pretty pathetic in a republic democracy ....no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the terrorist party didn't insist on a compromise at all.  They wanted to take their ball and go home if they didn't get their way.  You may want to spin it otherwise, but the rest of us remember how bent out of shape those freshman congressmen were at the idea of a compromise away from terrorist party lines.
> 
> 
> tea party and compromise..
> 
> 
> that is just too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compromise to Obama is 'give me more money and STFU while I'm spending it'.
> 'We need tax increases'
> 
> What is different from what the Dems always do? Tax and spend. That's it.
> 
> Speaking of pouting.
> 
> I remember when Obama threw down his papers and stormed out of the meeting with Cantor and Boehner. "YOU WOULDN'T TREAT REAGAN LIKE THIS!!!!!!"
Click to expand...


some people on the left are selfish...
They got used to partisan NON comprmised legislation when the left controlled both houses.

Now...if somebody can force a genuine debate...THEY ARE TERRORISTS!!!!!!!


----------



## G.T.

I believe in Aliens, 110% in other news.


----------



## Sallow

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would accuse you of playing dumb but I don't think it's an act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No links.
> 
> But an insult.
> 
> Your interwebz skillz are amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your purpose is to make me go through the trouble of showing you what you already know, try holding your breath till I do it. That would kill a few more brain cells.
Click to expand...


Yeah. I already know you ain't going to find shit.

And you know it too.


----------



## Sallow

mudwhistle said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> No....read what he wrote....
> 
> Insisting on a compromise...*which is what the tea party did.*...THAT is terrorism.
> 
> Pretty pathetic in a republic democracy ....no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the terrorist party didn't insist on a compromise at all.  They wanted to take their ball and go home if they didn't get their way.  You may want to spin it otherwise, but the rest of us remember how bent out of shape those freshman congressmen were at the idea of a compromise away from terrorist party lines.
> 
> 
> tea party and compromise..
> 
> 
> that is just too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compromise to Obama is 'give me more money and STFU while I'm spending it'.
> 'We need tax increases'
> 
> What is different from what the Dems always do? Tax and spend. That's it.
> 
> Speaking of pouting.
> 
> *I remember when Obama threw down his papers and stormed out of the meeting with Cantor and Boehner. "YOU WOULDN'T TREAT REAGAN LIKE THIS!!!*!!!"
Click to expand...


You were there?


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

Shogun said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preventing the government from overspending is terrorism?
> 
> Stopping them from increasing the debt-ceiling is the same thing as taking the credit card away from your daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No....read what he wrote....
> 
> Insisting on a compromise...*which is what the tea party did.*...THAT is terrorism.
> 
> Pretty pathetic in a republic democracy ....no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the terrorist party didn't insist on a compromise at all.  They wanted to take their ball and go home if they didn't get their way.  You may want to spin it otherwise, but the rest of us remember how bent out of shape those freshman congressmen were at the idea of a compromise away from terrorist party lines.
> 
> 
> tea party and compromise..
> 
> 
> that is just too funny.
Click to expand...


EXACTLY what I've been saying.  I'm a very active member of the Tea Party and I wanted NO PART of the compromise.  What I wanted was absolutely NO raise to the debt ceiling, no increase in taxes, and the federal government to start living within its 2 TRILLION dollar a year budget.  Wow, if we had to do away with about 100,000 Washington beaurocrats, I would NOT have weeped one tear!

I've made sure that my two senators and congressmen were completely aware of my preferences.  Luckily, I have representatives that do get it.  Washington will not start living within their means until you absolutely, positively make them.  

Now I realize that Barry and you leftists would love to raise taxes.  Course, raising taxes has nothing to do with paying off the national debt.  It has to do with spending.  You take in more, you spend more.  That's the whole bottom line as to why you want to raise taxes.  If you raised taxes and paid off the national debt, I'd be right there with you.  But that's not what you want, is it?

Any person with any common sense could go into Washington and start shutting down these federal beaurocracies and we could save billions of dollars.  But the reason you want to raise taxes is to increase the dependency.  It's the same reason you want the "Dream Act" and "immigration reform."  It's not to help the country or even the immigrants.  It's a way of protecting jobs for beaurocrats.

This tea party terrorist will do everything I can.  Take a clue from Nancy Reagan:  Just say "NO"


----------



## Sallow

oreo said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Conversation With Tea Partier Gets Heated - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah--this woman sure looked like a "terrorist" to me---  I am glad they confronted Obama on this.  *You know it was just a few months ago that the media in this country was trying to blame the tea party movement for some nutcase shooting Gabby Giffords*.  Come to find out later this guy was a crazy left winger--not from the right.
> 
> Then we had Obama come out and give a speech--on the hateful rhetoric--not to do it anymore--and the VP of the United States refers to average--law abiding--tax paying citizens as terrorists--simply because they want this government borrowing and spending under control.
> 
> And then Obama starts "whining"--yesterday--"well look at the names people call me."  What a thumb sucker President--no wonder people refer to him as the "man-child."--
Click to expand...


Actually..that was Giffords herself..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tTDiZZYCAs]Gabrielle Giffords warns Sarah Palin there will be consequences. - YouTube[/ame]

And the guy was a right wing nutcase. Prompted by other right wing nutcases.

You know, like Dr. Tiller? When O'Reilly prompted that right wing nutcase to shoot the guy in a church?


----------



## JMadison

Truthseeker420 said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your title should be " Hypocrite Teabager cries about Biden's comment and then calls Obama a Socialist".
> 
> 
> 
> he is calling it like it is. Obama is a socialist. He wanted the healthcare law  that is being a socialist . He wants to distribute the wealth also being a socialist.   So far I have not seen one Tea partier doing anything  being a terriost!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to aurgue what socialism is or isn't but one could make just as strong an aurgument the  tea party members are terrorists.
Click to expand...


Then why don't you make it?


----------



## Sallow

mudwhistle said:


> *Compromise to Obama is 'give me more money and STFU while I'm spending it'.
> 'We need tax increases' *



Well no. But thanks for playing.

The money is going for things that Conservatives ran up on the charge card.

Like you know..2 wars? Department of Homeland Security? Medicare Part D?

That stuff.

And what "Tax increases"? President Obama cut taxes.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No links.
> 
> But an insult.
> 
> Your interwebz skillz are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your purpose is to make me go through the trouble of showing you what you already know, try holding your breath till I do it. That would kill a few more brain cells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I already know you ain't going to find shit.
> 
> And you know it too.
Click to expand...


I do know you're pretty pathetic. 

Try going to Bing, use the personal insult I listed and just type in the person's name. 

Example: Stupid George W. Bush

Up will come the latest references that are listed. Blogger sites, official statements, stories about the word used to descibe Bush. 

Try it for all of them and see how many hits you get.

Next type in Sarah Palin and ****. 

Bet you get "shit" then.


----------



## Sallow

Jarhead said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush was referred to as:
> 
> A war mongerer
> A racist (Katrina situation)
> A liar (cherry picked intel)
> A murderer (4000 Americans killed in Iraq)
> 
> Anyone have any link to where he ever said a word about the names he was being called?
> 
> Bush had questionable policies....there will always be a debate as to whether he was a good policy maker.
> 
> But as a leader? He was a leader.
> 
> Obama has questrionable policies.....the will always be a debate as to whether he was a good policy maker.
> 
> But as a leader. He is by no means a leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which democratic politician was calling Bush those names?
> 
> I got one that defended him.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX1lBOxoJeU]Rangel Responds to Chavez - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Remember when President Obama was talking about who was going pay for the clean up after the BP oil spill? Boehner wanted to charge tax payers? Well this guy went a little further..
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ILOEyGlutM]Rep. Barton Apologizes For BP "Shakedown" - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> That's a Republican who Defended a slimly oil company..and he basically called the President of the United States a criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...surely you joke.
> 
> I mean...are you really going to keep this post up shoiwng how you were completely removed from the debates during the Bush administrration?
> 
> How sad.
Click to expand...


Um..no.

I put it up to show what I am talking about.

Democratic Politicians seldom get personal.

Republican Politicians do it all the time.


----------



## JMadison

Truthseeker420 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, see, the left are already outed for this kind of bullshit. Either prove that guy is an actual TEA Partier or you are dismissed as an idiot.
> 
> Don't like it? Blame the HuffPuff for recruiting idiots to attend TEA Party rallies with 'provocative signs', photograph themselves and spread them around the net. Dishonesty breeds suspicion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think i need to prove anything , the words and actions of the tea party LEADERS are well documented.
Click to expand...


So where are the documents?


----------



## Sallow

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your purpose is to make me go through the trouble of showing you what you already know, try holding your breath till I do it. That would kill a few more brain cells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I already know you ain't going to find shit.
> 
> And you know it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do know you're pretty pathetic.
> 
> Try going to Bing, use the personal insult I listed and just type in the person's name.
> 
> Example: Stupid George W. Bush
> 
> Up will come the latest references that are listed. Blogger sites, official statements, stories about the word used to descibe Bush.
> 
> Try it for all of them and see how many hits you get.
> 
> Next type in Sarah Palin and ****.
> 
> Bet you get "shit" then.
Click to expand...


It's easy enough chief.

Post the links.


----------



## mudwhistle

Truthseeker420 said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your title should be " Hypocrite Teabager cries about Biden's comment and then calls Obama a Socialist".
> 
> 
> 
> he is calling it like it is. Obama is a socialist. He wanted the healthcare law  that is being a socialist . He wants to distribute the wealth also being a socialist.   So far I have not seen one Tea partier doing anything  being a terriost!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to aurgue what socialism is or isn't but one could make just as strong an aurgument the  tea party members are terrorists.
Click to expand...


Okay. Do it. 

Please provide links. 

This should be hilarious.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I already know you ain't going to find shit.
> 
> And you know it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know you're pretty pathetic.
> 
> Try going to Bing, use the personal insult I listed and just type in the person's name.
> 
> Example: Stupid George W. Bush
> 
> Up will come the latest references that are listed. Blogger sites, official statements, stories about the word used to descibe Bush.
> 
> Try it for all of them and see how many hits you get.
> 
> Next type in Sarah Palin and ****.
> 
> Bet you get "shit" then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easy enough chief.
> 
> Post the links.
Click to expand...


I just showed you how to find the links. 

I'm not gonna do your work for you. 

Do it or STFU.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthseeker420 said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your title should be " Hypocrite Teabager cries about Biden's comment and then calls Obama a Socialist".
> 
> 
> 
> he is calling it like it is. Obama is a socialist. He wanted the healthcare law  that is being a socialist . He wants to distribute the wealth also being a socialist.   So far I have not seen one Tea partier doing anything  being a terriost!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to aurgue what socialism is or isn't but one could make just as strong an aurgument the  tea party members are terrorists.
Click to expand...


Using your logic obama and the democrats are also terrorist, terrorizing the nation with lies that if they don't get their agenda passed bad things will happen like the stimulus bill, they got it passed yet bad things still happened.


----------



## NYcarbineer

mudwhistle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is exactly why the tea partiers' desire, and the tea party legislators' actions - to cripple the US financially by preventing an increase in the debt ceiling -
> 
> was terrorism.  By your own measure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Preventing the government from overspending is terrorism?
> 
> Stopping them from increasing the debt-ceiling is the same thing as taking the credit card away from your daughter.
Click to expand...


The Tea Party caucus wanted to stop paying 40% of the country's bills as of 2 weeks ago.

And you did as well?

Let me hear you make the case that abruptly failing to pay for 40% of the country's bills would not have caused an economic calamity in this country.

If you can make a credible case, then you win, 

it was then not terrorism.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do know you're pretty pathetic.
> 
> Try going to Bing, use the personal insult I listed and just type in the person's name.
> 
> Example: Stupid George W. Bush
> 
> Up will come the latest references that are listed. Blogger sites, official statements, stories about the word used to descibe Bush.
> 
> Try it for all of them and see how many hits you get.
> 
> Next type in Sarah Palin and ****.
> 
> Bet you get "shit" then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy enough chief.
> 
> Post the links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just showed you how to find the links.
> 
> I'm not gonna do your work for you.
> 
> Do it or STFU.
Click to expand...


Google

Google

http://www.bing.com/search?q=stupid+george+bush&go=&qs=n&sk=&sc=4-18&form=QBLH

http://www.bing.com/search?q=sarah+palin+****&go=&qs=n&sk=&sc=8-16&form=QBLH


----------



## Ernie S.

Sallow said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Conversation With Tea Partier Gets Heated - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah--this woman sure looked like a "terrorist" to me---  I am glad they confronted Obama on this.  *You know it was just a few months ago that the media in this country was trying to blame the tea party movement for some nutcase shooting Gabby Giffords*.  Come to find out later this guy was a crazy left winger--not from the right.
> 
> Then we had Obama come out and give a speech--on the hateful rhetoric--not to do it anymore--and the VP of the United States refers to average--law abiding--tax paying citizens as terrorists--simply because they want this government borrowing and spending under control.
> 
> And then Obama starts "whining"--yesterday--"well look at the names people call me."  What a thumb sucker President--no wonder people refer to him as the "man-child."--
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually..that was Giffords herself..
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tTDiZZYCAs]Gabrielle Giffords warns Sarah Palin there will be consequences. - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> *And the guy was a right wing nutcase. Prompted by other right wing nutcases.*
> 
> You know, like Dr. Tiller? When O'Reilly prompted that right wing nutcase to shoot the guy in a church?
Click to expand...


You have some evidence to support that, I'm sure. Would you mind sharing it with us right wing terrorists?


----------



## Jarhead

NYcarbineer said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is exactly why the tea partiers' desire, and the tea party legislators' actions - to cripple the US financially by preventing an increase in the debt ceiling -
> 
> was terrorism.  By your own measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preventing the government from overspending is terrorism?
> 
> Stopping them from increasing the debt-ceiling is the same thing as taking the credit card away from your daughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Tea Party caucus wanted to stop paying 40% of the country's bills as of 2 weeks ago.
> 
> And you did as well?
> 
> Let me hear you make the case that abruptly failing to pay for 40% of the country's bills would not have caused an economic calamity in this country.
> 
> If you can make a credible case, then you win,
> 
> it was then not terrorism.
Click to expand...


First of all.....

Based on that logic, many on the left wanted to stop paying SS and our military as they also asked for all or nothing holding up a compromise.

Second of all....

The tea party wanted all...the debate ensued...it was brught to their attention the issue of NOT raising the debt ceiling....they listened...they debated...and they comrpomised.

Sort of the same thing as many on the left.

What is it that you see as an act of terrorism?


----------



## Sallow

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do know you're pretty pathetic.
> 
> Try going to Bing, use the personal insult I listed and just type in the person's name.
> 
> Example: Stupid George W. Bush
> 
> Up will come the latest references that are listed. Blogger sites, official statements, stories about the word used to descibe Bush.
> 
> Try it for all of them and see how many hits you get.
> 
> Next type in Sarah Palin and ****.
> 
> Bet you get "shit" then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy enough chief.
> 
> Post the links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just showed you how to find the links.
> 
> I'm not gonna do your work for you.
> 
> Do it or STFU.
Click to expand...


On one hand you are asking for links..on another you are asking for people to find links.

Hilarious.


----------



## Sallow

bigrebnc1775 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy enough chief.
> 
> Post the links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just showed you how to find the links.
> 
> I'm not gonna do your work for you.
> 
> Do it or STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google
> 
> Google
> 
> stupid george bush - Bing
> 
> sarah palin **** - Bing
Click to expand...


Not one Democratic politician in any link.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## Sallow

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah--this woman sure looked like a "terrorist" to me---  I am glad they confronted Obama on this.  *You know it was just a few months ago that the media in this country was trying to blame the tea party movement for some nutcase shooting Gabby Giffords*.  Come to find out later this guy was a crazy left winger--not from the right.
> 
> Then we had Obama come out and give a speech--on the hateful rhetoric--not to do it anymore--and the VP of the United States refers to average--law abiding--tax paying citizens as terrorists--simply because they want this government borrowing and spending under control.
> 
> And then Obama starts "whining"--yesterday--"well look at the names people call me."  What a thumb sucker President--no wonder people refer to him as the "man-child."--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually..that was Giffords herself..
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tTDiZZYCAs]Gabrielle Giffords warns Sarah Palin there will be consequences. - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> *And the guy was a right wing nutcase. Prompted by other right wing nutcases.*
> 
> You know, like Dr. Tiller? When O'Reilly prompted that right wing nutcase to shoot the guy in a church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have some evidence to support that, I'm sure. Would you mind sharing it with us right wing terrorists?
Click to expand...


Only if you promise not to bust a cap in my noggin.

I like what little brains I got.


----------



## rdean

Lovebears65 said:


> Obama Conversation With Tea Partier Gets Heated - FoxNews.com



You left out this part:

"Now, in fairness, since I've been called a socialist who wasn't born in this country, who is destroying America and taking away its freedoms because I passed a health care bill, I'm all for lowering the rhetoric," he said.

Obama takes heat from Tea Partiers at Iowa town hall - Political Hotsheet - CBS News

Wow, these right wingers.  They talk a good game, but they are pussies.

Besides, isn't holding people "hostage" exactly what terrorists do?


----------



## mudwhistle

NYcarbineer said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is exactly why the tea partiers' desire, and the tea party legislators' actions - to cripple the US financially by preventing an increase in the debt ceiling -
> 
> was terrorism.  By your own measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preventing the government from overspending is terrorism?
> 
> Stopping them from increasing the debt-ceiling is the same thing as taking the credit card away from your daughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Tea Party caucus wanted to stop paying 40% of the country's bills as of 2 weeks ago.
> 
> And you did as well?
> 
> Let me hear you make the case that abruptly failing to pay for 40% of the country's bills would not have caused an economic calamity in this country.
> 
> If you can make a credible case, then you win,
> 
> it was then not terrorism.
Click to expand...


The rationale was that we would default. 

Our interest on outstanding loans is $20 bil, give or take a few bil. The government takes in close to $200 bil/mo. If he pays Social Security, Medicare, Defense, he would still have $50 bil to pay for everything else. He needs to cut spending somewhere. He doesn't want to cut anything 

What he did do was threaten Social Security recipients with cutting off their checks. 

Who was terrorising who?


----------



## BDBoop

Sallow said:


> More tea party hijinks..
> 
> Hutaree - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> They ain't dangerous folks. It's just good fun.



Thanks for the information.


----------



## Jarhead

rdean said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Conversation With Tea Partier Gets Heated - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You left out this part:
> 
> "Now, in fairness, since I've been called a socialist who wasn't born in this country, who is destroying America and taking away its freedoms because I passed a health care bill, I'm all for lowering the rhetoric," he said.
> 
> Obama takes heat from Tea Partiers at Iowa town hall - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> 
> Wow, these right wingers.  They talk a good game, but they are pussies.
> 
> Besides, isn't holding people "hostage" exactly what terrorists do?
Click to expand...


please offer me an example of an elected government offical referring to Obama as a socialist who wasn't born in this country, who is destroying America and taking away its freedoms

Otherwise, we are comparing far right wingers to elected government officials.....not quite a fair comparison.


----------



## BDBoop

G.T. said:


> He's a man like anyone else. He's allowed to take issue with ridicule, especially if he's being expected to answer for his co-workers.
> 
> This is not an example of a constituant approaching Obama about something Obama said. He's expecting Obama to answer for someone else. The constituent needs to grow up, and Obama said the right thing. I don't care if he's the biggest celebrity on the planet, he should still & always as a man stick up for himself. There's nothing wrong with that.



No matter what Obama does, he's wrong so hopefully he'll take Eleanor Roosevelt's lead.



> Do what you feel in your heart to be right, for you'll be criticized anyway. You'll be damned if you do and damned if you don't.


----------



## bodecea

BoycottTheday said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious to see the same type of people who were calling anti-war folk terrorist sympathizers, traitors, and things of that nature whine when they get punched in the mouth.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow great debating technique, "same type" of people?
> 
> Sounds like a racist remark to me.
Click to expand...


Ok, you've got me curious....how is that Racist?    When did Article 15 mention someone's race?


----------



## BDBoop

G.T. said:


> Your problem is that you're shady on the facts.
> What was alleged is being denied, and there's no proof of it, and Obama is further denying it. So, you want him to apologize for something not only did HE personally not do, but that he claims WAS NEVER DONE IN THE FIRST PLACE, thus, in his opinion, lending credence to a lie?
> 
> The guy needs to grow the fuck up. When we see Biden or whoever else on camera or audio say something like that, then we have a public issue.
> 
> For now, it's heresay. When our Country is in a LOWLY state, *THAT'S the bullshit the dumb fuck says when given a chance to speak in-person to the PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES? He's an idiot.*



Oh, I know! I'd be like " .... do what now?" Seriously? Our country is in the straits it's in, you have the President's ear, and THAT'S what comes out of your mouth? What a hoser.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy enough chief.
> 
> Post the links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just showed you how to find the links.
> 
> I'm not gonna do your work for you.
> 
> Do it or STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On one hand you are asking for links..on another you are asking for people to find links.
> 
> Hilarious.
Click to expand...


I'm not the one trying to prove an ignorant statement. 

If you want to prove your idiotic statement 'The Left Never Resorts To Personal Attacks" then just do what I told you. If you're correct only unrelated BS will be listed. It'll take you a min or two. 

I think you're ether afraid of what you'll  find or you know what you'll find and are just trying to dodge the issue by making me do your work for you. 

I'm not stupid. 

What you are is debatable.


----------



## Oldstyle

BDBoop said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a man like anyone else. He's allowed to take issue with ridicule, especially if he's being expected to answer for his co-workers.
> 
> This is not an example of a constituant approaching Obama about something Obama said. He's expecting Obama to answer for someone else. The constituent needs to grow up, and Obama said the right thing. I don't care if he's the biggest celebrity on the planet, he should still & always as a man stick up for himself. There's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what Obama does, he's wrong so hopefully he'll take Eleanor Roosevelt's lead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do what you feel in your heart to be right, for you'll be criticized anyway. You'll be damned if you do and damned if you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


OK...all those of you who think Barack Obama is more worried about getting reelected than about doing what he feels in his heart is right...hold up your hands.

The reason that liberals are so upset with their guy, Barry...is that they've slowly come to the realization that Obama will do and say just about anything to get another four years.


----------



## BDBoop

rdean said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Conversation With Tea Partier Gets Heated - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You left out this part:
> 
> "Now, in fairness, since I've been called a socialist who wasn't born in this country, who is destroying America and taking away its freedoms because I passed a health care bill, I'm all for lowering the rhetoric," he said.
> 
> Obama takes heat from Tea Partiers at Iowa town hall - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> 
> Wow, these right wingers.  They talk a good game, but they are pussies.
> 
> Besides, isn't holding people "hostage" exactly what terrorists do?
Click to expand...


Or this part.



> I know it's not going to work, if you stand up, and I asked everybody to raise their hand... I didn't see you, I wasn't avoiding you,



The guy didn't even go through channels, he just started yelling like an ill-mannered child.


----------



## Sallow

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just showed you how to find the links.
> 
> I'm not gonna do your work for you.
> 
> Do it or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On one hand you are asking for links..on another you are asking for people to find links.
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one trying to prove an ignorant statement.
> 
> If you want to prove your idiotic statement *'The Left Never Resorts To Personal Attacks" *then just do what I told you. If you're correct only unrelated BS will be listed. It'll take you a min or two.
> 
> I think you're ether afraid of what you'll  find or you know what you'll find and are just trying to dogde the issue by making me do your work for you.
> 
> I'm not stupid.
> 
> What you are is debatable.
Click to expand...


English is not your first language I take it.

From post 97:



> Which democratic candidate has:
> 
> Questioned where their Republican opponents were born?
> Called their Republican opponents adherence to something other then the American Form of government?
> Questioned the loyalty of their Republican opponent to America?
> Questioned the religion of their Republican opponent?
> 
> This is all fair game to you guys.



Democratic politicians...dude.

Go for it.


----------



## bodecea

BoycottTheday said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow great debating technique, "same type" of people?
> 
> Sounds like a racist remark to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay..
> 
> Which race is the poster "racist" against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poster is an idiot, and you want to defend him? Be my guest.
> 
> "you people" are loosing what grip on reality you might have had.
Click to expand...


You said that poster made a racist remark....please explain the "racist" part of it.   Simple question...try not to dodge it.


----------



## rdean

Jarhead said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Conversation With Tea Partier Gets Heated - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You left out this part:
> 
> "Now, in fairness, since I've been called a socialist who wasn't born in this country, who is destroying America and taking away its freedoms because I passed a health care bill, I'm all for lowering the rhetoric," he said.
> 
> Obama takes heat from Tea Partiers at Iowa town hall - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> 
> Wow, these right wingers.  They talk a good game, but they are pussies.
> 
> Besides, isn't holding people "hostage" exactly what terrorists do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *please offer me an example of an elected government offical referring to Obama as a socialist who wasn't born in this country, who is destroying America and taking away its freedoms*
> Otherwise, we are comparing far right wingers to elected government officials.....not quite a fair comparison.
Click to expand...


That's a "joke", right?

You have Google.  USE IT!

Start with, "&#8230;HE WANTS TO ANNIHILATE US!"

Or here, try this one, "But the hard truth is that right now there are simply not enough conservatives in Congress to put a full-stop halt to Obama&#8217;s socialism &#8211; we can only slow him down."

Or look this up, "Rep. Todd Akin calls Obama a "flaming socialist" 

Or look this up, "Palin hits Obama for 'terrorist' connection"

Or Rick Perry or Santorum and "Obama is greatest threat to freedom".

And about "birthers in congress", do a search on, "Seventeen men and women who are either enabling the fringe movement or having trouble admitting Obama is president."

I don't call Republicans or right wingers "stupid".  I don't have to.  They do very well on their own.


----------



## Jarhead

BDBoop said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is that you're shady on the facts.
> What was alleged is being denied, and there's no proof of it, and Obama is further denying it. So, you want him to apologize for something not only did HE personally not do, but that he claims WAS NEVER DONE IN THE FIRST PLACE, thus, in his opinion, lending credence to a lie?
> 
> The guy needs to grow the fuck up. When we see Biden or whoever else on camera or audio say something like that, then we have a public issue.
> 
> For now, it's heresay. When our Country is in a LOWLY state, *THAT'S the bullshit the dumb fuck says when given a chance to speak in-person to the PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES? He's an idiot.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know! I'd be like " .... do what now?" Seriously? Our country is in the straits it's in, you have the President's ear, and THAT'S what comes out of your mouth? What a hoser.
Click to expand...


you see...your problem is ypou refuse to recognize that our elected reps have no respect for the people they serve.

For that man to ask the President this:

What do you plan to do to get our unemployment back to 5%?

He would get this answer

"I will do everything I can and I will not sleep well until I know that all who want to work, can work"


And that answer would have been useless

So, instead he asked a question that put the president in a position to answer without some generic crap.

And you criticize him for it.

I guess you like the "We will do what needs to be done" answers.

Speaks volumes of you.


----------



## Jarhead

rdean said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> You left out this part:
> 
> "Now, in fairness, since I've been called a socialist who wasn't born in this country, who is destroying America and taking away its freedoms because I passed a health care bill, I'm all for lowering the rhetoric," he said.
> 
> Obama takes heat from Tea Partiers at Iowa town hall - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> 
> Wow, these right wingers.  They talk a good game, but they are pussies.
> 
> Besides, isn't holding people "hostage" exactly what terrorists do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *please offer me an example of an elected government offical referring to Obama as a socialist who wasn't born in this country, who is destroying America and taking away its freedoms*
> Otherwise, we are comparing far right wingers to elected government officials.....not quite a fair comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a "joke", right?
> 
> You have Google.  USE IT!
> 
> Start with, "HE WANTS TO ANNIHILATE US!"
> 
> Or here, try this one, "But the hard truth is that right now there are simply not enough conservatives in Congress to put a full-stop halt to Obamas socialism  we can only slow him down."
> 
> Or look this up, "Rep. Todd Akin calls Obama a "flaming socialist"
> 
> Or look this up, "Palin hits Obama for 'terrorist' connection"
> 
> Or Rick Perry or Santorum and "Obama greatest threat to freedom".
> 
> I don't call Republicans or right wingers "stupid".  I don't have to.  They do very well on their own.
Click to expand...


In other words....none.

Thanks.


----------



## bodecea

G.T. said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> CAMPAGING on our dime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ala every other President
Click to expand...


No NO NO!   It's different when it's him!   Haven't you figured that out yet?


----------



## rdean

Jarhead said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> *please offer me an example of an elected government offical referring to Obama as a socialist who wasn't born in this country, who is destroying America and taking away its freedoms*
> Otherwise, we are comparing far right wingers to elected government officials.....not quite a fair comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a "joke", right?
> 
> You have Google.  USE IT!
> 
> Start with, "HE WANTS TO ANNIHILATE US!"
> 
> Or here, try this one, "But the hard truth is that right now there are simply not enough conservatives in Congress to put a full-stop halt to Obamas socialism  we can only slow him down."
> 
> Or look this up, "Rep. Todd Akin calls Obama a "flaming socialist"
> 
> Or look this up, "Palin hits Obama for 'terrorist' connection"
> 
> Or Rick Perry or Santorum and "Obama greatest threat to freedom".
> 
> I don't call Republicans or right wingers "stupid".  I don't have to.  They do very well on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words....none.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


So, "Rep. Todd Akin calls Obama a "flaming socialist" equals "none"?

Like I said, I don't call Republicans or right wingers.........


----------



## Dr.House

Great slogan guys - work it into 0bama 2012...


"Tea Party Terrorists"


Use 9/11 images too...  Why not, right?


----------



## Jarhead

rdean said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a "joke", right?
> 
> You have Google.  USE IT!
> 
> Start with, "HE WANTS TO ANNIHILATE US!"
> 
> Or here, try this one, "But the hard truth is that right now there are simply not enough conservatives in Congress to put a full-stop halt to Obamas socialism  we can only slow him down."
> 
> Or look this up, "Rep. Todd Akin calls Obama a "flaming socialist"
> 
> Or look this up, "Palin hits Obama for 'terrorist' connection"
> 
> Or Rick Perry or Santorum and "Obama greatest threat to freedom".
> 
> I don't call Republicans or right wingers "stupid".  I don't have to.  They do very well on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words....none.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, "Rep. Todd Akin calls Obama a "flaming socialist" equals "none"?
> 
> Like I said, I don't call Republicans or right wingers.........
Click to expand...


reqad my question you freaking idiot.
Calling the president socialist is not the issue....many do see him as a socialist and by no means should he take that as name calling...it refers to policy....you truly are an idiot.

I am referring to the attacks of what his interntions are...

Jeez.....im dealing with children here.


----------



## Sallow

Jarhead said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> *please offer me an example of an elected government offical referring to Obama as a socialist who wasn't born in this country, who is destroying America and taking away its freedoms*
> Otherwise, we are comparing far right wingers to elected government officials.....not quite a fair comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a "joke", right?
> 
> You have Google.  USE IT!
> 
> Start with, "HE WANTS TO ANNIHILATE US!"
> 
> Or here, try this one, "But the hard truth is that right now there are simply not enough conservatives in Congress to put a full-stop halt to Obamas socialism  we can only slow him down."
> 
> Or look this up, "Rep. Todd Akin calls Obama a "flaming socialist"
> 
> Or look this up, "Palin hits Obama for 'terrorist' connection"
> 
> Or Rick Perry or Santorum and "Obama greatest threat to freedom".
> 
> I don't call Republicans or right wingers "stupid".  I don't have to.  They do very well on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words....none.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


You're silly.


----------



## konradv

Lovebears65 said:


> Obama Conversation With Tea Partier Gets Heated - FoxNews.com



Wassamatta, you don't understand the concept of "figure of speech"?!?!


----------



## Sallow

Jarhead said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words....none.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, "Rep. Todd Akin calls Obama a "flaming socialist" equals "none"?
> 
> Like I said, I don't call Republicans or right wingers.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> reqad my question you freaking idiot.
> Calling the president socialist is not the issue....many do see him as a socialist and by no means should he take that as name calling...it refers to policy....you truly are an idiot.
> 
> I am referring to the attacks of what his interntions are...
> 
> Jeez.....im dealing with children here.
Click to expand...


So is calling people "Fascist", okay too?

Because I can point to policies I can directly map to fascism.

Like hiring private companies like Black Water.

That's the very essence of fascism.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> On one hand you are asking for links..on another you are asking for people to find links.
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one trying to prove an ignorant statement.
> 
> If you want to prove your idiotic statement *'The Left Never Resorts To Personal Attacks" *then just do what I told you. If you're correct only unrelated BS will be listed. It'll take you a min or two.
> 
> I think you're ether afraid of what you'll  find or you know what you'll find and are just trying to dogde the issue by making me do your work for you.
> 
> I'm not stupid.
> 
> What you are is debatable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English is not your first language I take it.
> 
> From post 97:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which democratic candidate has:
> 
> Questioned where their Republican opponents were born?
> Called their Republican opponents adherence to something other then the American Form of government?
> Questioned the loyalty of their Republican opponent to America?
> Questioned the religion of their Republican opponent?
> 
> This is all fair game to you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democratic politicians...dude.
> 
> Go for it.
Click to expand...


During the Bush years folks like Al Gore, Jimmy Carter, Bill & Hillary Clinton,  Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, Dick Durbin, (the list goes on an on) have said worse. 

I've got an idea. I wear a size 12E boot. Why don't you sit on it and I'll go look for your links.


----------



## Jarhead

Sallow said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, "Rep. Todd Akin calls Obama a "flaming socialist" equals "none"?
> 
> Like I said, I don't call Republicans or right wingers.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reqad my question you freaking idiot.
> Calling the president socialist is not the issue....many do see him as a socialist and by no means should he take that as name calling...it refers to policy....you truly are an idiot.
> 
> I am referring to the attacks of what his interntions are...
> 
> Jeez.....im dealing with children here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is calling people "Fascist", okay too?
> 
> Because I can point to policies I can directly map to fascism.
> 
> Like hiring private companies like Black Water.
> 
> That's the very essence of fascism.
Click to expand...


Ones interpretation of policy is a matter of opinion...and NO POLITICIAN should ever consider it name calling if defined by your policy.

However, questioning the MOTIVES of a pollitician as it pertains to the well being of the country...THAT is something I expect from far wingers and TV commentators...not from politicians.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sallow said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, "Rep. Todd Akin calls Obama a "flaming socialist" equals "none"?
> 
> Like I said, I don't call Republicans or right wingers.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reqad my question you freaking idiot.
> Calling the president socialist is not the issue....many do see him as a socialist and by no means should he take that as name calling...it refers to policy....you truly are an idiot.
> 
> I am referring to the attacks of what his interntions are...
> 
> Jeez.....im dealing with children here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is calling people "Fascist", okay too?
> 
> Because I can point to policies I can directly map to fascism.
> 
> Like hiring private companies like Black Water.
> 
> That's the very essence of fascism.
Click to expand...


Calling people what they are is ok if they act like a socialist then they are a socialist

If obama's policies look like Fascism then he's a Fascist

Didn't we have the government take control of a large portion of the private sector back in 2009 and 2010?
Definition of FASCISM



1

often capitalized: a political philosophy, movement, or regime (as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, "Rep. Todd Akin calls Obama a "flaming socialist" equals "none"?
> 
> Like I said, I don't call Republicans or right wingers.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reqad my question you freaking idiot.
> Calling the president socialist is not the issue....many do see him as a socialist and by no means should he take that as name calling...it refers to policy....you truly are an idiot.
> 
> I am referring to the attacks of what his interntions are...
> 
> Jeez.....im dealing with children here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is calling people "Fascist", okay too?
> 
> Because I can point to policies I can directly map to fascism.
> 
> Like hiring private companies like Black Water.
> 
> That's the very essence of fascism.
Click to expand...


Jesus. 

You are a serious retard. 

Black Water is a private security firm. 

I know one of the guys working for them. He used to be stationed with me at 5th Group. Their job is to protect dignitaries. They aren't Nazis.


----------



## hellofromwarsaw

"many do see him as a socialist'

Many are braindead, brainwashed mororons who don't know what a socialist is...

"Their job is to protect dignitaries."

and shoot unarmed Iraqis for fun, and charge us WAY too much. They're no capital nazis, like Cheney..


----------



## Claudette

How quickly some forget. 

Bush was called every name in the book from liar to Natzi to baby killer and no one on the left seemed to have a problem with that. 

Some Tea Party guy has a few words with the Prez and he's practically a criminal???

Don't think Barry likes direct confrontation or questions (unless they are scripted of course) with anyone. Hell. I'd like to have a few words with that guy myself. 


As for socialist.   If he's not a socialist then he's doing a darned good imitation of one.


----------



## konradv

Claudette said:


> How quickly some forget.
> 
> Bush was called every name in the book from liar to Natzi to baby killer and no one on the left seemed to have a problem with that.
> 
> Some Tea Party guy has a few words with the Prez and he's practically a criminal???
> 
> Don't think Barry likes direct confrontation or questions (unless they are scripted of course) with anyone. Hell. I'd like to have a few words with that guy myself.
> 
> 
> As for socialist.   If he's not a socialist then he's doing a darned good imitation of one.



Most people are.  How about those TPers that scream "don't touch my Medicare"?  After all, it pays regardless of your lifetime contribution and is therefore...  ...socialism!!!


----------



## Sallow

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one trying to prove an ignorant statement.
> 
> If you want to prove your idiotic statement *'The Left Never Resorts To Personal Attacks" *then just do what I told you. If you're correct only unrelated BS will be listed. It'll take you a min or two.
> 
> I think you're ether afraid of what you'll  find or you know what you'll find and are just trying to dogde the issue by making me do your work for you.
> 
> I'm not stupid.
> 
> What you are is debatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English is not your first language I take it.
> 
> From post 97:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which democratic candidate has:
> 
> Questioned where their Republican opponents were born?
> Called their Republican opponents adherence to something other then the American Form of government?
> Questioned the loyalty of their Republican opponent to America?
> Questioned the religion of their Republican opponent?
> 
> This is all fair game to you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democratic politicians...dude.
> 
> Go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> During the Bush years folks like Al Gore, Jimmy Carter, Bill & Hillary Clinton,  Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, Dick Durbin, (the list goes on an on) have said worse.
> 
> I've got an idea. I wear a size 12E boot. Why don't you sit on it and I'll go look for your links.
Click to expand...


No thanks. I don't sit on boots. 

Do me a favor though.

Stop being stupid. 



Oh gosh..I just realized that is impossible for you. Because you lack higher functions.

Like cognition.

Like being able to back any of the vomit you put up here up.

You're an idiot.


----------



## Sallow

Claudette said:


> How quickly some forget.
> 
> *Bush was called every name in the book from liar to Natzi to baby killer and no one on the left seemed to have a problem with that. *
> 
> Some Tea Party guy has a few words with the Prez and he's practically a criminal???
> 
> Don't think Barry likes direct confrontation or questions (unless they are scripted of course) with anyone. Hell. I'd like to have a few words with that guy myself.
> 
> 
> As for socialist.   If he's not a socialist then he's doing a darned good imitation of one.



Link to any Democratic Politican saying any of these things?


----------



## Sallow

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> reqad my question you freaking idiot.
> Calling the president socialist is not the issue....many do see him as a socialist and by no means should he take that as name calling...it refers to policy....you truly are an idiot.
> 
> I am referring to the attacks of what his interntions are...
> 
> Jeez.....im dealing with children here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is calling people "Fascist", okay too?
> 
> Because I can point to policies I can directly map to fascism.
> 
> Like hiring private companies like Black Water.
> 
> That's the very essence of fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus.
> 
> You are a serious retard.
> 
> Black Water is a private security firm.
> 
> I know one of the guys working for them. He used to be stationed with me at 5th Group. Their job is to protect dignitaries. They aren't Nazis.
Click to expand...


Fascism is a nexus of religion, government and corporations.

Corporatism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Get with the program..


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Truthseeker420 said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your title should be " Hypocrite Teabager cries about Biden's comment and then calls Obama a Socialist".
> 
> 
> 
> he is calling it like it is. Obama is a socialist. He wanted the healthcare law  that is being a socialist . He wants to distribute the wealth also being a socialist.   So far I have not seen one Tea partier doing anything  being a terriost!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to aurgue what socialism is or isn't but one could make just as strong an aurgument the  tea party members are terrorists.
Click to expand...


Oh, please do....  I caqn't wait to hear this.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> reqad my question you freaking idiot.
> Calling the president socialist is not the issue....many do see him as a socialist and by no means should he take that as name calling...it refers to policy....you truly are an idiot.
> 
> I am referring to the attacks of what his interntions are...
> 
> Jeez.....im dealing with children here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is calling people "Fascist", okay too?
> 
> Because I can point to policies I can directly map to fascism.
> 
> Like hiring private companies like Black Water.
> 
> That's the very essence of fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus.
> 
> You are a serious retard.
> 
> Black Water is a private security firm.
> 
> I know one of the guys working for them. He used to be stationed with me at 5th Group. Their job is to protect dignitaries. They aren't Nazis.
Click to expand...


That's why when he posts his retarded-ass shit, all I see is this:


> Sallow
> 
> This message is hidden because Sallow is on your ignore list.


----------



## Mustang

Obama talked to the guy?

Back when Bush 43 was president, people who weren't supporters would be removed and subsequently arrested just for wearing t-shirts critical of the war.  Hell, they didn't even get to say a word.

And Bush?  He wouldn't even meet with Cindy Sheehan when she was camped out on the road down in Texas.  Then Bush would just ride by her ensconced in his preidential limosine motorcade.

At least Obama has some personal moxie.


----------



## Claudette

konradv said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> How quickly some forget.
> 
> Bush was called every name in the book from liar to Natzi to baby killer and no one on the left seemed to have a problem with that.
> 
> Some Tea Party guy has a few words with the Prez and he's practically a criminal???
> 
> Don't think Barry likes direct confrontation or questions (unless they are scripted of course) with anyone. Hell. I'd like to have a few words with that guy myself.
> 
> 
> As for socialist.   If he's not a socialist then he's doing a darned good imitation of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people are.  How about those TPers that scream "don't touch my Medicare"?  After all, it pays regardless of your lifetime contribution and is therefore...  ...socialism!!!
Click to expand...



You may consider it socialism I consider it theft.

I'm sure you and  I can google loads of senior yelling those words. Are some of the Tea Partiers?? Most probably but I'm sure many of em aren't.


----------



## Sallow

Eric "the conservative messiah" Prince.



> Prince's company, Blackwater Worldwide, was involved in several international controversies during 2007, leading to his being asked to testify before the United States Congress. Seventeen Iraqi civilians were killed when a Blackwater private security detail (PSD) escorted a convoy of US State Department vehicles en route to a meeting in western Baghdad with United States Agency for International Development officials on September 16, 2007.[52] On September 22, 2007, Federal prosecutors announced an investigation into whether Blackwater employees illegally smuggled weapons into Iraq that were later possibly transferred to the Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK).[citation needed] This Kurdish nationalist group is designated a terrorist organization by the US, North Atlantic Treaty Organization and the European Union.[53][54][55]
> 
> Erik Prince - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Blackwater Chief Accused of Murder, Gun-Running - ABC News



> The head of Blackwater and his employees may have killed or ordered the killing of people suspected of cooperating with federal investigators probing their activities, according to an anonymous affidavit filed in federal court Monday.



And actually Prince is one of the reasons I feel the Bush administration was backing the PKK.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Mustang said:


> Obama talked to the guy?
> 
> Back when Bush 43 was president, people who weren't supporters would be removed and subsequently arrested just for wearing t-shirts critical of the war.  Hell, they didn't even get to say a word.
> 
> And Bush?  He wouldn't even meet with Cindy Sheehan when she was camped out on the road down in Texas.  Then Bush would just ride by her ensconced in his preidential limosine motorcade.
> 
> At least Obama has some personal moxie.



Bush had people arrested for wearing t-shirts?  And anyhoo... why would ANYBODY meet with a retarded whackaloon like Sheehan?

Palease.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Mustang said:


> Obama talked to the guy?
> 
> Back when Bush 43 was president, people who weren't supporters would be removed and subsequently arrested just for wearing t-shirts critical of the war.  Hell, they didn't even get to say a word.
> 
> And Bush?  He wouldn't even meet with Cindy Sheehan when she was camped out on the road down in Texas.  Then Bush would just ride by her ensconced in his preidential limosine motorcade.
> 
> At least Obama has some personal moxie.





> Back when Bush 43 was president, people who weren't supporters would be removed and subsequently arrested just for wearing t-shirts critical of the war.



I am sure you have a link.


----------



## Dr.House

Sallow said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> How quickly some forget.
> 
> *Bush was called every name in the book from liar to Natzi to baby killer and no one on the left seemed to have a problem with that. *
> 
> Some Tea Party guy has a few words with the Prez and he's practically a criminal???
> 
> Don't think Barry likes direct confrontation or questions (unless they are scripted of course) with anyone. Hell. I'd like to have a few words with that guy myself.
> 
> 
> As for socialist.   If he's not a socialist then he's doing a darned good imitation of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to any Democratic Politican saying any of these things?
Click to expand...


How about "get their heads blown off for the President's amusement"?

Would that fit?

You can pretend it was never said if it makes it easier for you to call other Americans terrorists, though...


----------



## bodecea

Warrior102 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's answer..........I've been called names like SOCIALIST...waaa waaa waa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby. He probably needs a tissue and a hot dog
Click to expand...


Your photobucket account must be a pedophile's dream......just sayin'


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sallow said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> How quickly some forget.
> 
> *Bush was called every name in the book from liar to Natzi to baby killer and no one on the left seemed to have a problem with that. *
> 
> Some Tea Party guy has a few words with the Prez and he's practically a criminal???
> 
> Don't think Barry likes direct confrontation or questions (unless they are scripted of course) with anyone. Hell. I'd like to have a few words with that guy myself.
> 
> 
> As for socialist.   If he's not a socialist then he's doing a darned good imitation of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to any Democratic Politican saying any of these things?
Click to expand...


George Bush is a Baby Killer - Democratic Underground

Babykiller.com - don't believe it when they tell you war is peace

boomsy: REMEMBER: GEORGE BUSH IS A BABY KILLER


----------



## Dr.House

bodecea said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's answer..........I've been called names like SOCIALIST...waaa waaa waa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby. He probably needs a tissue and a hot dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your photobucket account must be a pedophile's dream......just sayin'
Click to expand...


Nice...

Stay classy...


----------



## G.T.

lol @ house man. "stay classy" @ bodecea and ignore the dick in obama's mouth the poster she's referring to posted. hows that wash, lol


----------



## Sallow

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama talked to the guy?
> 
> Back when Bush 43 was president, people who weren't supporters would be removed and subsequently arrested just for wearing t-shirts critical of the war.  Hell, they didn't even get to say a word.
> 
> And Bush?  He wouldn't even meet with Cindy Sheehan when she was camped out on the road down in Texas.  Then Bush would just ride by her ensconced in his preidential limosine motorcade.
> 
> At least Obama has some personal moxie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when Bush 43 was president, people who weren't supporters would be removed and subsequently arrested just for wearing t-shirts critical of the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure you have a link.
Click to expand...



I do.



> George W. Bush: International Terrorist"A high school junior in Dearborn, Michigan, Bretton Barber, was asked to remove his anti-George W. Bush T-shirt in the lead up to the Iraq War. It featured a picture of Bush with the words "International Terrorist." He was asked to remove it, because it supported terrorism.[6] The student sued his school district and his principal in Federal District Court in Detroit, Michigan (Bretton Barber v. Dearborn Public Schools [286 F. Supp. 2d 847]). In a 25-page published opinion, Barber won the lawsuit, and his high school was ordered to allow him to wear the shirt.
> 
> [edit] "Give Peace a Chance"In the leadup to the Iraq War, a man was asked to leave a shopping mall by a security guard because of his "Give Peace a Chance" T-shirt.[7]
> 
> [edit] "Meet the Fuckers"In October 2005, Lorrie Heasley, of Portland, Oregon, was removed from a Southwest Airlines flight in Reno, Nevada for wearing a T-shirt displaying an image of George W. Bush, Dick Cheney, Michael Chertoff and Michael Brown with the caption "Meet the Fuckers," spoofing the film title Meet the Fockers.[8]
> Illegal T-shirt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Secret Service and White House Charged with Violating Free Speech Rights in ACLU Lawsuit | American Civil Liberties Union
Justices reject lawsuit by protesters removed from Bush event - CNN


----------



## Sallow

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> How quickly some forget.
> 
> *Bush was called every name in the book from liar to Natzi to baby killer and no one on the left seemed to have a problem with that. *
> 
> Some Tea Party guy has a few words with the Prez and he's practically a criminal???
> 
> Don't think Barry likes direct confrontation or questions (unless they are scripted of course) with anyone. Hell. I'd like to have a few words with that guy myself.
> 
> 
> As for socialist.   If he's not a socialist then he's doing a darned good imitation of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to any Democratic Politican saying any of these things?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George Bush is a Baby Killer - Democratic Underground
> 
> Babykiller.com - don't believe it when they tell you war is peace
> 
> boomsy: REMEMBER: GEORGE BUSH IS A BABY KILLER
Click to expand...


Blogs? Really?

And where is a Democratic politician cited?

Specifically?


----------



## Dr.House

G.T. said:


> lol @ house man. "stay classy" @ bodecea and ignore the dick in obama's mouth the poster she's referring to posted. hows that wash, lol



What "dick in 0bama's mouth" comment?

I don't have the desire to wade through pages of commentary, but it wasn't on the wone I quoted...


----------



## Mustang

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama talked to the guy?
> 
> Back when Bush 43 was president, people who weren't supporters would be removed and subsequently arrested just for wearing t-shirts critical of the war. Hell, they didn't even get to say a word.
> 
> And Bush? He wouldn't even meet with Cindy Sheehan when she was camped out on the road down in Texas. Then Bush would just ride by her ensconced in his preidential limosine motorcade.
> 
> At least Obama has some personal moxie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when Bush 43 was president, people who weren't supporters would be removed and subsequently arrested just for wearing t-shirts critical of the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure you have a link.
Click to expand...

 
It was well-documented at the time.  Where were you?



> In the months before the 2004 election, dozens of people across the nation were banished from or arrested at Bush political rallies, some for heckling the president, others simply for holding signs or wearing clothing that expressed opposition to the war and administration policies.
> 
> Similar things have happened at official, taxpayer-funded, presidential visits, before and after the election. Some targeted by security have been escorted from events, while others have been arrested and charged with misdemeanors that were later dropped by local prosecutors.
> 
> USATODAY.com - Arrested Bush dissenters look to the courts


 
By the way, have you heard of people being arrested at Obama rallies for doing nothing more than holding up signs or wearing t-shirts?


----------



## G.T.

Dr.House said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ house man. "stay classy" @ bodecea and ignore the dick in obama's mouth the poster she's referring to posted. hows that wash, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "dick in 0bama's mouth" comment?
> 
> I don't have the desire to wade through pages of commentary, but it wasn't on the wone I quoted...
Click to expand...


actually it was but, you not having time to figure that out b4 you spoke caused you to look like an ass


----------



## Sallow

Mustang said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama talked to the guy?
> 
> Back when Bush 43 was president, people who weren't supporters would be removed and subsequently arrested just for wearing t-shirts critical of the war. Hell, they didn't even get to say a word.
> 
> And Bush? He wouldn't even meet with Cindy Sheehan when she was camped out on the road down in Texas. Then Bush would just ride by her ensconced in his preidential limosine motorcade.
> 
> At least Obama has some personal moxie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have a link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was well-documented at the time.  Where were you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the months before the 2004 election, dozens of people across the nation were banished from or arrested at Bush political rallies, some for heckling the president, others simply for holding signs or wearing clothing that expressed opposition to the war and administration policies.
> 
> Similar things have happened at official, taxpayer-funded, presidential visits, before and after the election. Some targeted by security have been escorted from events, while others have been arrested and charged with misdemeanors that were later dropped by local prosecutors.
> 
> USATODAY.com - Arrested Bush dissenters look to the courts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, have you heard of people being arrested at Obama rallies for doing nothing more than holding up signs or wearing t-shirts?
Click to expand...


How soon they forget.

We went from fascism (Bush - Lost first election, squeeked by second, violated all sorts of laws, the US Constitution and made people obsencely rich while collapsing the economy) to Democracy again.

Conservatives just hate democracy.

And "government".


----------



## Mustang

Sallow said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have a link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was well-documented at the time. Where were you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the months before the 2004 election, dozens of people across the nation were banished from or arrested at Bush political rallies, some for heckling the president, others simply for holding signs or wearing clothing that expressed opposition to the war and administration policies.
> 
> Similar things have happened at official, taxpayer-funded, presidential visits, before and after the election. Some targeted by security have been escorted from events, while others have been arrested and charged with misdemeanors that were later dropped by local prosecutors.
> 
> USATODAY.com - Arrested Bush dissenters look to the courts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, have you heard of people being arrested at Obama rallies for doing nothing more than holding up signs or wearing t-shirts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How soon they forget.
> 
> We went from fascism (Bush - Lost first election, squeeked by second, violated all sorts of laws, the US Constitution and made people obsencely rich while collapsing the economy) to Democracy again.
> 
> Conservatives just hate democracy.
> 
> And "government".
Click to expand...

 
You left out the fact that Bush secrety spied on Americans?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Mustang said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama talked to the guy?
> 
> Back when Bush 43 was president, people who weren't supporters would be removed and subsequently arrested just for wearing t-shirts critical of the war. Hell, they didn't even get to say a word.
> 
> And Bush? He wouldn't even meet with Cindy Sheehan when she was camped out on the road down in Texas. Then Bush would just ride by her ensconced in his preidential limosine motorcade.
> 
> At least Obama has some personal moxie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have a link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was well-documented at the time.  Where were you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the months before the 2004 election, dozens of people across the nation were banished from or arrested at Bush political rallies, some for heckling the president, others simply for holding signs or wearing clothing that expressed opposition to the war and administration policies.
> 
> Similar things have happened at official, taxpayer-funded, presidential visits, before and after the election. Some targeted by security have been escorted from events, while others have been arrested and charged with misdemeanors that were later dropped by local prosecutors.
> 
> USATODAY.com - Arrested Bush dissenters look to the courts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, have you heard of people being arrested at Obama rallies for doing nothing more than holding up signs or wearing t-shirts?
Click to expand...


Did you even read the article you cite?  It specifically says they were arrested for not obeying security restrictions.  It says nothing about them being arrested for wearing t-shirts.  The only people claiming this are the unhinged loons who were arrested.

That has as much credibility as me getting a DUI and then claiming it was because I was wearing white Nike's.

Good grief.


----------



## Dr.House

Dr.House said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> How quickly some forget.
> 
> *Bush was called every name in the book from liar to Natzi to baby killer and no one on the left seemed to have a problem with that. *
> 
> Some Tea Party guy has a few words with the Prez and he's practically a criminal???
> 
> Don't think Barry likes direct confrontation or questions (unless they are scripted of course) with anyone. Hell. I'd like to have a few words with that guy myself.
> 
> 
> As for socialist.   If he's not a socialist then he's doing a darned good imitation of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to any Democratic Politican saying any of these things?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about "get their heads blown off for the President's amusement"?
> 
> Would that fit?
> 
> You can pretend it was never said if it makes it easier for you to call other Americans terrorists, though...
Click to expand...


Bump...

Yes this was said by a democratic politician....


----------



## Jarhead

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have a link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was well-documented at the time.  Where were you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the months before the 2004 election, dozens of people across the nation were banished from or arrested at Bush political rallies, some for heckling the president, others simply for holding signs or wearing clothing that expressed opposition to the war and administration policies.
> 
> Similar things have happened at official, taxpayer-funded, presidential visits, before and after the election. Some targeted by security have been escorted from events, while others have been arrested and charged with misdemeanors that were later dropped by local prosecutors.
> 
> USATODAY.com - Arrested Bush dissenters look to the courts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, have you heard of people being arrested at Obama rallies for doing nothing more than holding up signs or wearing t-shirts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read the article you cite?  It specifically says they were arrested for not obeying security restrictions.  It says nothing aboutthem being arrested for wearing t-shirts.
> 
> Good grief.
Click to expand...


the facts are not what is important. What Bill Maher and Rachel Maddow say is what counts.


----------



## Jarhead

Dr.House said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link to any Democratic Politican saying any of these things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about "get their heads blown off for the President's amusement"?
> 
> Would that fit?
> 
> You can pretend it was never said if it makes it easier for you to call other Americans terrorists, though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bump...
> 
> Yes this was said by a democratic politician....
Click to expand...


here is the link:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsGaNR9dVPM]Rep. Pete Stark (D-CA) Outrageous Remarks on House Floor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Mustang said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama talked to the guy?
> 
> Back when Bush 43 was president, people who weren't supporters would be removed and subsequently arrested just for wearing t-shirts critical of the war. Hell, they didn't even get to say a word.
> 
> And Bush? He wouldn't even meet with Cindy Sheehan when she was camped out on the road down in Texas. Then Bush would just ride by her ensconced in his preidential limosine motorcade.
> 
> At least Obama has some personal moxie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have a link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was well-documented at the time.  Where were you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the months before the 2004 election, dozens of people across the nation were banished from or arrested at Bush political rallies, some for heckling the president, others simply for holding signs or wearing clothing that expressed opposition to the war and administration policies.
> 
> Similar things have happened at official, taxpayer-funded, presidential visits, before and after the election. Some targeted by security have been escorted from events, while others have been arrested and charged with misdemeanors that were later dropped by local prosecutors.
> 
> USATODAY.com - Arrested Bush dissenters look to the courts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, have you heard of people being arrested at Obama rallies for doing nothing more than holding up signs or wearing t-shirts?
Click to expand...


You said Bush had them arrested for wearing an anti war T-shirt. And we all know how the media can make something lkook like it happen but really didn't. If the two women were arested for just wearing a t-shirt then the cops are to be blamed not George Bush. I am sure they didn't just put a finger in  the chest of the arresting officer, I am sure they did not provoke the arrest.

So I ask again when did Bush have someoine arrested for wearing a anti war t-shirt?


----------



## Papageorgio

Truthseeker420 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, see, the left are already outed for this kind of bullshit. Either prove that guy is an actual TEA Partier or you are dismissed as an idiot.
> 
> Don't like it? Blame the HuffPuff for recruiting idiots to attend TEA Party rallies with 'provocative signs', photograph themselves and spread them around the net. Dishonesty breeds suspicion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think i need to prove anything , the words and actions of the tea party LEADERS are well documented.
Click to expand...


So can you give me a list of all the tea party activists that have been arrested for violence, for threatening violence, for waving their guns around, for bullying others. Let's see those well document arrest and court records.


----------



## dustythedog

Yes, calling Obama out is the right thing to do. Obama says he wants to hear from the people but that dog crap. He only wants to hear from the idiots that agree with him. The Tea party is America at it's best. Why do Democrats toss out the words Free Speech, then call  Americans that exercise that right terrorists? I'm sure Biden won"t on the ticket in 2012, but I could be wrong. I'm really not sure the Harvard man is that smart.  Biden is a great example of what's wrong in Washington.
Dusty the dog


----------



## Dr.House

G.T. said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ house man. "stay classy" @ bodecea and ignore the dick in obama's mouth the poster she's referring to posted. hows that wash, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "dick in 0bama's mouth" comment?
> 
> I don't have the desire to wade through pages of commentary, but it wasn't on the wone I quoted...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually it was but, you not having time to figure that out b4 you spoke caused you to look like an ass
Click to expand...


No, it wasn't, fuckstain, but thanks for being an ass...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...en-calling-them-terrorists-7.html#post4011654

You should have stayed in school...  They teach reading comprehension and it's a shame you missed out on that...


----------



## Mustang

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have a link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was well-documented at the time. Where were you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the months before the 2004 election, dozens of people across the nation were banished from or arrested at Bush political rallies, some for heckling the president, others simply for holding signs or wearing clothing that expressed opposition to the war and administration policies.
> 
> Similar things have happened at official, taxpayer-funded, presidential visits, before and after the election. Some targeted by security have been escorted from events, while others have been arrested and charged with misdemeanors that were later dropped by local prosecutors.
> 
> USATODAY.com - Arrested Bush dissenters look to the courts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, have you heard of people being arrested at Obama rallies for doing nothing more than holding up signs or wearing t-shirts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read the article you cite? It specifically says they were arrested for not obeying security restrictions. It says nothing about them being arrested for wearing t-shirts. The only people claiming this are the unhinged loons who were arrested.
> 
> That has as much credibility as me getting a DUI and then claiming it was because I was wearing white Nike's.
> 
> Good grief.
Click to expand...

 
El surprise.  The stories of the security detail don't jibe with the people arrested.  Considering that there was obviously a pattern of summarily removing perceived dissenters from events where Bush was going to speak, I think it's probably safe to assume that security details all across the country were instructed to remove anyone, regardless of how well-behaved they were, if they had signs or t-shirts critical of Bush and/or his policies.  

Additionally, considering the fact that the people arrested were not  prosecuted (probably due to a complete lack of evidence), it's not a stretch to believe THEIR stories in the least.


----------



## Jarhead

Papageorgio said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, see, the left are already outed for this kind of bullshit. Either prove that guy is an actual TEA Partier or you are dismissed as an idiot.
> 
> Don't like it? Blame the HuffPuff for recruiting idiots to attend TEA Party rallies with 'provocative signs', photograph themselves and spread them around the net. Dishonesty breeds suspicion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think i need to prove anything , the words and actions of the tea party LEADERS are well documented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So can you give me a list of all the tea party activists that have been arrested for violence, for threatening violence, for waving their guns around, for bullying others. Let's see those well document arrest and court records.
Click to expand...


thats the irony...

Dozens of ralleys.....hiundreds of cameras looking for trouble to put on the news....

And the best they have is a guy screaming at a congressman and some spittle leaving his lips...with the left claiming it was an intentional lungie..

Oh yeah...and a garbled word that may have been the "N" word....but no one is 100% sure

Certainly if the N word is used often, there would be other examples.....but alas, just the one garbled word.

No arrests for vilolence, no arrests for racism...heck, I dont think we even saw an arrst for jaywalking and littering.

But they are violent racists and it is well documented.....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthseeker420 said:


>



Americans are more and more becoming angry with the big government mind set of those people who are out of touch with everyday American lives. obama just happen to be the one who really woke people up. You idiots should have went with clinton she would have pushed her agenda a little less agressive, and you might would have gotten what you want with a sleeping America. I say thanks for waking the people of this country.


----------



## Jarhead

Mustang said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was well-documented at the time. Where were you?
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, have you heard of people being arrested at Obama rallies for doing nothing more than holding up signs or wearing t-shirts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read the article you cite? It specifically says they were arrested for not obeying security restrictions. It says nothing about them being arrested for wearing t-shirts. The only people claiming this are the unhinged loons who were arrested.
> 
> That has as much credibility as me getting a DUI and then claiming it was because I was wearing white Nike's.
> 
> Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> El surprise.  The stories of the security detail don't jibe with the people arrested.  Considering that there was obviously a pattern of summarily removing perceived dissenters from events where Bush was going to speak, I think it's probably safe to assume that security details all across the country were instructed to remove anyone, regardless of how well-behaved they were, if they had signs or t-shirts critical of Bush and/or his policies.
> 
> Additionally, considering the fact that the people arrested were not  prosecuted (probably due to a complete lack of evidence), it's not a stretch to believe THEIR stories in the least.
Click to expand...


so now your fact is nothing more than paranoid assumption on your part.

Got it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Jarhead said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read the article you cite? It specifically says they were arrested for not obeying security restrictions. It says nothing about them being arrested for wearing t-shirts. The only people claiming this are the unhinged loons who were arrested.
> 
> That has as much credibility as me getting a DUI and then claiming it was because I was wearing white Nike's.
> 
> Good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El surprise.  The stories of the security detail don't jibe with the people arrested.  Considering that there was obviously a pattern of summarily removing perceived dissenters from events where Bush was going to speak, I think it's probably safe to assume that security details all across the country were instructed to remove anyone, regardless of how well-behaved they were, if they had signs or t-shirts critical of Bush and/or his policies.
> 
> Additionally, considering the fact that the people arrested were not  prosecuted (probably due to a complete lack of evidence), it's not a stretch to believe THEIR stories in the least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so now your fact is nothing more than paranoid assumption on your part.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...


Are you surprised?


----------



## Sallow

Jarhead said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about "get their heads blown off for the President's amusement"?
> 
> Would that fit?
> 
> You can pretend it was never said if it makes it easier for you to call other Americans terrorists, though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump...
> 
> Yes this was said by a democratic politician....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here is the link:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsGaNR9dVPM]Rep. Pete Stark (D-CA) Outrageous Remarks on House Floor - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Your link doesn't work but in any case..

What President Bush did in Iraq was a crime and far beyond outrageous.

He should have been impeach and removed from office.

Somebody standing up and saying Bush's fuck ups were bad isn't what I was alluding to, either.


----------



## Jarhead

Sallow said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump...
> 
> Yes this was said by a democratic politician....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the link:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsGaNR9dVPM]Rep. Pete Stark (D-CA) Outrageous Remarks on House Floor - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link doesn't work but in any case..
> 
> What President Bush did in Iraq was a crime and far beyond outrageous.
> 
> He should have been impeach and removed from office.
> 
> Somebody standing up and saying Bush's fuck ups were bad isn't what I was alluding to, either.
Click to expand...


excuse me...he claimed that people were having heads blown off for the amusement of the President.

He did not simply say "the war is wrong"

*He claimed Bush was AMUSED by the deaths of people.*

But please....offer him a pass you fucking partisan hypocrite.


----------



## G.T.

lol Sallow you cray-see, sir.


----------



## oreo

Mustang said:


> Obama talked to the guy?
> 
> Back when Bush 43 was president, people who weren't supporters would be removed and subsequently arrested just for wearing t-shirts critical of the war.  Hell, they didn't even get to say a word.
> 
> And Bush?  He wouldn't even meet with Cindy Sheehan when she was camped out on the road down in Texas.  Then Bush would just ride by her ensconced in his preidential limosine motorcade.
> 
> At least Obama has some personal moxie.




And how many American citizens did Bush refer to as terrorists--because they disagreed with his policies?---   What vile statements did he make of Cindy Sheehan.  Answer--NONE.

*As the President of the United States you DO NOT attack or make fun of average--law abiding--taxpaying citizens--without expecting major repercussions from it.*

This administration and democrats did it in 2009 to the tea party movement in this country--and we all witnessed what happened to them in November 2010.  Now while you left-wing nut cases are cheering on politicians who join in here--_THE OVERWHELMING majority of this country that includes democrats--republicans and independents--whom are also a large part of the tea party movement in this country get a real foul taste in their mouths over this._




This is quite a bit larger than Cindy Sheehan's group--



And they did it too--and plan on doing it again in 2012.


----------



## Mustang

Jarhead said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read the article you cite? It specifically says they were arrested for not obeying security restrictions. It says nothing about them being arrested for wearing t-shirts. The only people claiming this are the unhinged loons who were arrested.
> 
> That has as much credibility as me getting a DUI and then claiming it was because I was wearing white Nike's.
> 
> Good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El surprise. The stories of the security detail don't jibe with the people arrested. Considering that there was obviously a pattern of summarily removing perceived dissenters from events where Bush was going to speak, I think it's probably safe to assume that security details all across the country were instructed to remove anyone, regardless of how well-behaved they were, if they had signs or t-shirts critical of Bush and/or his policies.
> 
> Additionally, considering the fact that the people arrested were not prosecuted (probably due to a complete lack of evidence), it's not a stretch to believe THEIR stories in the least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so now your fact is nothing more than paranoid assumption on your part.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...

 
No, paranoid assumption is the perview of the RW.  What >I< see is a complete lack of evidence that these people actually broke any laws or behaved in a way that warranted arrest.  That's why they were not prosecuted.  One of the women, Christine Nelson, who by the way wasn't just arrested, she was strip searched too.  And what does she do for a living?  She teaches history and gov't at a middle school in Cedar Rapids.  Last time I checked, Cedar Rapids was not a hotbed of radical groups, and female middle school teachers are not threats to national security.

But you defend their arrest, do you?  How about if conservative women who worked as middle school teachers were arrested under the same circumstance?  Would you be fine with that?

Say yes, and at least you'll appear intellectually consistent even though you'll still look like a fool.


----------



## Intense

It's not just the Aqua Buddha and David Vitter's prostitute, Democratic candidates across the country are closing out the campaign with personal attacks on Republican candidates, sometimes digging up decades-old legal problems.

In one typical example, Democratic ads have transformed Kentucky Republican House candidate Andy Barr into "a convicted criminal" -- complete with images yellow police tape and fuzzy video of crime scenes. Not mentioned is his crime: As a college student 19 years ago, he was caught using a fake ID during spring break.

As you watch this year's ads -- and I've been watching all too many lately -- you'll notice a striking difference between Democratic and Republican attack ads: Democrats are attacking over personal issues, Republicans are attacking over policy.

There are, of course, many exceptions, but the overall trend is clear. Democrats are hitting their Republican opponents over past legal transgressions, shady business deals and even speeding tickets. Republicans are hammering Democrats over "Obamacare," Nancy Pelosi and the economy. 


A recent study by the Wesleyan Media Project actually quantifies this. They looked at 900,000 airing of political ads this year and concluded: "Democrats are using personal attacks at much higher rates than Republicans and a much higher rate than Democrats in 2008." 

Vote 2010 Elections: Democratic Closing Argument: Personal Attacks - ABC News


----------



## Intense

Negativity Update: 2010 Features Similar Rates of Negativity,
But Dems More Likely to Attack Personally
Dems and Reps are Similar in Proportion of Negative Ads, but Dem Strategy Likely Driven by Desire to Draw Attention Away from the Policy Environment
(MIDDLETOWN, CT --) As we reported last week, &#8213;claims that 2010 is the most negative election to date may be premature. In an analysis of close to 900,000 airings from January 1 to October 5, 2010, the Wesleyan Media Project finds that the distribution of positive, negative and contrast ads is comparable to 2008 in proportion, if not in volume.&#8214; In an update to that release, and with a focus on House and Senate races, we continue to find similar rates of negativity. Furthermore, we find that Democrats and Republicans are airing similar proportions of negative (and positive) spots in federal races. However, there is one crucial difference: Democrats are using personal attacks at much higher rates than Republicans and a much higher rate than Democrats in 2008.
Table 1 shows the percentage of attack ads (ads focusing only on the opposing candidate) that are focused on candidate characteristics, issues of public policy, or a mixture of both. (Breakdowns in this way for contrast and promotional spots are available in the downloadable excel file.) In 2010, pro-Democratic ad sponsors focused on the personal characteristics of Republican candidates in 21% of their attack ads. This is up from the 12% of Democratic attack ads in 2008 that were focused on personal characteristics. Republicans have mentioned candidate characteristics in 11 percent of their attack ads this year. &#8213;The use of personal attacks actually makes sense for the Democrats this year,&#8214; said Michael Franz, co-director of the Wesleyan Media Project and associate professor of government at Bowdoin College. &#8213;The issue environment does not really favor them, in that many Obama policies are unpopular, so many Democrats are choosing to point out the personal foibles of their opponents.&#8214;

http://election-ad.research.wesleyan.edu/files/2010/10/WesMediaProject_ReleaseTone_20101026.pdf


----------



## Sallow

Jarhead said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is the link:
> 
> Rep. Pete Stark (D-CA) Outrageous Remarks on House Floor - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link doesn't work but in any case..
> 
> What President Bush did in Iraq was a crime and far beyond outrageous.
> 
> He should have been impeach and removed from office.
> 
> Somebody standing up and saying Bush's fuck ups were bad isn't what I was alluding to, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> excuse me...he claimed that people were having heads blown off for the amusement of the President.
> 
> He did not simply say "the war is wrong"
> 
> *He claimed Bush was AMUSED by the deaths of people.*
> 
> But please....offer him a pass you fucking partisan hypocrite.
Click to expand...


Yeah..

What he should have done is:

Stark: 

These are the following articles of impeachment for George W. Bush:


----------



## Sallow

Intense said:


> It's not just the Aqua Buddha and David Vitter's prostitute, Democratic candidates across the country are closing out the campaign with personal attacks on Republican candidates, sometimes digging up decades-old legal problems.
> 
> In one typical example, Democratic ads have transformed Kentucky Republican House candidate Andy Barr into "a convicted criminal" -- complete with images yellow police tape and fuzzy video of crime scenes. Not mentioned is his crime: As a college student 19 years ago, he was caught using a fake ID during spring break.
> 
> As you watch this year's ads -- and I've been watching all too many lately -- you'll notice a striking difference between Democratic and Republican attack ads: Democrats are attacking over personal issues, Republicans are attacking over policy.
> 
> There are, of course, many exceptions, but the overall trend is clear. Democrats are hitting their Republican opponents over past legal transgressions, shady business deals and even speeding tickets. Republicans are hammering Democrats over "Obamacare," Nancy Pelosi and the economy.
> 
> 
> A recent study by the Wesleyan Media Project actually quantifies this. They looked at 900,000 airing of political ads this year and concluded: "Democrats are using personal attacks at much higher rates than Republicans and a much higher rate than Democrats in 2008."
> 
> Vote 2010 Elections: Democratic Closing Argument: Personal Attacks - ABC News



 Finally.


----------



## bodecea

Dr.House said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby. He probably needs a tissue and a hot dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your photobucket account must be a pedophile's dream......just sayin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice...
> 
> Stay classy...
Click to expand...


Did you see the pic, Doc?  I was expressing concern.


----------



## Intense

Sallow said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just the Aqua Buddha and David Vitter's prostitute, Democratic candidates across the country are closing out the campaign with personal attacks on Republican candidates, sometimes digging up decades-old legal problems.
> 
> In one typical example, Democratic ads have transformed Kentucky Republican House candidate Andy Barr into "a convicted criminal" -- complete with images yellow police tape and fuzzy video of crime scenes. Not mentioned is his crime: As a college student 19 years ago, he was caught using a fake ID during spring break.
> 
> As you watch this year's ads -- and I've been watching all too many lately -- you'll notice a striking difference between Democratic and Republican attack ads: Democrats are attacking over personal issues, Republicans are attacking over policy.
> 
> There are, of course, many exceptions, but the overall trend is clear. Democrats are hitting their Republican opponents over past legal transgressions, shady business deals and even speeding tickets. Republicans are hammering Democrats over "Obamacare," Nancy Pelosi and the economy.
> 
> 
> A recent study by the Wesleyan Media Project actually quantifies this. They looked at 900,000 airing of political ads this year and concluded: "Democrats are using personal attacks at much higher rates than Republicans and a much higher rate than Democrats in 2008."
> 
> Vote 2010 Elections: Democratic Closing Argument: Personal Attacks - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally.
Click to expand...


My posts this morning were backed up with links too. You might have missed them.


----------



## Jarhead

Sallow said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link doesn't work but in any case..
> 
> What President Bush did in Iraq was a crime and far beyond outrageous.
> 
> He should have been impeach and removed from office.
> 
> Somebody standing up and saying Bush's fuck ups were bad isn't what I was alluding to, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse me...he claimed that people were having heads blown off for the amusement of the President.
> 
> He did not simply say "the war is wrong"
> 
> *He claimed Bush was AMUSED by the deaths of people.*
> 
> But please....offer him a pass you fucking partisan hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah..
> 
> What he should have done is:
> 
> Stark:
> 
> These are the following articles of impeachment for George W. Bush:
Click to expand...


hey...such would have been a repectable act of a cogressman.

Insted, he called the president of the united states a man that ius amused by people dying.

And you still seem to give him a pass.

Whatever.....


----------



## bodecea

G.T. said:


> lol @ house man. "stay classy" @ bodecea and ignore the dick in obama's mouth the poster she's referring to posted. hows that wash, lol



And that is a child....thus my concern.


----------



## bodecea

Dr.House said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ house man. "stay classy" @ bodecea and ignore the dick in obama's mouth the poster she's referring to posted. hows that wash, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "dick in 0bama's mouth" comment?
> 
> I don't have the desire to wade through pages of commentary, but it wasn't on the wone I quoted...
Click to expand...


Uh huh.....


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans are more and more becoming angry with the big government mind set of those people who are out of touch with everyday American lives. *obama just happen to be the one who really woke people up*. You idiots should have went with clinton she would have pushed her agenda a little less agressive, and you might would have gotten what you want with a sleeping America. I say thanks for waking the people of this country.
Click to expand...


What an incredible coincidence.....


----------



## Sallow

Jarhead said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> excuse me...he claimed that people were having heads blown off for the amusement of the President.
> 
> He did not simply say "the war is wrong"
> 
> *He claimed Bush was AMUSED by the deaths of people.*
> 
> But please....offer him a pass you fucking partisan hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..
> 
> What he should have done is:
> 
> Stark:
> 
> These are the following articles of impeachment for George W. Bush:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey...such would have been a repectable act of a cogressman.
> 
> Insted, he called the president of the united states a man that ius amused by people dying.
> 
> And you still seem to give him a pass.
> 
> Whatever.....
Click to expand...


Well to be honest..I don't think Bush was amused.

I just think he couldn't care less.

Really, like most CEOs, they don't sweat that sort of stuff.

I don't think Bush was a "bad" guy..but this sort of thing wasn't part of his make up.


----------



## Intense

Mustang said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> El surprise. The stories of the security detail don't jibe with the people arrested. Considering that there was obviously a pattern of summarily removing perceived dissenters from events where Bush was going to speak, I think it's probably safe to assume that security details all across the country were instructed to remove anyone, regardless of how well-behaved they were, if they had signs or t-shirts critical of Bush and/or his policies.
> 
> Additionally, considering the fact that the people arrested were not prosecuted (probably due to a complete lack of evidence), it's not a stretch to believe THEIR stories in the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now your fact is nothing more than paranoid assumption on your part.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, paranoid assumption is the perview of the RW.  What >I< see is a complete lack of evidence that these people actually broke any laws or behaved in a way that warranted arrest.  That's why they were not prosecuted.  One of the women, Christine Nelson, who by the way wasn't just arrested, she was strip searched too.  And what does she do for a living?  She teaches history and gov't at a middle school in Cedar Rapids.  Last time I checked, Cedar Rapids was not a hotbed of radical groups, and female middle school teachers are not threats to national security.
> 
> But you defend their arrest, do you?  How about if conservative women who worked as middle school teachers were arrested under the same circumstance?  Would you be fine with that?
> 
> Say yes, and at least you'll appear intellectually consistent even though you'll still look like a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Cedar Rapids, McCabe and Nelson are suing three unnamed Secret Service agents, the Iowa State Patrol and two county sheriff deputies who took part in their arrest. Nelson and McCabe, who now lives in Memphis, accuse law enforcement of violating their right to free speech, assembly and equal protection.
> 
> The two women say they were political novices, inexperienced at protest and unprepared for what happened on Sept. 3, 2004.
> 
> Soon after arriving at Noelridge Park, a sprawling urban playground dotted with softball diamonds and a public pool, McCabe and Nelson were approached by Secret Service agents in polo shirts and Bermuda shorts. They were told that the Republicans had rented the park and they would have to move because the sidewalk was now considered private property.
> 
> McCabe and Nelson say they complied, but moments later were again told to move, this time across the street. After being told to move a third time, Nelson asked why she was being singled out while so many others nearby, including those holding buckets for campaign donations, were ignored. In response, she says, they were arrested.
> 
> They were charged with criminal trespass, but the charges were later dropped.
> 
> A spokesman for the Secret Service declined to comment on pending litigation or answer questions on security policy for presidential events. White House spokesman Alex Conant also declined to comment, citing the ongoing litigation.
> 
> But Justice Department lawyers, in documents filed recently in federal court in Cedar Rapids, outline security at the rally and defend the Secret Service agents' actions.
> 
> They contend the GOP obtained exclusive rights to use the park and that donation takers were ignored because they were an authorized part of the event. They also say McCabe and Nelson were disobedient, repeatedly refusing agents' orders to move.
> 
> "At no time did any political message expressed by the two women play any role in how (the agents) treated them," they wrote. "All individuals ... subject to security restrictions either complied with the security restrictions or were arrested for refusing to comply."
> 
> Defenders say stricter policies are a response to the Sept. 11 terrorist attacks and a small price for ensuring the safety of a world leader in an era of heightened suspicion and uncertainty.
> 
> USATODAY.com - Arrested Bush dissenters look to the courts
Click to expand...


You might want to consider that the Ladies admitted that they were inexperienced and novice in such matters. Regardless of what side of an issue we are on, it is important at Rallies and Demonstrations to understand what flies and what doesn't. There are always going to be security issues, right of way, obstruction, incitement. It's not always fair, just like a Ref making a bad call, it eventually evens out for the most part. 
My point would be to document what is going on and use it later, outside of the event, rather than incite or instigate something that can easily deteriorate into something where people get hurt or arrested. Use some incite is all I'm saying.


----------



## Intense

Sallow said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..
> 
> What he should have done is:
> 
> Stark:
> 
> These are the following articles of impeachment for George W. Bush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey...such would have been a repectable act of a cogressman.
> 
> Insted, he called the president of the united states a man that ius amused by people dying.
> 
> And you still seem to give him a pass.
> 
> Whatever.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well to be honest..I don't think Bush was amused.
> 
> I just think he couldn't care less.
> 
> Really, like most CEOs, they don't sweat that sort of stuff.
> 
> I don't think Bush was a "bad" guy..but this sort of thing wasn't part of his make up.
Click to expand...


One really good thing about Bush, was that he just let the personal attacks go, he tried really hard to not get offended or upset, no matter how harsh the personal attack, nor did he let it effect his judgement.


----------



## Sallow

Intense said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey...such would have been a repectable act of a cogressman.
> 
> Insted, he called the president of the united states a man that ius amused by people dying.
> 
> And you still seem to give him a pass.
> 
> Whatever.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be honest..I don't think Bush was amused.
> 
> I just think he couldn't care less.
> 
> Really, like most CEOs, they don't sweat that sort of stuff.
> 
> I don't think Bush was a "bad" guy..but this sort of thing wasn't part of his make up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One really good thing about Bush, was that he just let the personal attacks go, he tried really hard to not get offended or upset, no matter how harsh the personal attack, nor did he let it effect his judgement.
Click to expand...


He was basically attacked by the press..but yeah..he didn't let it get to him. He even handled the shoe throwing thing very well. Great reflexes.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans are more and more becoming angry with the big government mind set of those people who are out of touch with everyday American lives. *obama just happen to be the one who really woke people up*. You idiots should have went with clinton she would have pushed her agenda a little less agressive, and you might would have gotten what you want with a sleeping America. I say thanks for waking the people of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What an incredible coincidence.....
Click to expand...


Thats right America may have some socialism but what the socialist is trying to push just wilkl not be allowed.


----------



## California Girl

Intense said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey...such would have been a repectable act of a cogressman.
> 
> Insted, he called the president of the united states a man that ius amused by people dying.
> 
> And you still seem to give him a pass.
> 
> Whatever.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be honest..I don't think Bush was amused.
> 
> I just think he couldn't care less.
> 
> Really, like most CEOs, they don't sweat that sort of stuff.
> 
> I don't think Bush was a "bad" guy..but this sort of thing wasn't part of his make up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One really good thing about Bush, was that he just let the personal attacks go, he tried really hard to not get offended or upset, no matter how harsh the personal attack, nor did he let it effect his judgement.
Click to expand...


Yea, he did demonstrate an impressive amount of grace when it came to dealing with shit. Pity his successor can't do likewise. He behaves like a spoiled brat.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans are more and more becoming angry with the big government mind set of those people who are out of touch with everyday American lives. *obama just happen to be the one who really woke people up*. You idiots should have went with clinton she would have pushed her agenda a little less agressive, and you might would have gotten what you want with a sleeping America. I say thanks for waking the people of this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an incredible coincidence.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats right America may have some socialism but what the socialist is trying to push just wilkl not be allowed.
Click to expand...


What an incredible coincidence that 2008 "some socialism" becomes "too much socialism"


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sallow said:


> Why can't the Tea Party Terrorists just be happy?
> 
> They succeeded in doing so much damn damage.
> 
> View attachment 14746
> 
> They should be proud!



So you equate telling the truth to acts terrorism? 
No wonder you can believe obama so easly.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an incredible coincidence.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats right America may have some socialism but what the socialist is trying to push just wilkl not be allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What an incredible coincidence that 2008 "some socialism" becomes "too much socialism"
Click to expand...


You are right along with to much government 2010 took care of some of that now 2012 and you can go and cry in a conner

Repeat after me
we could have had it all we could have had it all.


----------



## Offshore

I thought the tea party question by that guy about the awful rhetoric
coming from the White House and left side of the aisle about
being called'terrorists' was a very legitimate question and conversation
to ask and engage  the President. 
Unfortunately, the President did not see appropriate to denouce any of
the vicious rhetoric coming from his administration and the left in congress...
" terrorists', "worse than Alqueda', 'racists', 'dangerous'......the list is a compelling
spewing of terrible characterizations that are untrue, unscrupulous, deceitful talking points that are purposely repeated.
No, the President would not denounce this rhetoric,,,,instead he took the opportunity to 'victimize' himself because he may have been called a socialist. Mom dieu. And a little pitiful of a response.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats right America may have some socialism but what the socialist is trying to push just wilkl not be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an incredible coincidence that 2008 "some socialism" becomes "too much socialism"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right along with to much government 2010 took care of some of that now 2012 and you can go and cry in a conner
> 
> Repeat after me
> we could have had it all we could have had it all.
Click to expand...


Cry in a what?


----------



## Sallow

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't the Tea Party Terrorists just be happy?
> 
> They succeeded in doing so much damn damage.
> 
> View attachment 14746
> 
> They should be proud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you equate telling the truth to acts terrorism?
> No wonder you can believe obama so easly.
Click to expand...




> I think some of our members may have thought the default issue was a hostage you might take a chance at shooting, he said. Most of us didnt think that. What we did learn is this  its a hostage thats worth ransoming. And it focuses the Congress on something that must be done. - Mitch "Bin Laden" McConnell.
> 
> Political Animal - Mitch McConnell, hostage taker



Terrorists take hostages and hold them for ransom.


----------



## J.E.D

Truthseeker420 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Tea Party favorite sign" The Tree Of Liberty must be watered with Blood...." is really just an aborist blood drive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a quote from Thomas Jefferson. And it is "The Tree of Liberty must be watered with the blood of Patriots and Tyrants". It means we should be prepared to die for our freedom. Quoting Jefferson is now terrorist activity?
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't play supid, you know very well what' it's imlpications are...
Click to expand...


She's not playing.


----------



## Mustang

Sallow said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be honest..I don't think Bush was amused.
> 
> I just think he couldn't care less.
> 
> Really, like most CEOs, they don't sweat that sort of stuff.
> 
> I don't think Bush was a "bad" guy..but this sort of thing wasn't part of his make up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One really good thing about Bush, was that he just let the personal attacks go, he tried really hard to not get offended or upset, no matter how harsh the personal attack, nor did he let it effect his judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was basically attacked by the press..but yeah..he didn't let it get to him. He even handled the shoe throwing thing very well. Great reflexes.
Click to expand...

 
Oh, it wasn't just reflexes.  Bush has had PLENTY of practice.  He's been ducking most of his life.  Of course, he's had a lot of help.


----------



## J.E.D

California Girl said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently on ones read the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The incident stems from a private meeting Biden attended, at the height of the debt ceiling debate, with House Democrats who were angry that Republicans were not meeting the president halfway. One lawmaker, Rep. Mike Doyle, D-Pa., went so far as to say that Republicans affiliated with the Tea Party had behaved like terrorists during the debate.
> 
> Some Democrats familiar with the meeting said at the time that Biden had appeared to agree with the sentiment expressed by Doyle and others as a way of moving the conversation along and convincing Democrats to support the final compromise. But Biden himself denied to CBS News that he had uttered the word terrorist in the meeting in the context of the Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So theres no evidence the VP used the word terrorist to describe the TPM, and he himself denies it. Does anyone on the right have evidence Biden used the word? Transcript of the meeting, recording, witness?
> 
> If not this is yet another non-issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where is the evidence that they blew something up or shot a bunch of people. Because that is what 'behaving like terrorists' means. Where is the fucking evidence? If they have undertaken such acts, it should not be difficult to prove.
> 
> You just don't like them. Fine. Don't like them but they are no more terrorists than you are. Idiot. And.... for the record, you are much more of a racist than the average TEA Partier.
Click to expand...


Perhaps you don't understand what Clayton is saying. Let me repeat it for you: there is no proof that Biden said that. So, all of the faux outrage in the world won't matter. Get back to me when you have actual evidence to support your dream.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sallow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't the Tea Party Terrorists just be happy?
> 
> They succeeded in doing so much damn damage.
> 
> View attachment 14746
> 
> They should be proud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you equate telling the truth to acts terrorism?
> No wonder you can believe obama so easly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think some of our members may have thought the default issue was a hostage you might take a chance at shooting, he said. Most of us didnt think that. What we did learn is this  its a hostage thats worth ransoming. And it focuses the Congress on something that must be done. - Mitch "Bin Laden" McConnell.
> 
> Political Animal - Mitch McConnell, hostage taker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorists take hostages and hold them for ransom.
Click to expand...


No swallow this is the comment I am talking about



> Why can't the Tea Party Terrorists just be happy?
> 
> They succeeded in doing so much damn damage.



Do you equate telling the truth to acts of terrorism?


----------



## Ernie S.

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually..that was Giffords herself..
> 
> Gabrielle Giffords warns Sarah Palin there will be consequences. - YouTube
> 
> *And the guy was a right wing nutcase. Prompted by other right wing nutcases.*
> 
> You know, like Dr. Tiller? When O'Reilly prompted that right wing nutcase to shoot the guy in a church?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have some evidence to support that, I'm sure. Would you mind sharing it with us right wing terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you promise not to bust a cap in my noggin.
> 
> I like what little brains I got.
Click to expand...


Then you got nothin'. Thanks for playing.


----------



## oreo

JosefK said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently on ones read the article:
> 
> 
> 
> So theres no evidence the VP used the word terrorist to describe the TPM, and he himself denies it. Does anyone on the right have evidence Biden used the word? Transcript of the meeting, recording, witness?
> 
> If not this is yet another non-issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where is the evidence that they blew something up or shot a bunch of people. Because that is what 'behaving like terrorists' means. Where is the fucking evidence? If they have undertaken such acts, it should not be difficult to prove.
> 
> You just don't like them. Fine. Don't like them but they are no more terrorists than you are. Idiot. And.... for the record, you are much more of a racist than the average TEA Partier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you don't understand what Clayton is saying. Let me repeat it for you: there is no proof that Biden said that. So, all of the faux outrage in the world won't matter. Get back to me when you have actual evidence to support your dream.
Click to expand...


So you're stating that the NEW YORK Daily News is incorrect---

Vice President Joe Biden calls Tea Party members 'terrorists' after tense debt ceiling negotiations - New York Daily News

It's odd but I didn't think that DEMOCRAT senators would lie about comments coming out of the DEMOCRAT Vice President's mouth.  Isn't that treason?--LOL



Would you look at all these dang "terrorists"---


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAq3jDURsCg&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Avg Joe debates Obama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> English is not your first language I take it.
> 
> From post 97:
> 
> 
> 
> Democratic politicians...dude.
> 
> Go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the Bush years folks like Al Gore, Jimmy Carter, Bill & Hillary Clinton,  Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, Dick Durbin, (the list goes on an on) have said worse.
> 
> I've got an idea. I wear a size 12E boot. Why don't you sit on it and I'll go look for your links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No thanks. I don't sit on boots.
> 
> Do me a favor though.
> 
> Stop being stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh..I just realized that is impossible for you. Because you lack higher functions.
> 
> Like cognition.
> 
> Like being able to back any of the vomit you put up here up.
> 
> You're an idiot.
Click to expand...


Look in the mirror fuckwad.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJVZpWZzqhk&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Vice President Biden, I&#39;m not a terrorist - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the Bush years folks like Al Gore, Jimmy Carter, Bill & Hillary Clinton,  Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, Dick Durbin, (the list goes on an on) have said worse.
> 
> I've got an idea. I wear a size 12E boot. Why don't you sit on it and I'll go look for your links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks. I don't sit on boots.
> 
> Do me a favor though.
> 
> Stop being stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh..I just realized that is impossible for you. Because you lack higher functions.
> 
> Like cognition.
> 
> Like being able to back any of the vomit you put up here up.
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look in the mirror fuckwad.
Click to expand...


I did.

I saw a handsome wolf like devil.

What I didn't see was you.

Which would be a sorry assed stupid fuck bitterly clinging to his god and guns.


----------



## Sallow

Grampa Murked U said:


> Avg Joe debates Obama - YouTube



A tale told by 2 idiots..is still idiotic.

Why is it Cavuto was booted off of doing financial news?


----------



## Sallow

Grampa Murked U said:


> Vice President Biden, I'm not a terrorist - YouTube



Oh lookie.

A guy that cheats his ex wife out of child support and goes on to show he doesn't know what terrorists are..

Bill Ayers..never killed anyone..and the right still calls him a terrorist.

For a while..he was a terrorist.

And he never killed anyone.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Warrior102 said:


> Truthseeker420 = terrorist loving Socialist POS.
> 
> That about sums it up.


Never met a bong or government entitlement that he absolutely didn't fall head over heals in love with, pretty much sums it up also.


----------



## Sallow

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have some evidence to support that, I'm sure. Would you mind sharing it with us right wing terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you promise not to bust a cap in my noggin.
> 
> I like what little brains I got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you got nothin'. Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


I posted stuff earlier in the thread.

Aint linking twice.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Hey Nancy hows that astorturf holding up?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P44q7Jt68DA]Pelosi on Tea Parties: "We Call it Astroturf" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D

oreo said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where is the evidence that they blew something up or shot a bunch of people. Because that is what 'behaving like terrorists' means. Where is the fucking evidence? If they have undertaken such acts, it should not be difficult to prove.
> 
> You just don't like them. Fine. Don't like them but they are no more terrorists than you are. Idiot. And.... for the record, you are much more of a racist than the average TEA Partier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you don't understand what Clayton is saying. Let me repeat it for you: there is no proof that Biden said that. So, all of the faux outrage in the world won't matter. Get back to me when you have actual evidence to support your dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're stating that the NEW YORK Daily News is incorrect---
> 
> Vice President Joe Biden calls Tea Party members 'terrorists' after tense debt ceiling negotiations - New York Daily News
> 
> It's odd but I didn't think that DEMOCRAT senators would lie about comments coming out of the DEMOCRAT Vice President's mouth.  Isn't that treason?--LOL
> 
> View attachment 14758
> 
> Would you look at all these dang "terrorists"---
Click to expand...


Is NYDailyNews infallible? Do they have audio or video of Biden saying that? No? Then, I guess I'm saying I don't believe it. No video, no audio. Get back to me when you have one or the other. Until then, you're just desperately faux outraging.


----------



## Wicked Jester

JosefK said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you don't understand what Clayton is saying. Let me repeat it for you: there is no proof that Biden said that. So, all of the faux outrage in the world won't matter. Get back to me when you have actual evidence to support your dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're stating that the NEW YORK Daily News is incorrect---
> 
> Vice President Joe Biden calls Tea Party members 'terrorists' after tense debt ceiling negotiations - New York Daily News
> 
> It's odd but I didn't think that DEMOCRAT senators would lie about comments coming out of the DEMOCRAT Vice President's mouth.  Isn't that treason?--LOL
> 
> View attachment 14758
> 
> Would you look at all these dang "terrorists"---
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is NYDailyNews infallible? Do they have audio or video of Biden saying that? No? Then, I guess I'm saying I don't believe it. No video, no audio. Get back to me when you have one or the other. Until then, you're just desperately faux outraging.
Click to expand...

So, you're saying that your beloved senators lied, correct?

Shoot yourself in the foot much?


----------



## J.E.D

I have proof that Boehner called Obama a black devil. I don't have audio or video, but some Democrat said that he said it; therefore, it MUST be true. I'm so outraged at this unconfirmed rumor! BLAAAARRRGHHH!!!!!


----------



## J.E.D

Wicked Jester said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're stating that the NEW YORK Daily News is incorrect---
> 
> Vice President Joe Biden calls Tea Party members 'terrorists' after tense debt ceiling negotiations - New York Daily News
> 
> It's odd but I didn't think that DEMOCRAT senators would lie about comments coming out of the DEMOCRAT Vice President's mouth.  Isn't that treason?--LOL
> 
> View attachment 14758
> 
> Would you look at all these dang "terrorists"---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is NYDailyNews infallible? Do they have audio or video of Biden saying that? No? Then, I guess I'm saying I don't believe it. No video, no audio. Get back to me when you have one or the other. Until then, you're just desperately faux outraging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you're saying that your beloved senators lied, correct?
> 
> Shoot yourself in the foot much?
Click to expand...


My beloved Rep, you mean? I don't live in PA, so he's not my Repr. And last time I checked,  Rep. Mike Doyle is not VP Joe Biden. Still no audio or video? Get back to me when you have actual proof. Kneejerk reaction much?

Here's your article. Point out to me the direct quote from Biden:



> The comments came in a closed-door Democratic Caucus meeting after Rep. Mike Doyle (D-Pa.) reportedly said that "We have negotiated with terrorists. This small group of terrorists have made it impossible to spend any money."


----------



## J.E.D

JosefK said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is NYDailyNews infallible? Do they have audio or video of Biden saying that? No? Then, I guess I'm saying I don't believe it. No video, no audio. Get back to me when you have one or the other. Until then, you're just desperately faux outraging.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're saying that your beloved senators lied, correct?
> 
> Shoot yourself in the foot much?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My beloved Rep, you mean? I don't live in PA, so he's not my Repr. And last time I checked,  Rep. Mike Doyle is not VP Joe Biden. Still no audio or video? Get back to me when you have actual proof. Kneejerk reaction much?
> 
> Here's your article. Point out to me the direct quote from Biden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The comments came in a closed-door Democratic Caucus meeting after Rep. Mike Doyle (D-Pa.) reportedly said that "We have negotiated with terrorists. This small group of terrorists have made it impossible to spend any money."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Her's the entire article, or what you keep calling "proof". Please point out to me the direct quote from Biden. 



> After weeks of wrangling with the Republicans over the debt ceiling, Vice President Joe Biden accused members of the Tea Party of having "acted like terrorists," Politico.com reported.
> 
> The comments came in a closed-door Democratic Caucus meeting after Rep. Mike Doyle (D-Pa.) reportedly said that "We have negotiated with terrorists. This small group of terrorists have made it impossible to spend any money."
> 
> The Vice President's remarks came hours after President Obama announced he had reached a deal with Congressional leaders to raise the debt ceiling - a normally routine vote that Tea Party Republicans turned into a line in the sand over the country's debt.
> 
> The deal, which calls for between $2.1 and $2.4 trillion in deficit reduction over the next 10 years without any increases in revenue is considered a losing deal for Democrats - and even many Republicans - many of whom will likely be holding their noses when they vote for the bill on Monday.
> 
> Biden wasn't the only politician expressing his frustration with the Tea Party over the debt ceiling negotiations, which put the country's credit rating in danger and could have cost trillions in increased interest payments.
> 
> Rep. Luis Gutierrez (D-Ill.) called the Tea partiers "arsonists," saying that "the Tea Partiers and the GOP have made their slash and burn lunacy clear and while I do not love this compromise, my vote is a hose to stop the burning."
> 
> On Sunday, Rep. Emanuel Cleaver (D-S.C.) referred to the deal as a "Satan Sandwich" - a term which instantly sparked a small cult following and even its own Twitter account.


----------



## rdean

Was George Bush amused by people dying in Iraq?

Let's ask him:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_tFKa2_YBQ]George W. Bush (alias Mr. Danger) - jokes about weapons of mass destruction (not found) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3p9y_OEAdc]Now watch this drive! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean

Jarhead said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> *please offer me an example of an elected government offical referring to Obama as a socialist who wasn't born in this country, who is destroying America and taking away its freedoms*
> Otherwise, we are comparing far right wingers to elected government officials.....not quite a fair comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a "joke", right?
> 
> You have Google.  USE IT!
> 
> Start with, "HE WANTS TO ANNIHILATE US!"
> 
> Or here, try this one, "But the hard truth is that right now there are simply not enough conservatives in Congress to put a full-stop halt to Obamas socialism  we can only slow him down."
> 
> Or look this up, "Rep. Todd Akin calls Obama a "flaming socialist"
> 
> Or look this up, "Palin hits Obama for 'terrorist' connection"
> 
> Or Rick Perry or Santorum and "Obama greatest threat to freedom".
> 
> I don't call Republicans or right wingers "stupid".  I don't have to.  They do very well on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words....none.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


We all know that's not a serious answer.  

You have to admit, Republicans have balls.  They can do the same thing over and over and over and over again, boldly and without apology and then say, "We never did that".


----------



## J.E.D

Once again, here's the right's proof. The article in its entirety. Could somebody please point out to me a quote from Biden? How about a quote from somebody else paraphrasing Biden? I do wear glasses, but I have no problem reading. As far as I can tell, the only person attributing the terrorist remark to Biden is, the author of the article. 



> After weeks of wrangling with the Republicans over the debt ceiling, Vice President Joe Biden accused members of the Tea Party of having "acted like terrorists," Politico.com reported.
> 
> The comments came in a closed-door Democratic Caucus meeting after Rep. Mike Doyle (D-Pa.) reportedly said that "We have negotiated with terrorists. This small group of terrorists have made it impossible to spend any money."
> 
> The Vice President's remarks came hours after President Obama announced he had reached a deal with Congressional leaders to raise the debt ceiling - a normally routine vote that Tea Party Republicans turned into a line in the sand over the country's debt.
> 
> The deal, which calls for between $2.1 and $2.4 trillion in deficit reduction over the next 10 years without any increases in revenue is considered a losing deal for Democrats - and even many Republicans - many of whom will likely be holding their noses when they vote for the bill on Monday.
> 
> Biden wasn't the only politician expressing his frustration with the Tea Party over the debt ceiling negotiations, which put the country's credit rating in danger and could have cost trillions in increased interest payments.
> 
> Rep. Luis Gutierrez (D-Ill.) called the Tea partiers "arsonists," saying that "the Tea Partiers and the GOP have made their slash and burn lunacy clear and while I do not love this compromise, my vote is a hose to stop the burning."
> 
> On Sunday, Rep. Emanuel Cleaver (D-S.C.) referred to the deal as a "Satan Sandwich" - a term which instantly sparked a small cult following and even its own Twitter account.


----------



## Dr.House

It's what the VP and others like him feel and you leftoids have already embraced it, so why not run with it?

Get the banners made, print up the posters, get 0bama and Plugs to sign a few for campaign fundraisers...

It'll be a hoot...  Can't wait to see the political ads....


----------



## BDBoop

JosefK said:


> Once again, here's the right's proof. The article in its entirety. Could somebody please point out to me a quote from Biden? How about a quote from somebody else paraphrasing Biden? I do wear glasses, but I have no problem reading. As far as I can tell, the only person attributing the terrorist remark to Biden is, the author of the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After weeks of wrangling with the Republicans over the debt ceiling, Vice President Joe Biden accused members of the Tea Party of having "acted like terrorists," Politico.com reported.
> 
> The comments came in a closed-door Democratic Caucus meeting after Rep. Mike Doyle (D-Pa.) reportedly said that "We have negotiated with terrorists. This small group of terrorists have made it impossible to spend any money."
> 
> The Vice President's remarks came hours after President Obama announced he had reached a deal with Congressional leaders to raise the debt ceiling - a normally routine vote that Tea Party Republicans turned into a line in the sand over the country's debt.
> 
> The deal, which calls for between $2.1 and $2.4 trillion in deficit reduction over the next 10 years without any increases in revenue is considered a losing deal for Democrats - and even many Republicans - many of whom will likely be holding their noses when they vote for the bill on Monday.
> 
> Biden wasn't the only politician expressing his frustration with the Tea Party over the debt ceiling negotiations, which put the country's credit rating in danger and could have cost trillions in increased interest payments.
> 
> Rep. Luis Gutierrez (D-Ill.) called the Tea partiers "arsonists," saying that "the Tea Partiers and the GOP have made their slash and burn lunacy clear and while I do not love this compromise, my vote is a hose to stop the burning."
> 
> On Sunday, Rep. Emanuel Cleaver (D-S.C.) referred to the deal as a "Satan Sandwich" - a term which instantly sparked a small cult following and even its own Twitter account.
Click to expand...


So the guy who said it is stated right in the article not to be the veep, and it was still attributed to the veep? Weird.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr.House said:


> It's what the VP and others like him feel and you leftoids have already embraced it, so why not run with it?
> 
> Get the banners made, print up the posters, get 0bama and Plugs to sign a few for campaign fundraisers...
> 
> It'll be a hoot...  Can't wait to see the political ads....



You have that right. I want every liberal elected elitist(Republican or Democrat) to have fear in their hearts and mind everytime they vote. Fear will make a person do the right thing.


----------



## mudwhistle

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Hey Nancy hows that astorturf holding up?
> 
> Pelosi on Tea Parties: "We Call it Astroturf" - YouTube



Tax Cut????

Yeah right. 

What happened to the Tax Cut???

BTW, if Tax Cuts are so fucked up why did they claim the were giving 95% of us one?

If they gave us all Tax Cuts why are they saying that they caused the deficit and now they have to give us a Tax Increase??? 

Oh, I'm sorry.......Revenue.


----------



## bodecea

:





bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's what the VP and others like him feel and you leftoids have already embraced it, so why not run with it?
> 
> Get the banners made, print up the posters, get 0bama and Plugs to sign a few for campaign fundraisers...
> 
> It'll be a hoot...  Can't wait to see the political ads....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have that right. I want every liberal elected elitist(Republican or Democrat) to have fear in their hearts and mind everytime they vote. *Fear will make a person do the right thing*.
Click to expand...


I see your major problem....right there.


Explains.......so much.....


----------



## mudwhistle

JosefK said:


> Once again, here's the right's proof. The article in its entirety. Could somebody please point out to me a quote from Biden? How about a quote from somebody else paraphrasing Biden? I do wear glasses, but I have no problem reading. As far as I can tell, the only person attributing the terrorist remark to Biden is, the author of the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After weeks of wrangling with the Republicans over the debt ceiling, *Vice President Joe Biden accused members of the Tea Party of having "acted like terrorists," *Politico.com reported.
> 
> The comments came in a closed-door Democratic Caucus meeting after Rep. Mike Doyle (D-Pa.) reportedly said that "We have negotiated with terrorists. This small group of terrorists have made it impossible to spend any money."
> 
> The Vice President's remarks came hours after President Obama announced he had reached a deal with Congressional leaders to raise the debt ceiling - a normally routine vote that Tea Party Republicans turned into a line in the sand over the country's debt.
> 
> The deal, which calls for between $2.1 and $2.4 trillion in deficit reduction over the next 10 years without any increases in revenue is considered a losing deal for Democrats - and even many Republicans - many of whom will likely be holding their noses when they vote for the bill on Monday.
> 
> Biden wasn't the only politician expressing his frustration with the Tea Party over the debt ceiling negotiations, which put the country's credit rating in danger and could have cost trillions in increased interest payments.
> 
> Rep. Luis Gutierrez (D-Ill.) called the Tea partiers "arsonists," saying that "the Tea Partiers and the GOP have made their slash and burn lunacy clear and while I do not love this compromise, my vote is a hose to stop the burning."
> 
> On Sunday, Rep. Emanuel Cleaver (D-S.C.) referred to the deal as a "Satan Sandwich" - a term which instantly sparked a small cult following and even its own Twitter account.
Click to expand...


The first line states he accused them of acting like terrorists.

Later he denied it to assure that the White House didn't catch the blame for it, but......

I think the terrorist label was floated by the White House. 

When everyone else it acting like idiots Obama looks reasonable in comparison. That is the reason everyone on TV from the left started talking "terrorists". 

The VP thought his comments weren't on the record so he said what was on his mind and later denied it. The only reason we can't prove it is because nobody recorded him saying it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's what the VP and others like him feel and you leftoids have already embraced it, so why not run with it?
> 
> Get the banners made, print up the posters, get 0bama and Plugs to sign a few for campaign fundraisers...
> 
> It'll be a hoot...  Can't wait to see the political ads....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have that right. I want every liberal elected elitist(Republican or Democrat) to have fear in their hearts and mind everytime they vote. *Fear will make a person do the right thing*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see your major problem....right there.
> 
> 
> Explains.......so much.....
Click to expand...

You don't think fear plays a major factor in people doingthe right thing?

Do you speed, and if you do are you afraid of getting caught? if you get caught are you afraid of losing your driving privileges?

If you say no to any of that, that would explain a lot about you.


----------



## J.E.D

mudwhistle said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, here's the right's proof. The article in its entirety. Could somebody please point out to me a quote from Biden? How about a quote from somebody else paraphrasing Biden? I do wear glasses, but I have no problem reading. As far as I can tell, the only person attributing the terrorist remark to Biden is, the author of the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After weeks of wrangling with the Republicans over the debt ceiling, *Vice President Joe Biden accused members of the Tea Party of having "acted like terrorists," *Politico.com reported.
> 
> The comments came in a closed-door Democratic Caucus meeting after Rep. Mike Doyle (D-Pa.) reportedly said that "We have negotiated with terrorists. This small group of terrorists have made it impossible to spend any money."
> 
> The Vice President's remarks came hours after President Obama announced he had reached a deal with Congressional leaders to raise the debt ceiling - a normally routine vote that Tea Party Republicans turned into a line in the sand over the country's debt.
> 
> The deal, which calls for between $2.1 and $2.4 trillion in deficit reduction over the next 10 years without any increases in revenue is considered a losing deal for Democrats - and even many Republicans - many of whom will likely be holding their noses when they vote for the bill on Monday.
> 
> Biden wasn't the only politician expressing his frustration with the Tea Party over the debt ceiling negotiations, which put the country's credit rating in danger and could have cost trillions in increased interest payments.
> 
> Rep. Luis Gutierrez (D-Ill.) called the Tea partiers "arsonists," saying that "the Tea Partiers and the GOP have made their slash and burn lunacy clear and while I do not love this compromise, my vote is a hose to stop the burning."
> 
> On Sunday, Rep. Emanuel Cleaver (D-S.C.) referred to the deal as a "Satan Sandwich" - a term which instantly sparked a small cult following and even its own Twitter account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first line states he accused them of acting like terrorists.
> 
> Later he denied it to assure that the White House didn't catch the blame for it, but......
> 
> I think the terrorist label was floated by the White House.
> 
> When everyone else it acting like idiots Obama looks reasonable in comparison. That is the reason everyone on TV from the left started talking "terrorists".
> 
> The VP thought his comments weren't on the record so he said what was on his mind and later denied it. The only reason we can't prove it is because nobody recorded him saying it.
Click to expand...


Sorry, pal, that doesn't fly. The first lines says...so what? Is there a confirmed quote from Biden? No, there isn't. Thanks for playing. You can go back to sleep now.


----------



## J.E.D

BDBoop said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, here's the right's proof. The article in its entirety. Could somebody please point out to me a quote from Biden? How about a quote from somebody else paraphrasing Biden? I do wear glasses, but I have no problem reading. As far as I can tell, the only person attributing the terrorist remark to Biden is, the author of the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After weeks of wrangling with the Republicans over the debt ceiling, Vice President Joe Biden accused members of the Tea Party of having "acted like terrorists," Politico.com reported.
> 
> The comments came in a closed-door Democratic Caucus meeting after Rep. Mike Doyle (D-Pa.) reportedly said that "We have negotiated with terrorists. This small group of terrorists have made it impossible to spend any money."
> 
> The Vice President's remarks came hours after President Obama announced he had reached a deal with Congressional leaders to raise the debt ceiling - a normally routine vote that Tea Party Republicans turned into a line in the sand over the country's debt.
> 
> The deal, which calls for between $2.1 and $2.4 trillion in deficit reduction over the next 10 years without any increases in revenue is considered a losing deal for Democrats - and even many Republicans - many of whom will likely be holding their noses when they vote for the bill on Monday.
> 
> Biden wasn't the only politician expressing his frustration with the Tea Party over the debt ceiling negotiations, which put the country's credit rating in danger and could have cost trillions in increased interest payments.
> 
> Rep. Luis Gutierrez (D-Ill.) called the Tea partiers "arsonists," saying that "the Tea Partiers and the GOP have made their slash and burn lunacy clear and while I do not love this compromise, my vote is a hose to stop the burning."
> 
> On Sunday, Rep. Emanuel Cleaver (D-S.C.) referred to the deal as a "Satan Sandwich" - a term which instantly sparked a small cult following and even its own Twitter account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the guy who said it is stated right in the article not to be the veep, and it was still attributed to the veep? Weird.
Click to expand...


Welcome to the wacky world of Republicans; where everything is not what it seems; where an article that has no actual quote of Biden saying, "terrorist" is proof that Biden said, "terrorist".


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JosefK said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, here's the right's proof. The article in its entirety. Could somebody please point out to me a quote from Biden? How about a quote from somebody else paraphrasing Biden? I do wear glasses, but I have no problem reading. As far as I can tell, the only person attributing the terrorist remark to Biden is, the author of the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first line states he accused them of acting like terrorists.
> 
> Later he denied it to assure that the White House didn't catch the blame for it, but......
> 
> I think the terrorist label was floated by the White House.
> 
> When everyone else it acting like idiots Obama looks reasonable in comparison. That is the reason everyone on TV from the left started talking "terrorists".
> 
> The VP thought his comments weren't on the record so he said what was on his mind and later denied it. The only reason we can't prove it is because nobody recorded him saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, pal, that doesn't fly. The first lines says...so what? Is there a confirmed quote from Biden? No, there isn't. Thanks for playing. You can go back to sleep now.
Click to expand...


You're acting like a terrorist.


----------



## J.E.D

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first line states he accused them of acting like terrorists.
> 
> Later he denied it to assure that the White House didn't catch the blame for it, but......
> 
> I think the terrorist label was floated by the White House.
> 
> When everyone else it acting like idiots Obama looks reasonable in comparison. That is the reason everyone on TV from the left started talking "terrorists".
> 
> The VP thought his comments weren't on the record so he said what was on his mind and later denied it. The only reason we can't prove it is because nobody recorded him saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, pal, that doesn't fly. The first lines says...so what? Is there a confirmed quote from Biden? No, there isn't. Thanks for playing. You can go back to sleep now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're acting like a terrorist.
Click to expand...


Good one. When you're proven wrong, without a doubt; when you have absolutely nothing left in your bag of lies; the only thing you can do is laugh it off. You may not be winning the argument, but at least you have a sense of humor.


----------



## Salt Jones

Lovebears65 said:


> Obama Conversation With Tea Partier Gets Heated - FoxNews.com



they are terrorist and should be treated as such.


----------



## J.E.D

Dr.House said:


> It's what the VP and others like him feel and you leftoids have already embraced it, so why not run with it?
> 
> Get the banners made, print up the posters, get 0bama and Plugs to sign a few for campaign fundraisers...
> 
> It'll be a hoot...  Can't wait to see the political ads....



 Oh, so now it's, "Well, that's what Dems "feel", so...". I'll take that as an admission of defeat. Thanks for playing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JosefK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, pal, that doesn't fly. The first lines says...so what? Is there a confirmed quote from Biden? No, there isn't. Thanks for playing. You can go back to sleep now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're acting like a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good one. When you're proven wrong, without a doubt; when you have absolutely nothing left in your bag of lies; the only thing you can do is laugh it off. You may not be winning the argument, but at least you have a sense of humor.
Click to expand...


You claim we're lying yet you want to believe a man who has done nothing but lie from day one. Interesting. it's makes for a weak deflection.


----------



## J.E.D

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're acting like a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good one. When you're proven wrong, without a doubt; when you have absolutely nothing left in your bag of lies; the only thing you can do is laugh it off. You may not be winning the argument, but at least you have a sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claim we're lying yet you want to believe a man who has done nothing but lie from day one. Interesting. it's makes for a weak deflection.
Click to expand...


I'll make you a deal. I'll stop calling you a liar when you stop lying. And who is this "he" that you speak of? Do you have proof that "he" (whoever that is) has lied from day one? How about we stick with the argument at hand. You know, the one that you lost long ago. And you want to talk about deflection?  Go ahead, change the subject. I realize that's all you have left.


----------



## Sallow

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Hey Nancy hows that astorturf holding up?
> 
> Pelosi on Tea Parties: "We Call it Astroturf" - YouTube



Pretty good.

They've got a Dick Armey backing them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JosefK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good one. When you're proven wrong, without a doubt; when you have absolutely nothing left in your bag of lies; the only thing you can do is laugh it off. You may not be winning the argument, but at least you have a sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim we're lying yet you want to believe a man who has done nothing but lie from day one. Interesting. it's makes for a weak deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll make you a deal. I'll stop calling you a liar when you stop lying. And who is this "he" that you speak of? Do you have proof that "he" (whoever that is) has lied from day one? How about we stick with the argument at hand. You know, the one that you lost long ago. And you want to talk about deflection?  Go ahead, change the subject. I realize that's all you have left.
Click to expand...


I haven't lied but yet you want to call me a liar.


----------



## J.E.D

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claim we're lying yet you want to believe a man who has done nothing but lie from day one. Interesting. it's makes for a weak deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make you a deal. I'll stop calling you a liar when you stop lying. And who is this "he" that you speak of? Do you have proof that "he" (whoever that is) has lied from day one? How about we stick with the argument at hand. You know, the one that you lost long ago. And you want to talk about deflection?  Go ahead, change the subject. I realize that's all you have left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't lied but yet you want to call me a liar.
Click to expand...


You're claiming - no, insisting - that Biden called Tea Party congressmen terrorists, despite having no proof that he said what you claim. It's been pointed out to you over and over and over that there is not an actual quote of Biden saying that; yet, you continue to insist that it's true. In my book, that makes you a liar.


----------



## taichiliberal

_
Some Democrats familiar with the meeting said at the time that Biden had appeared to agree with the sentiment expressed by Doyle and others as a way of moving the conversation along and convincing Democrats to support the final compromise. But Biden himself denied to CBS News that he had uttered the word terrorist in the meeting in the context of the Tea Party._



Bottom line: Politico originally cited "unnamed sources" who said they heard Biden "echo" (or agreed with the sentiment) the statements of OTHER Dem politicians who said the Tea Party are acting like terrorist.  NO ONE CAN GIVE AN AUDIO OR VIDEO OR A DIRECT QUOTE by Biden or by someone in conversation with him where Biden used that word to describe the Tea Party or Tea Party elected congressmen...at most 

So now we have some Teabagger who confronts the President, then is given a short audience, then tells Fox News HIS VERSION of the conversation....the crux of which he's pissed because Obama won't admit to something that CANNOT BE PROVEN BEYOND HEARSAY. Mind you, the Tea Party has a history of insisting their opinions, suppositions and conjectures supercede documented facts....and their neocon, right wingnut and occasional libertarian compadres run the bullhorn with them.

But as always, a little honest analysis of ALL the facts cuts through the Fox fog.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JosefK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make you a deal. I'll stop calling you a liar when you stop lying. And who is this "he" that you speak of? Do you have proof that "he" (whoever that is) has lied from day one? How about we stick with the argument at hand. You know, the one that you lost long ago. And you want to talk about deflection?  Go ahead, change the subject. I realize that's all you have left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't lied but yet you want to call me a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're claiming - no, insisting - that Biden called Tea Party congressmen terrorists, despite having no proof that he said what you claim. It's been pointed out to you over and over and over that there is not an actual quote of Biden saying that; yet, you continue to insist that it's true. In my book, that makes you a liar.
Click to expand...


I don't recall making such a claim. I know the tea party has been accused by the media as to being terrorist like, but I don't think I havemade a claim that biden said it.


----------



## mudwhistle

taichiliberal said:


> _
> Some Democrats familiar with the meeting said at the time that Biden had appeared to agree with the sentiment expressed by Doyle and others as a way of moving the conversation along and convincing Democrats to support the final compromise. But Biden himself denied to CBS News that he had uttered the word &#8220;terrorist&#8221; in the meeting in the context of the Tea Party._
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: Politico originally cited "unnamed sources" who said they heard Biden "echo" (or agreed with the sentiment) the statements of OTHER Dem politicians who said the Tea Party are acting like terrorist.  NO ONE CAN GIVE AN AUDIO OR VIDEO OR A DIRECT QUOTE by Biden or by someone in conversation with him where Biden used that word to describe the Tea Party or Tea Party elected congressmen...at most
> 
> So now we have some Teabagger who confronts the President, then is given a short audience, then tells Fox News HIS VERSION of the conversation....the crux of which he's pissed because Obama won't admit to something that CANNOT BE PROVEN BEYOND HEARSAY. Mind you, the Tea Party has a history of insisting their opinions, suppositions and conjectures supercede documented facts....and their neocon, right wingnut and occasional libertarian compadres run the bullhorn with them.
> 
> But as always, a little honest analysis of ALL the facts cuts through the Fox fog.



Well, this is funny.

The left thinks they're talking from a moral high ground on honesty.

One only has to listen to any Obama speech and realize that honesty isn't exactly his forte. 


Now if the White House wants to claim they have nothing to do with all of this Tea Party terrorism talk I say let them at their own peril. Everyone knows why all of the sudden everyone in Washington starts spouting catch-phrases and words. It's because the White House put the word out. The White House is in full campaign mode. This is all just part of their game plan. The White House has put out the word that is to be used to the media and to other Democrats in the past and this is no exception.

Other key words and phrases used in the past:

*Terrorism* is now *Man-made disaster*
*The War on Terror* is now *Overseas Contingency Operation*
*Spending* is now called* Investing*
*Raising taxes* is replaced with *Generating Revenue*
*Spreading the wealth* is now called* Fairness* and *Social Justice* 
*Giving in to Democrats* is now called *A Balanced Approach*
Calling for *Spending Cuts* is now called *Terrorism*

It's not much of a leap to assume that the White House is the source of all of this terrorism talk. 

*They can't call actual terrorists what they are but they have no qualms in calling average Americans in the Tea Party terrorists. *

It's utterly despicable in my opinion.


----------



## mudwhistle

Oh, btw.

The Tea Party member that questioned Obama is basically unemployed.

When Obama took over most of the auto industry he put Ryan Rhodes, who was a car-salesman, out of business. The car dealership he worked at was closed thanks to Obama's policies.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sallow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let me see if I got this;
> 
> People call big 0 a kenyan and a socialist.
> 
> so that makes it OK for Biden to call Americans that disagree with him, terrorist.
> 
> 
> This must be more of that "Fairness doctrine" non-sense.
> 
> 
> and now they are saying the Biden seemed to have disagreed with someone else calling us terrorist.
> 
> If this wasn't such a pathetic pile of shit, it would be funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did that publicly where..exactly?
> 
> I'm sure "Unnamed Source" is always a reliable source of information.
> 
> Which is why you will see me linking stuff Republicans say from now on..that's attributed to "Unnamed Source" and I will have you unquestioningly believe it without challenge.
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...


It came from his own people.

Why would his own people make shit up?

I'd be willing to bet someone came up with the idea b/c they thought it was a great idea that would rally support from the left.


----------



## Jarhead

Mustang said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> El surprise. The stories of the security detail don't jibe with the people arrested. Considering that there was obviously a pattern of summarily removing perceived dissenters from events where Bush was going to speak, I think it's probably safe to assume that security details all across the country were instructed to remove anyone, regardless of how well-behaved they were, if they had signs or t-shirts critical of Bush and/or his policies.
> 
> Additionally, considering the fact that the people arrested were not prosecuted (probably due to a complete lack of evidence), it's not a stretch to believe THEIR stories in the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now your fact is nothing more than paranoid assumption on your part.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, paranoid assumption is the perview of the RW.  What >I< see is a complete lack of evidence that these people actually broke any laws or behaved in a way that warranted arrest.  That's why they were not prosecuted.  One of the women, Christine Nelson, who by the way wasn't just arrested, she was strip searched too.  And what does she do for a living?  She teaches history and gov't at a middle school in Cedar Rapids.  Last time I checked, Cedar Rapids was not a hotbed of radical groups, and female middle school teachers are not threats to national security.
> 
> But you defend their arrest, do you?  How about if conservative women who worked as middle school teachers were arrested under the same circumstance?  Would you be fine with that?
> 
> Say yes, and at least you'll appear intellectually consistent even though you'll still look like a fool.
Click to expand...


We do not know the facts that prompted the arrest....but many times unruly protesters who refuse to listen to the authorities are arrested simply to get them away from the scene and preventing things from getting more heated up...and then no charges are pressed as it is determined that although the law was broken, (maybe as simple as crossing the police line), it was a victimless crime and nothing more dangerous resulted from the activity....and it is not necessary to "teach a lesson" by pressing charges as the arrest itself was a lesson in itself.

I do not defend nor do I condemn the arrest. But I have faith that our police officers did what they deemed best at the time.

The professor in Boston no doubtedly broke the law and warranted an arrest. However, once the dust settled, it was determined that although he broke the law by refusing to show ID to the officer, it was a victimless crime that was prompted by emotions....so pressing charges was not necessary.

My son was caught drinking beer in a parking lot at the age of 18. He was deemed an adult and arrested for open alcohol in a public place. He no doubtedly broke the law.....but they called me, I picked him up and they did not press charges as the lesson was learned by the arrest itself.

You see....you are acting paranoid with your assumptions. You assume becuase of "A" then it MUST BE "B"....but there are so many examples where if it is "A" it does not have to be "B"....but your paranoia forces you to assume it MUST BE "B".

It must be tough being you.


----------



## Sallow

taichiliberal said:


> _
> Some Democrats familiar with the meeting said at the time that Biden had appeared to agree with the sentiment expressed by Doyle and others as a way of moving the conversation along and convincing Democrats to support the final compromise. But Biden himself denied to CBS News that he had uttered the word terrorist in the meeting in the context of the Tea Party._
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: Politico originally cited "unnamed sources" who said they heard Biden "echo" (or agreed with the sentiment) the statements of OTHER Dem politicians who said the Tea Party are acting like terrorist.  NO ONE CAN GIVE AN AUDIO OR VIDEO OR A DIRECT QUOTE by Biden or by someone in conversation with him where Biden used that word to describe the Tea Party or Tea Party elected congressmen...at most
> 
> So now we have some Teabagger who confronts the President, then is given a short audience, then tells Fox News HIS VERSION of the conversation....the crux of which he's pissed because Obama won't admit to something that CANNOT BE PROVEN BEYOND HEARSAY. Mind you, the Tea Party has a history of insisting their opinions, suppositions and conjectures supercede documented facts....and their neocon, right wingnut and occasional libertarian compadres run the bullhorn with them.
> 
> But as always, a little honest analysis of ALL the facts cuts through the Fox fog.



Add in this was behind closed doors not meant for public consumption.

You know..like when Dick Cheney had meeting with the heads of oil companies to determine public policy for energy.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Some Democrats familiar with the meeting said at the time that Biden had appeared to agree with the sentiment expressed by Doyle and others as a way of moving the conversation along and convincing Democrats to support the final compromise. But Biden himself denied to CBS News that he had uttered the word terrorist in the meeting in the context of the Tea Party._
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: Politico originally cited "unnamed sources" who said they heard Biden "echo" (or agreed with the sentiment) the statements of OTHER Dem politicians who said the Tea Party are acting like terrorist.  NO ONE CAN GIVE AN AUDIO OR VIDEO OR A DIRECT QUOTE by Biden or by someone in conversation with him where Biden used that word to describe the Tea Party or Tea Party elected congressmen...at most
> 
> So now we have some Teabagger who confronts the President, then is given a short audience, then tells Fox News HIS VERSION of the conversation....the crux of which he's pissed because Obama won't admit to something that CANNOT BE PROVEN BEYOND HEARSAY. Mind you, the Tea Party has a history of insisting their opinions, suppositions and conjectures supercede documented facts....and their neocon, right wingnut and occasional libertarian compadres run the bullhorn with them.
> 
> But as always, a little honest analysis of ALL the facts cuts through the Fox fog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add in this was behind closed doors not meant for public consumption.
> 
> You know..like when Dick Cheney had meeting with the heads of oil companies to determine public policy for energy.
Click to expand...


Yeah. Don't talk to energy producers about energy. 

Btw, what do you think was discussed in this meeting?

Could it have been how to get away with calling several million Americans terrorists?
What would be the reaction?
How would it effect the President?
How could Obama take advantage of the hyperbole it represents?
Would it make him appear rational?
Would the stain of the accusations inflame the public against the Tea Party?

I would like to be a fly on the wall at one of these brainstorming sessions. 

Course all knowledge of the meeting must be ether denied or crafted to give the President and the VP plausible deniability in case what was discussed becomes public. 

Is that what you mean?


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

I'm not sure what the big deal is???  Why is Dick Cheney having a meeting with oil company executives to determine energy policy any worse than the Obama whitehouse having a meeting with union executives to determine labor policy??  If you are going to seek answers about energy, then who do you go to??  Cornell West??  Krugman??  The only thing that those two people know about energy is that the gas nozzle goes into your gas tank.  Perhaps it would have fit your sensabilities if Dick Cheney would have had a meeting with the EPA to determine energy policies?  Or perhaps if we are determining policies for Native Americans, we have meetings with La Raza?

This Tea Party member doesn't really care if Joe Biden called us a terrorist or not.  We definately got his attention, didn't we?  Next time we just may have the votes to really stall any debt ceiling raise until Congress decides that they just may have to live within our means.  OR, this is just going to make all you lefties just shiver, perhaps we'll have the votes to pass a constitutional amendment REQUIRING that the federal government only spend what it brings in unless Congress actually DECLARES a state of war.  Wow, I can hear the shreiking all the way to Oklahoma on that one!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the Bush years folks like Al Gore, Jimmy Carter, Bill & Hillary Clinton,  Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, Dick Durbin, (the list goes on an on) have said worse.
> 
> I've got an idea. I wear a size 12E boot. Why don't you sit on it and I'll go look for your links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks. I don't sit on boots.
> 
> Do me a favor though.
> 
> Stop being stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh..I just realized that is impossible for you. Because you lack higher functions.
> 
> Like cognition.
> 
> Like being able to back any of the vomit you put up here up.
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look in the mirror fuckwad.
Click to expand...


Wow, and he actually felt that had to be broken into seven distinct paragraphs?

My God.


----------



## Intense

By JAMES TARANTO

*Did Vice President Biden liken Tea Party Republicans to terrorists in a meeting with House Democrats? Eyewitnesses say yes, but he denies it, Politico reports:
*
    Biden was agreeing with a line of argument made by Rep. Mike Doyle (D-Pa.) at a two-hour, closed-door Democratic Caucus meeting.

*"We have negotiated with terrorists," an angry Doyle said, according to sources in the room. "This small group of terrorists have made it impossible to spend any money."
*
Biden, driven by his Democratic allies' misgivings about the debt-limit deal, responded: "They have acted like terrorists."

    Biden's office initially declined to comment about what the vice president said inside the closed-door session, but after Politico published the remarks, spokeswoman Kendra Barkoff said: "The word was used by several members of Congress. The vice president does not believe it's an appropriate term in political discourse."

*Whether Biden said it or not, all parties seem to agree that Doyle and perhaps other House Democrats did. And plenty of prominent elite liberals have sounded the theme. It's become commonplace on the opinion pages of the New York Times, where Joe Nocera rants:
*
You know what they say: Never negotiate with terrorists. It only encourages them. These last few months, much of the country has watched in horror as the Tea Party Republicans have waged jihad on the American people. . . . Their goal, they believed, was worth blowing up the country for, if that's what it took. . . . For now, the Tea Party Republicans can put aside their suicide vests. But rest assured: They'll have them on again soon enough.

'Civility': The Denouement - WSJ.com


----------



## Dr.House

Intense said:


> By JAMES TARANTO
> 
> *Did Vice President Biden liken Tea Party Republicans to terrorists in a meeting with House Democrats? Eyewitnesses say yes, but he denies it, Politico reports:
> *
> Biden was agreeing with a line of argument made by Rep. Mike Doyle (D-Pa.) at a two-hour, closed-door Democratic Caucus meeting.
> 
> *"We have negotiated with terrorists," an angry Doyle said, according to sources in the room. "This small group of terrorists have made it impossible to spend any money."
> *
> Biden, driven by his Democratic allies' misgivings about the debt-limit deal, responded: "They have acted like terrorists."
> 
> Biden's office initially declined to comment about what the vice president said inside the closed-door session, but after Politico published the remarks, spokeswoman Kendra Barkoff said: "The word was used by several members of Congress. The vice president does not believe it's an appropriate term in political discourse."
> 
> *Whether Biden said it or not, all parties seem to agree that Doyle and perhaps other House Democrats did. And plenty of prominent elite liberals have sounded the theme. It's become commonplace on the opinion pages of the New York Times, where Joe Nocera rants:
> *
> You know what they say: Never negotiate with terrorists. It only encourages them. These last few months, much of the country has watched in horror as the Tea Party Republicans have waged jihad on the American people. . . . Their goal, they believed, was worth blowing up the country for, if that's what it took. . . . For now, the Tea Party Republicans can put aside their suicide vests. But rest assured: They'll have them on again soon enough.
> 
> 'Civility': The Denouement - WSJ.com




Damn!  "Suicide vests"??

And to think these same libs were crying and whining about targets and crosshairs not long ago...

I guess they told Barry to shove his "tone down the rhetoric" advice up his ass...lol


----------



## J.E.D

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let me see if I got this;
> 
> People call big 0 a kenyan and a socialist.
> 
> so that makes it OK for Biden to call Americans that disagree with him, terrorist.
> 
> 
> This must be more of that "Fairness doctrine" non-sense.
> 
> 
> and now they are saying the Biden seemed to have disagreed with someone else calling us terrorist.
> 
> If this wasn't such a pathetic pile of shit, it would be funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did that publicly where..exactly?
> 
> I'm sure "Unnamed Source" is always a reliable source of information.
> 
> Which is why you will see me linking stuff Republicans say from now on..that's attributed to "Unnamed Source" and I will have you unquestioningly believe it without challenge.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It came from his own people.
> 
> Why would his own people make shit up?
> 
> I'd be willing to bet someone came up with the idea b/c they thought it was a great idea that would rally support from the left.
Click to expand...


Do you have a confirmed quote from one of his "people" that specifically names Biden as the person who said htis? No? That's what I thought.


----------



## Intense

*Vice President Joe Bidens comparison of tea party negotiators to terrorists during the debt-limit crisis is still causing headaches for the White House  and on the campaign trail  more than two weeks after POLITICO reported Bidens comments from a closed-door Democratic meeting in the Capitol.*

*President Barack Obama on Monday stood by the vice presidents denial,* and then on Wednesday morning The Washington Posts Glenn Kessler in his Fact Checker column took a shot at POLITICOs reporting, saying he was dubious that Biden actually made such remarks.

*For the record, POLITICO stands by the story and has done so since the moment it was posted on our website. Furthermore, the vice presidents office has never asked for a correction or retraction despite follow-up denials by Biden himself.*

Setting aside the idea that its virtually impossible for one media organization to fact-check another media outlets reporting on what a public official said behind closed doors when theres no known recording or transcript, we thought it would be fair to pull back the curtain on our reporting process and explain how the story came together.

Like many stories, *it started with a tip from a source who was inside the tense Aug. 1 Democratic meeting with Biden as the debt negotiations reached a critical point. This is how much of the reporting works on Capitol Hill  reporters stand outside closed conference rooms, emailing people inside those meetings while waiting to buttonhole lawmakers as they leave. The best reporters have sources who reveal what goes on in these meetings, and we protect these sources.*

*After hearing from the first source, the two POLITICO reporters on the story, Jonathan Allen and John Bresnahan, quickly confirmed Bidens words with three other sources who were in the same room. They also contacted a fifth source, who confirmed the basic reporting.* The original tip came in at about 1 p.m. Aug. 1, and POLITICO spent the next few hours in contact with the vice presidents office, which was aware of what the story was going to say and had been given several hours to respond by the time the story posted at 4 p.m.

Read more: The Biden 'terrorist' story: How it came together - Martin Kady II - POLITICO.com


----------



## Sallow

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Some Democrats familiar with the meeting said at the time that Biden had appeared to agree with the sentiment expressed by Doyle and others as a way of moving the conversation along and convincing Democrats to support the final compromise. But Biden himself denied to CBS News that he had uttered the word terrorist in the meeting in the context of the Tea Party._
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: Politico originally cited "unnamed sources" who said they heard Biden "echo" (or agreed with the sentiment) the statements of OTHER Dem politicians who said the Tea Party are acting like terrorist.  NO ONE CAN GIVE AN AUDIO OR VIDEO OR A DIRECT QUOTE by Biden or by someone in conversation with him where Biden used that word to describe the Tea Party or Tea Party elected congressmen...at most
> 
> So now we have some Teabagger who confronts the President, then is given a short audience, then tells Fox News HIS VERSION of the conversation....the crux of which he's pissed because Obama won't admit to something that CANNOT BE PROVEN BEYOND HEARSAY. Mind you, the Tea Party has a history of insisting their opinions, suppositions and conjectures supercede documented facts....and their neocon, right wingnut and occasional libertarian compadres run the bullhorn with them.
> 
> But as always, a little honest analysis of ALL the facts cuts through the Fox fog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add in this was behind closed doors not meant for public consumption.
> 
> You know..like when Dick Cheney had meeting with the heads of oil companies to determine public policy for energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. Don't talk to energy producers about energy.
> 
> Btw, what do you think was discussed in this meeting?
> 
> Could it have been how to get away with calling several million Americans terrorists?
> What would be the reaction?
> How would it effect the President?
> How could Obama take advantage of the hyperbole it represents?
> Would it make him appear rational?
> Would the stain of the accusations inflame the public against the Tea Party?
> 
> I would like to be a fly on the wall at one of these brainstorming sessions.
> 
> Course all knowledge of the meeting must be ether denied or crafted to give the President and the VP plausible deniability in case what was discussed becomes public.
> 
> Is that what you mean?
Click to expand...


Several million?  I doubt it even constitutes a million. And I am being generous.

Ah so..you want meetings on public policy secret and on private political policy public.

Careful what you wish for..cause that would mean Republican meetings would be subject to the same scrunity.

I hear they are a pretty randy bunch.


----------



## Sallow

Intense said:


> *Vice President Joe Bidens comparison of tea party negotiators to terrorists during the debt-limit crisis is still causing headaches for the White House  and on the campaign trail  more than two weeks after POLITICO reported Bidens comments from a closed-door Democratic meeting in the Capitol.*
> 
> *President Barack Obama on Monday stood by the vice presidents denial,* and then on Wednesday morning The Washington Posts Glenn Kessler in his Fact Checker column took a shot at POLITICOs reporting, saying he was dubious that Biden actually made such remarks.
> 
> *For the record, POLITICO stands by the story and has done so since the moment it was posted on our website. Furthermore, the vice presidents office has never asked for a correction or retraction despite follow-up denials by Biden himself.*
> 
> Setting aside the idea that its virtually impossible for one media organization to fact-check another media outlets reporting on what a public official said behind closed doors when theres no known recording or transcript, we thought it would be fair to pull back the curtain on our reporting process and explain how the story came together.
> 
> Like many stories, *it started with a tip from a source who was inside the tense Aug. 1 Democratic meeting with Biden as the debt negotiations reached a critical point. This is how much of the reporting works on Capitol Hill  reporters stand outside closed conference rooms, emailing people inside those meetings while waiting to buttonhole lawmakers as they leave. The best reporters have sources who reveal what goes on in these meetings, and we protect these sources.*
> 
> *After hearing from the first source, the two POLITICO reporters on the story, Jonathan Allen and John Bresnahan, quickly confirmed Bidens words with three other sources who were in the same room. They also contacted a fifth source, who confirmed the basic reporting.* The original tip came in at about 1 p.m. Aug. 1, and POLITICO spent the next few hours in contact with the vice presidents office, which was aware of what the story was going to say and had been given several hours to respond by the time the story posted at 4 p.m.
> 
> Read more: The Biden 'terrorist' story: How it came together - Martin Kady II - POLITICO.com



Still with this guy "unnamed source"?

Okay..I am going with "an aide".

Bush on the Constitution: 'It's just a goddamned piece of paper'



> GOP leaders told Bush that his hardcore push to renew the more onerous provisions of the act could further alienate conservatives still mad at the President from his botched attempt to nominate White House Counsel Harriet Miers to the Supreme Court.
> 
> I dont give a goddamn, Bush retorted. Im the President and the Commander-in-Chief. Do it my way.
> 
> Mr. President, one aide in the meeting said. There is a valid case that the provisions in this law undermine the Constitution.
> 
> Stop throwing the Constitution in my face, Bush screamed back. Its just a goddamned piece of paper!
> 
> Ive talked to three people present for the meeting that day and they all confirm that the President of the United States called the Constitution a goddamned piece of paper.



Since all unknown people are generally reliable.


----------



## Sallow

Soggy in NOLA said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks. I don't sit on boots.
> 
> Do me a favor though.
> 
> Stop being stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh..I just realized that is impossible for you. Because you lack higher functions.
> 
> Like cognition.
> 
> Like being able to back any of the vomit you put up here up.
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look in the mirror fuckwad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, and he actually felt that had to be broken into seven distinct paragraphs?
> 
> My God.
Click to expand...


Do me a favor..and leave me on ignore?

Thanks.


----------



## Intense

Sallow said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vice President Joe Biden&#8217;s comparison of tea party negotiators to terrorists during the debt-limit crisis is still causing headaches for the White House &#8212; and on the campaign trail &#8212; more than two weeks after POLITICO reported Biden&#8217;s comments from a closed-door Democratic meeting in the Capitol.*
> 
> *President Barack Obama on Monday stood by the vice president&#8217;s denial,* and then on Wednesday morning The Washington Post&#8217;s Glenn Kessler in his Fact Checker column took a shot at POLITICO&#8217;s reporting, saying he was &#8220;dubious&#8221; that Biden actually made such remarks.
> 
> *For the record, POLITICO stands by the story and has done so since the moment it was posted on our website. Furthermore, the vice president&#8217;s office has never asked for a correction or retraction despite follow-up denials by Biden himself.*
> 
> Setting aside the idea that it&#8217;s virtually impossible for one media organization to fact-check another media outlet&#8217;s reporting on what a public official said behind closed doors when there&#8217;s no known recording or transcript, we thought it would be fair to pull back the curtain on our reporting process and explain how the story came together.
> 
> Like many stories, *it started with a tip from a source who was inside the tense Aug. 1 Democratic meeting with Biden as the debt negotiations reached a critical point. This is how much of the reporting works on Capitol Hill &#8212; reporters stand outside closed conference rooms, emailing people inside those meetings while waiting to buttonhole lawmakers as they leave. The best reporters have sources who reveal what goes on in these meetings, and we protect these sources.*
> 
> *After hearing from the first source, the two POLITICO reporters on the story, Jonathan Allen and John Bresnahan, quickly confirmed Biden&#8217;s words with three other sources who were in the same room. They also contacted a fifth source, who confirmed the basic reporting.* The original tip came in at about 1 p.m. Aug. 1, and POLITICO spent the next few hours in contact with the vice president&#8217;s office, which was aware of what the story was going to say and had been given several hours to respond by the time the story posted at 4 p.m.
> 
> Read more: The Biden 'terrorist' story: How it came together - Martin Kady II - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still with this guy "unnamed source"?
> 
> Okay..I am going with "an aide".
> 
> Bush on the Constitution: 'It's just a goddamned piece of paper'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOP leaders told Bush that his hardcore push to renew the more onerous provisions of the act could further alienate conservatives still mad at the President from his botched attempt to nominate White House Counsel Harriet Miers to the Supreme Court.
> 
> &#8220;I don&#8217;t give a goddamn,&#8221; Bush retorted. &#8220;I&#8217;m the President and the Commander-in-Chief. Do it my way.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;Mr. President,&#8221; one aide in the meeting said. &#8220;There is a valid case that the provisions in this law undermine the Constitution.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;Stop throwing the Constitution in my face,&#8221; Bush screamed back. &#8220;It&#8217;s just a goddamned piece of paper!&#8221;
> 
> I&#8217;ve talked to three people present for the meeting that day and they all confirm that the President of the United States called the Constitution &#8220;a goddamned piece of paper.&#8221;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since all unknown people are generally reliable.
Click to expand...


*5 unnamed sources in a closed meeting.*


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in this was behind closed doors not meant for public consumption.
> 
> You know..like when Dick Cheney had meeting with the heads of oil companies to determine public policy for energy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Don't talk to energy producers about energy.
> 
> Btw, what do you think was discussed in this meeting?
> 
> Could it have been how to get away with calling several million Americans terrorists?
> What would be the reaction?
> How would it effect the President?
> How could Obama take advantage of the hyperbole it represents?
> Would it make him appear rational?
> Would the stain of the accusations inflame the public against the Tea Party?
> 
> I would like to be a fly on the wall at one of these brainstorming sessions.
> 
> Course all knowledge of the meeting must be ether denied or crafted to give the President and the VP plausible deniability in case what was discussed becomes public.
> 
> Is that what you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several million?  I doubt it even constitutes a million. And I am being generous.
> 
> Ah so..you want meetings on public policy secret and on private political policy public.
> 
> Careful what you wish for..cause that would mean Republican meetings would be subject to the same scrunity.
> 
> I hear they are a pretty randy bunch.
Click to expand...


I hate to tell you this numbnuts...but several million Americans feel exactly the way the Tea Party does. Very few of them are actual members because there is no official way to join. You put a Tea Party sticker on your car...you're a member.


----------



## Intense

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Don't talk to energy producers about energy.
> 
> Btw, what do you think was discussed in this meeting?
> 
> Could it have been how to get away with calling several million Americans terrorists?
> What would be the reaction?
> How would it effect the President?
> How could Obama take advantage of the hyperbole it represents?
> Would it make him appear rational?
> Would the stain of the accusations inflame the public against the Tea Party?
> 
> I would like to be a fly on the wall at one of these brainstorming sessions.
> 
> Course all knowledge of the meeting must be ether denied or crafted to give the President and the VP plausible deniability in case what was discussed becomes public.
> 
> Is that what you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several million?  I doubt it even constitutes a million. And I am being generous.
> 
> Ah so..you want meetings on public policy secret and on private political policy public.
> 
> Careful what you wish for..cause that would mean Republican meetings would be subject to the same scrunity.
> 
> I hear they are a pretty randy bunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you this numbnuts...but several million Americans feel exactly the way the Tea Party does. Very few of them are actual members because there is no official way to join. You put a Tea Party sticker on your car...you're a member.
Click to expand...


You can sign up here.

Tea Party - Tea Party Command Center


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Idiots on the left now hear this. If the tea party was full of terrorist they would have taken obama out right there on the spot, because terrorist don't care they do what is set on their mind. And if the secret service thought the TEA PARTY WERE TERRORIST they never would have allowed obama to get that close to the crowd. You idiots have been played by you&#8217;re media gods.

Here's the video look how close he is to the alledged terrorist group.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCeZiMfLXPQ]Obama confronted by Tea Party activists in Iowa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Idiots on the left now hear this. If the tea party was full of terrorist they would have taken obama out right there on the spot, because terrorist don't care they do what is set on their mind. And if the secret service thought the TEA PARTY WERE TERRORIST they never would have allowed obama to get that close to the crowd. You idiots have been played by you&#8217;re media gods.
> 
> Here's the video look how close he is to the alledged terrorist group.
> Obama confronted by Tea Party activists in Iowa - YouTube



I don't know who's ass is being kissed in that last sentence, but the truth of that statement is being disputed, so he is misreporting. FOX does that too often.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Intense said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots on the left now hear this. If the tea party was full of terrorist they would have taken obama out right there on the spot, because terrorist don't care they do what is set on their mind. And if the secret service thought the TEA PARTY WERE TERRORIST they never would have allowed obama to get that close to the crowd. You idiots have been played by you&#8217;re media gods.
> 
> Here's the video look how close he is to the alledged terrorist group.
> Obama confronted by Tea Party activists in Iowa - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who's ass is being kissed in that last sentence, but the truth of that statement is being disputed, so he is misreporting. FOX does that too often.
Click to expand...


I'm not talking about if biden made the statement or not. But the name as been thrown at the tea party membes by the media and the left has jumped on it. Now if the TEA party was full of terrorist do you think the secert service would have allowed obama to get that clos? And also if the TEA party was full of terrorist they would have killed him right there on the spot, because terrorist do not care about anything but what they are doing right then.

OH AND AT THE END OF THE VIDEO YOU WILL HERE THE fox COMMENTATOR SAY THERE WAS NO TRUTH TO BIDEN SAYING IT OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT.


----------



## Intense

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots on the left now hear this. If the tea party was full of terrorist they would have taken obama out right there on the spot, because terrorist don't care they do what is set on their mind. And if the secret service thought the TEA PARTY WERE TERRORIST they never would have allowed obama to get that close to the crowd. You idiots have been played by youre media gods.
> 
> Here's the video look how close he is to the alledged terrorist group.
> Obama confronted by Tea Party activists in Iowa - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who's ass is being kissed in that last sentence, but the truth of that statement is being disputed, so he is misreporting. FOX does that too often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about if biden made the statement or not. But the name as been thrown at the tea party membes by the media and the left has jumped on it. Now if the TEA party was full of terrorist do you think the secert service would have allowed obama to get that clos? And also if the TEA party was full of terrorist they would have killed him right there on the spot, because terrorist do not care about anything but what they are doing right then.
> 
> OH AND AT THE END OF THE VIDEO YOU WILL HERE THE fox COMMENTATOR SAY THERE WAS NO TRUTH TO BIDEN SAYING IT OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT.
Click to expand...


My criticism is not of you, it is of the last sentence from the FOX reporter, which is under dispute by Politico. FOX is misreporting that.
Yes it is both absurd and inflammatory to call the Tea Party Terrorist.


----------



## taichiliberal

mudwhistle said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Some Democrats familiar with the meeting said at the time that Biden had appeared to agree with the sentiment expressed by Doyle and others as a way of moving the conversation along and convincing Democrats to support the final compromise. But Biden himself denied to CBS News that he had uttered the word terrorist in the meeting in the context of the Tea Party._
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: Politico originally cited "unnamed sources" who said they heard Biden "echo" (or agreed with the sentiment) the statements of OTHER Dem politicians who said the Tea Party are acting like terrorist.  NO ONE CAN GIVE AN AUDIO OR VIDEO OR A DIRECT QUOTE by Biden or by someone in conversation with him where Biden used that word to describe the Tea Party or Tea Party elected congressmen...at most
> 
> So now we have some Teabagger who confronts the President, then is given a short audience, then tells Fox News HIS VERSION of the conversation....the crux of which he's pissed because Obama won't admit to something that CANNOT BE PROVEN BEYOND HEARSAY. Mind you, the Tea Party has a history of insisting their opinions, suppositions and conjectures supercede documented facts....and their neocon, right wingnut and occasional libertarian compadres run the bullhorn with them.
> 
> But as always, a little honest analysis of ALL the facts cuts through the Fox fog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is funny.
> 
> The left thinks they're talking from a moral high ground on honesty.
> 
> One only has to listen to any Obama speech and realize that honesty isn't exactly his forte.
> 
> 
> Now if the White House wants to claim they have nothing to do with all of this Tea Party terrorism talk I say let them at their own peril. Everyone knows why all of the sudden everyone in Washington starts spouting catch-phrases and words. It's because the White House put the word out. The White House is in full campaign mode. This is all just part of their game plan. The White House has put out the word that is to be used to the media and to other Democrats in the past and this is no exception.
> 
> Other key words and phrases used in the past:
> 
> *Terrorism* is now *Man-made disaster*
> *The War on Terror* is now *Overseas Contingency Operation*
> *Spending* is now called* Investing*
> *Raising taxes* is replaced with *Generating Revenue*
> *Spreading the wealth* is now called* Fairness* and *Social Justice*
> *Giving in to Democrats* is now called *A Balanced Approach*
> Calling for *Spending Cuts* is now called *Terrorism*
> 
> It's not much of a leap to assume that the White House is the source of all of this terrorism talk.
> 
> *They can't call actual terrorists what they are but they have no qualms in calling average Americans in the Tea Party terrorists. *
> 
> It's utterly despicable in my opinion.
Click to expand...


Jeezus, you're a gasbag, Mud!  But for all your bluff and bluster, YOU CANNOT LOGICALLY OR FACTUALLY PROVE THAT BIDEN SAID WHAT HE'S ACCUSED OF....NOR CAN YOU OR ANYONE ELSE TELL US WHAT OBAMA SAID TO THAT TEABAGGING ASSHOLE WHO FOX NOISE GAVE 15 MINUTES OF FAME TO.

Now Mud, you can continue to blow smoke.


----------



## taichiliberal

mudwhistle said:


> Oh, btw.
> 
> The Tea Party member that questioned Obama is basically unemployed.
> 
> When Obama took over most of the auto industry he put Ryan Rhodes, who was a car-salesman, out of business. The car dealership he worked at was closed thanks to Obama's policies.




Let the Teabagger blame the Shrub for his unemployment, because the fiscal conclusion of the  Shrub's budget policy action came in 2009....in other words, in 2009 Obama inherited the shit pile the Shrub left.

As for "Ryan Rhodes" more unsubstantiated supposition and conjecture from our neocon parrot Mud.


----------



## taichiliberal

Sallow said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Some Democrats familiar with the meeting said at the time that Biden had appeared to agree with the sentiment expressed by Doyle and others as a way of moving the conversation along and convincing Democrats to support the final compromise. But Biden himself denied to CBS News that he had uttered the word &#8220;terrorist&#8221; in the meeting in the context of the Tea Party._
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: Politico originally cited "unnamed sources" who said they heard Biden "echo" (or agreed with the sentiment) the statements of OTHER Dem politicians who said the Tea Party are acting like terrorist.  NO ONE CAN GIVE AN AUDIO OR VIDEO OR A DIRECT QUOTE by Biden or by someone in conversation with him where Biden used that word to describe the Tea Party or Tea Party elected congressmen...at most
> 
> So now we have some Teabagger who confronts the President, then is given a short audience, then tells Fox News HIS VERSION of the conversation....the crux of which he's pissed because Obama won't admit to something that CANNOT BE PROVEN BEYOND HEARSAY. Mind you, the Tea Party has a history of insisting their opinions, suppositions and conjectures supercede documented facts....and their neocon, right wingnut and occasional libertarian compadres run the bullhorn with them.
> 
> But as always, a little honest analysis of ALL the facts cuts through the Fox fog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add in this was behind closed doors not meant for public consumption.
> 
> You know..like when Dick Cheney had meeting with the heads of oil companies to determine public policy for energy.
Click to expand...



Yeah...because Cheney's chicanery so aptly compares to Biden and company just shooting off their mouths in general (he said with tongue planted firmly in cheek).


----------



## Dr.House

taichiliberal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, btw.
> 
> The Tea Party member that questioned Obama is basically unemployed.
> 
> When Obama took over most of the auto industry he put Ryan Rhodes, who was a car-salesman, out of business. The car dealership he worked at was closed thanks to Obama's policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the Teabagger blame the Shrub for his unemployment, because the fiscal conclusion of the  Shrub's budget policy action came in 2009....in other words, in 2009 Obama inherited the shit pile the Shrub left.
> 
> As for "Ryan Rhodes" more unsubstantiated supposition and conjecture from our neocon parrot Mud.
Click to expand...


So 0bama did nothing since coming into office 1/20/2009?   

Ahh yes...  The 0bama motto:  The Buck Stops Elsewhere


Jeezus, some of you flaming liberals are fucking stupid...


----------



## Wicked Jester

taichiliberal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, btw.
> 
> The Tea Party member that questioned Obama is basically unemployed.
> 
> When Obama took over most of the auto industry he put Ryan Rhodes, who was a car-salesman, out of business. The car dealership he worked at was closed thanks to Obama's policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the Teabagger blame the Shrub for his unemployment, because the fiscal conclusion of the  Shrub's budget policy action came in 2009....in other words, in 2009 Obama inherited the shit pile the Shrub left.
> 
> As for "Ryan Rhodes" more unsubstantiated supposition and conjecture from our neocon parrot Mud.
Click to expand...

But, but, but, but, Obama has been claiming it's the ATM'S, internet, Earthquakes, Tsunami's, Tea Partiers, Republicans, Arab Springs, BAD LUCK, and of course Bush.

So tell us, lib, what's your excuse for Obama's abject failure?

This ought to be entertaining.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

taichiliberal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, btw.
> 
> The Tea Party member that questioned Obama is basically unemployed.
> 
> When Obama took over most of the auto industry he put Ryan Rhodes, who was a car-salesman, out of business. The car dealership he worked at was closed thanks to Obama's policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the Teabagger blame the Shrub for his unemployment, because the fiscal conclusion of the  Shrub's budget policy action came in 2009....in other words, in 2009 Obama inherited the shit pile the Shrub left.
> 
> As for "Ryan Rhodes" more unsubstantiated supposition and conjecture from our neocon parrot Mud.
Click to expand...


obama was a senator anything bush did for the economy obama approved of it. obama is just as guilty as any  other member of congress that supported Bushes fail economical policey.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr.House said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, btw.
> 
> The Tea Party member that questioned Obama is basically unemployed.
> 
> When Obama took over most of the auto industry he put Ryan Rhodes, who was a car-salesman, out of business. The car dealership he worked at was closed thanks to Obama's policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the Teabagger blame the Shrub for his unemployment, because the fiscal conclusion of the  Shrub's budget policy action came in 2009....in other words, in 2009 Obama inherited the shit pile the Shrub left.
> 
> As for "Ryan Rhodes" more unsubstantiated supposition and conjecture from our neocon parrot Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So 0bama did nothing since coming into office 1/20/2009?
> 
> Ahh yes...  The 0bama motto:  The Buck Stops Elsewhere
> 
> 
> Jeezus, some of you flaming liberals are fucking stupid...
Click to expand...

The buck stop with obama unless it's the economy and helping our enemies in Libya.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIviu4T0pD4]Obama: 'The buck stops here' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## taichiliberal

Dr.House said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, btw.
> 
> The Tea Party member that questioned Obama is basically unemployed.
> 
> When Obama took over most of the auto industry he put Ryan Rhodes, who was a car-salesman, out of business. The car dealership he worked at was closed thanks to Obama's policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the Teabagger blame the Shrub for his unemployment, because the fiscal conclusion of the  Shrub's budget policy action came in 2009....in other words, in 2009 Obama inherited the shit pile the Shrub left.
> 
> As for "Ryan Rhodes" more unsubstantiated supposition and conjecture from our neocon parrot Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So 0bama did nothing since coming into office 1/20/2009?
> 
> Ahh yes...  The 0bama motto:  The Buck Stops Elsewhere
> 
> 
> Jeezus, some of you flaming liberals are fucking stupid...
Click to expand...


And once again, another intellectually bankrupt neocon/teabagger parrot shoots his beak off about something he knows nothing about.

Here genius, learn what happened DESPITE the filibuster crazed Party of No (aka the Republican House/Senate):

Obama Administration&#8217;s Achievements (Thus Far) » Obama&#039;s Achievements Center


----------



## taichiliberal

Wicked Jester said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, btw.
> 
> The Tea Party member that questioned Obama is basically unemployed.
> 
> When Obama took over most of the auto industry he put Ryan Rhodes, who was a car-salesman, out of business. The car dealership he worked at was closed thanks to Obama's policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the Teabagger blame the Shrub for his unemployment, because the fiscal conclusion of the  Shrub's budget policy action came in 2009....in other words, in 2009 Obama inherited the shit pile the Shrub left.
> 
> As for "Ryan Rhodes" more unsubstantiated supposition and conjecture from our neocon parrot Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But, but, but, but, Obama has been claiming it's the ATM'S, internet, Earthquakes, Tsunami's, Tea Partiers, Republicans, Arab Springs, BAD LUCK, and of course Bush.
> 
> So tell us, lib, what's your excuse for Obama's abject failure?
> 
> This ought to be entertaining.
Click to expand...


The only entertaining thing to your response is seeing yet another neocon/teabagger jackass bray nothing but dodges and BS.  Neither you or your idiot compadre could counter my proving him wrong on his assertion, so instead you want me to literally prove a negative via your inane "question".

Run-a-long, you wickedly stupid Jester....you're a bigger joke than you realize.


----------



## taichiliberal

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, btw.
> 
> The Tea Party member that questioned Obama is basically unemployed.
> 
> When Obama took over most of the auto industry he put Ryan Rhodes, who was a car-salesman, out of business. The car dealership he worked at was closed thanks to Obama's policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the Teabagger blame the Shrub for his unemployment, because the fiscal conclusion of the  Shrub's budget policy action came in 2009....in other words, in 2009 Obama inherited the shit pile the Shrub left.
> 
> As for "Ryan Rhodes" more unsubstantiated supposition and conjecture from our neocon parrot Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obama was a senator anything bush did for the economy obama approved of it. obama is just as guilty as any  other member of congress that supported Bushes fail economical policey.
Click to expand...



And of course, you can provide Obama's ENTIRE voting record during the Shrub's terms to substantiate your claim?  I'll wait.


----------



## taichiliberal

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let the Teabagger blame the Shrub for his unemployment, because the fiscal conclusion of the  Shrub's budget policy action came in 2009....in other words, in 2009 Obama inherited the shit pile the Shrub left.
> 
> As for "Ryan Rhodes" more unsubstantiated supposition and conjecture from our neocon parrot Mud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 0bama did nothing since coming into office 1/20/2009?
> 
> Ahh yes...  The 0bama motto:  The Buck Stops Elsewhere
> 
> 
> Jeezus, some of you flaming liberals are fucking stupid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The buck stop with obama unless it's the economy and helping our enemies in Libya.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIviu4T0pD4]Obama: 'The buck stops here' - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...



Let's see, I proved Mud dead wrong on his assertion and have yet to see him supply some fact based proof of his "Ryan Rhodes" claim.

Instead, I get some 6th grade retorts from Dr. House and the BigReb fool...both long on accusations, unsubstantiated claims, supposition and conjecture.

Maybe this will teach the rest of American NOT to sit on their hands during the next voting cycle.  None of these neocon numbskulls can't prove what they are accusing Biden of....pathetic.


----------



## Wicked Jester

taichiliberal said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let the Teabagger blame the Shrub for his unemployment, because the fiscal conclusion of the  Shrub's budget policy action came in 2009....in other words, in 2009 Obama inherited the shit pile the Shrub left.
> 
> As for "Ryan Rhodes" more unsubstantiated supposition and conjecture from our neocon parrot Mud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 0bama did nothing since coming into office 1/20/2009?
> 
> Ahh yes...  The 0bama motto:  The Buck Stops Elsewhere
> 
> 
> Jeezus, some of you flaming liberals are fucking stupid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once again, another intellectually bankrupt neocon/teabagger parrot shoots his beak off about something he knows nothing about.
> 
> Here genius, learn what happened DESPITE the filibuster crazed Party of No (aka the Republican House/Senate):
> 
> Obama Administration&#8217;s Achievements (Thus Far) » Obama's Achievements Center
Click to expand...

Yeah, all that BS will definitely get him re-elected.........The 16% (actual number) of unemployed are really going to give a shit about all of that, come November of '12.

Fuckin' LMAO!

If he's such a success, why does he continually blame, "ATM's, the internet, Earthquakes, Tsunami's, Tea Partiers, Republicans, Arab Springs, BAD LUCK", and whatever other ridiculous excuses he puts out there?

If he was such a great, successful leader, why would he need all these asinine excuses?

Face it, the man has miserably failed. He's econimically illiterate. His leadership is the worst this country has ever seen, period.


----------



## taichiliberal

Wicked Jester said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> So 0bama did nothing since coming into office 1/20/2009?
> 
> Ahh yes...  The 0bama motto:  The Buck Stops Elsewhere
> 
> 
> Jeezus, some of you flaming liberals are fucking stupid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once again, another intellectually bankrupt neocon/teabagger parrot shoots his beak off about something he knows nothing about.
> 
> Here genius, learn what happened DESPITE the filibuster crazed Party of No (aka the Republican House/Senate):
> 
> Obama Administration&#8217;s Achievements (Thus Far) » Obama's Achievements Center
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, all that BS will definitely get him re-elected.........The 16% (actual number) of unemployed are really going to give a shit about all of that, come November of '12.
> 
> Fuckin' LMAO!
> 
> If he's such a success, why does he continually blame, "ATM's, the internet, Earthquakes, Tsunami's, Tea Partiers, Republicans, Arab Springs, BAD LUCK", and whatever other ridiculous excuses he puts out there?
> 
> If he was such a great, successful leader, why would he need all these asinine excuses?
> 
> Face it, the man has miserably failed. He's econimically illiterate. His leadership is the worst this country has ever seen, period.
Click to expand...


And there you have it folks......another intellectually bankrupt neocon/teabagger flunkie makes a claim, is proven wrong with documented facts, and then doesn't have the cojones just to acknowledge he's wrong on that point.  Instead, he just regurgitates more right wingnut radio talking points and his previous BS. 

And if the Dem party does it right....all they have to do is remind the folks WHO put them on the unemployment lines and WHO wants to protect the folks that outsourced their jobs and WHO did not want to extend unemployment.  Yeah, you teabagging bumpkin, all THAT shit will be on the voters minds.

One wickedly willing idiot Jester for the neocon/teabagger cause.  Carry on, my foolish Jester!


----------



## Wicked Jester

taichiliberal said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And once again, another intellectually bankrupt neocon/teabagger parrot shoots his beak off about something he knows nothing about.
> 
> Here genius, learn what happened DESPITE the filibuster crazed Party of No (aka the Republican House/Senate):
> 
> Obama Administrations Achievements (Thus Far) » Obama's Achievements Center
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, all that BS will definitely get him re-elected.........The 16% (actual number) of unemployed are really going to give a shit about all of that, come November of '12.
> 
> Fuckin' LMAO!
> 
> If he's such a success, why does he continually blame, "ATM's, the internet, Earthquakes, Tsunami's, Tea Partiers, Republicans, Arab Springs, BAD LUCK", and whatever other ridiculous excuses he puts out there?
> 
> If he was such a great, successful leader, why would he need all these asinine excuses?
> 
> Face it, the man has miserably failed. He's econimically illiterate. His leadership is the worst this country has ever seen, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there you have it folks......another intellectually bankrupt neocon/teabagger flunkie makes a claim, is proven wrong with documented facts, and then doesn't have the cojones just to acknowledge he's wrong on that point.  Instead, he just regurgitates more right wingnut radio talking points and his previous BS.
> 
> And if the Dem party does it right....all they have to do is remind the folks WHO put them on the unemployment lines and WHO wants to protect the folks that outsourced their jobs and WHO did not want to extend unemployment.  Yeah, you teabagging bumpkin, all THAT shit will be on the voters minds.
> 
> One wickedly willing idiot Jester for the neocon/teabagger cause.  Carry on, my foolish Jester!
Click to expand...

You liberal slapdicks have one major problem........The independents are dropping him in droves.......Without 'em, his sorry ass is getting kicked back to the 'burb's of Chicago where his inept ass belongs.

Now, how about showing us that economic success.

Show us all those jobs that have been created under his leadership.

Show us the lowered unemployment rate.

Show us how he lowered the debt, tackled the deficit, balaced the budget, lowered spending, decreased borrowing.

Show us the meat and potato's that the voters are going to be looking for come election day....Don't show us what you liberal loons want to see......Show us what clear thinking voters are going to want to see.......What those who are desperate for jobs are going to want to see.

Recent polling is showing that over 70% of americans disapprove of Obama's handling of the economy.......That's the most telling sign. That's the most important issue. It's the issue that will decide the election.

I keep asking you Obamabots to put up, and you Obamabots just never seem to be able to put up.

Now, why might that be?

Can you do it, without resorting to spin, deflection and name calling?

I'll be waiting


----------



## taichiliberal

Wicked Jester said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, all that BS will definitely get him re-elected.........The 16% (actual number) of unemployed are really going to give a shit about all of that, come November of '12.
> 
> Fuckin' LMAO!
> 
> If he's such a success, why does he continually blame, "ATM's, the internet, Earthquakes, Tsunami's, Tea Partiers, Republicans, Arab Springs, BAD LUCK", and whatever other ridiculous excuses he puts out there?
> 
> If he was such a great, successful leader, why would he need all these asinine excuses?
> 
> Face it, the man has miserably failed. He's econimically illiterate. His leadership is the worst this country has ever seen, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it folks......another intellectually bankrupt neocon/teabagger flunkie makes a claim, is proven wrong with documented facts, and then doesn't have the cojones just to acknowledge he's wrong on that point.  Instead, he just regurgitates more right wingnut radio talking points and his previous BS.
> 
> And if the Dem party does it right....all they have to do is remind the folks WHO put them on the unemployment lines and WHO wants to protect the folks that outsourced their jobs and WHO did not want to extend unemployment.  Yeah, you teabagging bumpkin, all THAT shit will be on the voters minds.
> 
> One wickedly willing idiot Jester for the neocon/teabagger cause.  Carry on, my foolish Jester!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You liberal slapdicks have one major problem........The independents are dropping him in droves.......Without 'em, his sorry ass is getting kicked back to the 'burb's of Chicago where his inept ass belongs.
> 
> Now, how about showing us that economic success.
> 
> Show us all those jobs that have been created under his leadership.
> 
> Show us the lowered unemployment rate.
> 
> Show us how he lowered the debt, tackled the deficit, balaced the budget, lowered spending, decreased borrowing.
> 
> Show us the meat and potato's that the voters are going to be looking for come election day....Don't show us what you liberal loons want to see......Show us what clear thinking voters are going to want to see.......What those who are desperate for jobs are going to want to see.
> 
> Recent polling is showing that over 70% of americans disapprove of Obama's handling of the economy.......That's the most telling sign. That's the most important issue. It's the issue that will decide the election.
> 
> I keep asking you Obamabots to put up, and you Obamabots just never seem to be able to put up.
> 
> Now, why might that be?
> 
> Can you do it, without resorting to spin, deflection and name calling?
> 
> I'll be waiting
Click to expand...



As the chronology of the posts shows, I provided a link that details the accomplishments of this present administration thus far and what's on the table to be implemented.  To date, the neocon/teabagger toadies REFUSE to acknowledge, let alone READ that information.  Instead, they just barrel along parroting all the accusations and innuendos and mantras they've learned SO well from the neocon punditry via the likes of WND, Crowley, Limbaugh, Levin and the Washington Times....a clear sign of the willful ignorance that so defines the likes of the Wicked Jester.

The Jester is making me laugh, indeed!


----------



## Wicked Jester

taichiliberal said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it folks......another intellectually bankrupt neocon/teabagger flunkie makes a claim, is proven wrong with documented facts, and then doesn't have the cojones just to acknowledge he's wrong on that point.  Instead, he just regurgitates more right wingnut radio talking points and his previous BS.
> 
> And if the Dem party does it right....all they have to do is remind the folks WHO put them on the unemployment lines and WHO wants to protect the folks that outsourced their jobs and WHO did not want to extend unemployment.  Yeah, you teabagging bumpkin, all THAT shit will be on the voters minds.
> 
> One wickedly willing idiot Jester for the neocon/teabagger cause.  Carry on, my foolish Jester!
> 
> 
> 
> You liberal slapdicks have one major problem........The independents are dropping him in droves.......Without 'em, his sorry ass is getting kicked back to the 'burb's of Chicago where his inept ass belongs.
> 
> Now, how about showing us that economic success.
> 
> Show us all those jobs that have been created under his leadership.
> 
> Show us the lowered unemployment rate.
> 
> Show us how he lowered the debt, tackled the deficit, balaced the budget, lowered spending, decreased borrowing.
> 
> Show us the meat and potato's that the voters are going to be looking for come election day....Don't show us what you liberal loons want to see......Show us what clear thinking voters are going to want to see.......What those who are desperate for jobs are going to want to see.
> 
> Recent polling is showing that over 70% of americans disapprove of Obama's handling of the economy.......That's the most telling sign. That's the most important issue. It's the issue that will decide the election.
> 
> I keep asking you Obamabots to put up, and you Obamabots just never seem to be able to put up.
> 
> Now, why might that be?
> 
> Can you do it, without resorting to spin, deflection and name calling?
> 
> I'll be waiting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As the chronology of the posts shows, I provided a link that details the accomplishments of this present administration thus far and what's on the table to be implemented.  To date, the neocon/teabagger toadies REFUSE to acknowledge, let alone READ that information.  Instead, they just barrel along parroting all the accusations and innuendos and mantras they've learned SO well from the neocon punditry via the likes of WND, Crowley, Limbaugh, Levin and the Washington Times....a clear sign of the willful ignorance that so defines the likes of the Wicked Jester.
> 
> The Jester is making me laugh, indeed!
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's what I thought, you can't do it.

If what you provided earlier was what the voters want to hear, 70%+ would not be showing disaproval of his handling of the economy, which is what will decide the election.

It's the main issue that is causing independents to drop their support. Along with his lack of leadership on many issues.

Now, care to try to again, without spin and deflection?


----------



## Oldstyle

taichiliberal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, btw.
> 
> The Tea Party member that questioned Obama is basically unemployed.
> 
> When Obama took over most of the auto industry he put Ryan Rhodes, who was a car-salesman, out of business. The car dealership he worked at was closed thanks to Obama's policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the Teabagger blame the Shrub for his unemployment, because the fiscal conclusion of the  Shrub's budget policy action came in 2009....in other words, in 2009 Obama inherited the shit pile the Shrub left.
> 
> As for "Ryan Rhodes" more unsubstantiated supposition and conjecture from our neocon parrot Mud.
Click to expand...


So Barack Obama inherited a bad economy from Bush and the Pelosi Congress.  It's not something that Obama only realized when he walked into the Oval Office for the first time as President.  If you'll recall he said he had a plan and he was going to hit the ground running to fix the economy.  So what did he do with his majorities in the House and Senate?  He put the economy on the back burner and spent a year and a half on trying to pass his signature health care plan.

My question to you is a simple one...

Why would anyone reelect this man when our economy continues to flounder and he's shown zero aptitude for fixing it?  Obama ran out of ideas when his little Keynesian stimulus plan never got off the launching pad.  Summers and Romer both fled Washington for safe haven at Harvard and Berkeley.  Geithner continues to be just as clueless at running the Treasury as he was at figuring out Turbo Tax.  You can't seriously want to give these people another four years.

The "academics and community organizers" had their shot.  They've failed miserably.  Let's get some folks in there that actually understand economics and businesses.


----------



## taichiliberal

Wicked Jester said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You liberal slapdicks have one major problem........The independents are dropping him in droves.......Without 'em, his sorry ass is getting kicked back to the 'burb's of Chicago where his inept ass belongs.
> 
> Now, how about showing us that economic success.
> 
> Show us all those jobs that have been created under his leadership.
> 
> Show us the lowered unemployment rate.
> 
> Show us how he lowered the debt, tackled the deficit, balaced the budget, lowered spending, decreased borrowing.
> 
> Show us the meat and potato's that the voters are going to be looking for come election day....Don't show us what you liberal loons want to see......Show us what clear thinking voters are going to want to see.......What those who are desperate for jobs are going to want to see.
> 
> Recent polling is showing that over 70% of americans disapprove of Obama's handling of the economy.......That's the most telling sign. That's the most important issue. It's the issue that will decide the election.
> 
> I keep asking you Obamabots to put up, and you Obamabots just never seem to be able to put up.
> 
> Now, why might that be?
> 
> Can you do it, without resorting to spin, deflection and name calling?
> 
> I'll be waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the chronology of the posts shows, I provided a link that details the accomplishments of this present administration thus far and what's on the table to be implemented.  To date, the neocon/teabagger toadies REFUSE to acknowledge, let alone READ that information.  Instead, they just barrel along parroting all the accusations and innuendos and mantras they've learned SO well from the neocon punditry via the likes of WND, Crowley, Limbaugh, Levin and the Washington Times....a clear sign of the willful ignorance that so defines the likes of the Wicked Jester.
> 
> The Jester is making me laugh, indeed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought, you can't do it.
> 
> If what you provided earlier was what the voters want to hear, 70%+ would not be showing disaproval of his handling of the economy, which is what will decide the election.
> 
> It's the main issue that is causing independents to drop their support. Along with his lack of leadership on many issues.
> 
> Now, care to try to again, without spin and deflection?
Click to expand...


Once again, the Wicked Jester bullhorns the neocon/teabagger platitudes while desperately ignoring facts.

This is what the Wicked (ly stupid) Jester refuses to deal with, folks:

*Obama Administrations Achievements (Thus Far)*

Obama Administration&#8217;s Achievements (Thus Far) » Obama&#039;s Achievements Center

So let's watch WJ just blather on while avoiding discussion of contrary facts.  What a neocon/teabagging buffoon!


----------



## taichiliberal

Oldstyle said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, btw.
> 
> The Tea Party member that questioned Obama is basically unemployed.
> 
> When Obama took over most of the auto industry he put Ryan Rhodes, who was a car-salesman, out of business. The car dealership he worked at was closed thanks to Obama's policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the Teabagger blame the Shrub for his unemployment, because the fiscal conclusion of the  Shrub's budget policy action came in 2009....in other words, in 2009 Obama inherited the shit pile the Shrub left.
> 
> As for "Ryan Rhodes" more unsubstantiated supposition and conjecture from our neocon parrot Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Barack Obama inherited a bad economy from Bush and the Pelosi Congress.  It's not something that Obama only realized when he walked into the Oval Office for the first time as President.  If you'll recall he said he had a plan and he was going to hit the ground running to fix the economy.  So what did he do with his majorities in the House and Senate?  He put the economy on the back burner and spent a year and a half on trying to pass his signature health care plan.
> 
> My question to you is a simple one...
> 
> Why would anyone reelect this man when our economy continues to flounder and he's shown zero aptitude for fixing it?  Obama ran out of ideas when his little Keynesian stimulus plan never got off the launching pad.  Summers and Romer both fled Washington for safe haven at Harvard and Berkeley.  Geithner continues to be just as clueless at running the Treasury as he was at figuring out Turbo Tax.  You can't seriously want to give these people another four years.
> 
> The "academics and community organizers" had their shot.  They've failed miserably.  Let's get some folks in there that actually understand economics and businesses.
Click to expand...


The initial and major flaw in your analysis and assertions is that you forget the FACT that Pelosi and the Dem party DID NOT have the majority vote in the Senate, where the GOP blocked progress considerably.  Also, you forget the FACT that the Party of NO (aka the Republicans) went filibuster crazy and voted lock step AGAINST ANY proposal from the administration.  So what finally did get done was not without GOP approval. 
The GOP made the healthcare bill it's beachhead, as GOP leadership stated that it was their primary mission to make Obama a one term president at any cost.  Hell, Boehner stated that if defeating Obama meant trashing thousands of new gov't jobs for people, then so be it!

You also forget the FACT that the Geithner was the Shrub's boy.....good riddence to him.

Essentially, you're just regurgitating the myopic mantras of the GOP punditry anti-Obama crowd....which seems a little stupid when you read the following:

*Obama Administration&#8217;s Achievements (Thus Far)*
Obama Administration&#8217;s Achievements (Thus Far) » Obama's Achievements Center

And furthermore, since Obama INHERITED this shitpile of an economy along with an obsitinate GOP out to get him, what makes YOU think that the American people are that fucking dumb to elect a repeat of the mindset that got us here in the first place?


----------



## Wicked Jester

taichiliberal said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the chronology of the posts shows, I provided a link that details the accomplishments of this present administration thus far and what's on the table to be implemented.  To date, the neocon/teabagger toadies REFUSE to acknowledge, let alone READ that information.  Instead, they just barrel along parroting all the accusations and innuendos and mantras they've learned SO well from the neocon punditry via the likes of WND, Crowley, Limbaugh, Levin and the Washington Times....a clear sign of the willful ignorance that so defines the likes of the Wicked Jester.
> 
> The Jester is making me laugh, indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought, you can't do it.
> 
> If what you provided earlier was what the voters want to hear, 70%+ would not be showing disaproval of his handling of the economy, which is what will decide the election.
> 
> It's the main issue that is causing independents to drop their support. Along with his lack of leadership on many issues.
> 
> Now, care to try to again, without spin and deflection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, the Wicked Jester bullhorns the neocon/teabagger platitudes while desperately ignoring facts.
> 
> This is what the Wicked (ly stupid) Jester refuses to deal with, folks:
> 
> *Obama Administration&#8217;s Achievements (Thus Far)*
> 
> Obama Administration&#8217;s Achievements (Thus Far) » Obama's Achievements Center
> 
> So let's watch WJ just blather on while avoiding discussion of contrary facts.  What a neocon/teabagging buffoon!
Click to expand...

Yep, that's what I thought.....You've got nothing to ddress the issue that will no doubt decide the election.

Thanks for playing.

Now, get in line with all the other lil' Obamabot sheep, and follow your failed leader right over the cliff. Ya' fuckin' liberal pussy.


----------



## taichiliberal

Wicked Jester said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought, you can't do it.
> 
> If what you provided earlier was what the voters want to hear, 70%+ would not be showing disaproval of his handling of the economy, which is what will decide the election.
> 
> It's the main issue that is causing independents to drop their support. Along with his lack of leadership on many issues.
> 
> Now, care to try to again, without spin and deflection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, the Wicked Jester bullhorns the neocon/teabagger platitudes while desperately ignoring facts.
> 
> This is what the Wicked (ly stupid) Jester refuses to deal with, folks:
> 
> *Obama Administrations Achievements (Thus Far)*
> 
> Obama Administrations Achievements (Thus Far) » Obama's Achievements Center
> 
> So let's watch WJ just blather on while avoiding discussion of contrary facts.  What a neocon/teabagging buffoon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, that's what I thought.....You've got nothing to ddress the issue that will no doubt decide the election.
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> Now, get in line with all the other lil' Obamabot sheep, and follow your failed leader right over the cliff. Ya' fuckin' liberal pussy.
Click to expand...



And there you have it folks, just like I said.  Intellectually bankrupt and dishonest neocon/teabagging toadies like Jester here don't DARE have a real point for point discussion of FACTS that contradict their mantras.  Instead, the Jester bluffs and blusters and concocts some lie that the chronology of the posts readily exposes.

Bottom line: no one can produce any valid documentation that Biden stated what he's accused of...and neocon/teabagger cowards deny the documented list of Obama accomplishments thus far.

I'm done kicking this dumb donkey of a Wicked Jester ....now Wicked Jester will just repeat his BS and false accusations/statements 6 ways to Sunday, with probably some maudlin kudos from his equally dim cohorts.  The last word, no matter how childish, is more important than honesty and facts to the Jester.  So much more to pity him.

Adios.


----------



## HenryBHough

No question that after November, 2012, He is _dogmeat_.  Only question is whether USDA would allow that use.  There are, after all, standards which must be upheld.


----------



## Oldstyle

taichiliberal said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let the Teabagger blame the Shrub for his unemployment, because the fiscal conclusion of the  Shrub's budget policy action came in 2009....in other words, in 2009 Obama inherited the shit pile the Shrub left.
> 
> As for "Ryan Rhodes" more unsubstantiated supposition and conjecture from our neocon parrot Mud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Barack Obama inherited a bad economy from Bush and the Pelosi Congress.  It's not something that Obama only realized when he walked into the Oval Office for the first time as President.  If you'll recall he said he had a plan and he was going to hit the ground running to fix the economy.  So what did he do with his majorities in the House and Senate?  He put the economy on the back burner and spent a year and a half on trying to pass his signature health care plan.
> 
> My question to you is a simple one...
> 
> Why would anyone reelect this man when our economy continues to flounder and he's shown zero aptitude for fixing it?  Obama ran out of ideas when his little Keynesian stimulus plan never got off the launching pad.  Summers and Romer both fled Washington for safe haven at Harvard and Berkeley.  Geithner continues to be just as clueless at running the Treasury as he was at figuring out Turbo Tax.  You can't seriously want to give these people another four years.
> 
> The "academics and community organizers" had their shot.  They've failed miserably.  Let's get some folks in there that actually understand economics and businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The initial and major flaw in your analysis and assertions is that you forget the FACT that Pelosi and the Dem party DID NOT have the majority vote in the Senate, where the GOP blocked progress considerably.  Also, you forget the FACT that the Party of NO (aka the Republicans) went filibuster crazy and voted lock step AGAINST ANY proposal from the administration.  So what finally did get done was not without GOP approval.
> The GOP made the healthcare bill it's beachhead, as GOP leadership stated that it was their primary mission to make Obama a one term president at any cost.  Hell, Boehner stated that if defeating Obama meant trashing thousands of new gov't jobs for people, then so be it!
> 
> You also forget the FACT that the Geithner was the Shrub's boy.....good riddence to him.
> 
> Essentially, you're just regurgitating the myopic mantras of the GOP punditry anti-Obama crowd....which seems a little stupid when you read the following:
> 
> *Obama Administration&#8217;s Achievements (Thus Far)*
> Obama Administration&#8217;s Achievements (Thus Far) » Obama's Achievements Center
> 
> And furthermore, since Obama INHERITED this shitpile of an economy along with an obsitinate GOP out to get him, what makes YOU think that the American people are that fucking dumb to elect a repeat of the mindset that got us here in the first place?
Click to expand...


First of all...Nancy Pelosi was Speaker of the House.  She didn't run the Senate.  That would be Harry Reid.  Since both of the independents, Bernie Sanders and Joe Lieberman, caucused with the Democrats then Harry Reid did in fact have 60 Senators to work with.  That my friend is a super majority in both the House and the Senate.  What jobs program of Barack Obama is it that you think the Republican minority blocked?  I'd be most interested in hearing what he wanted that he didn't get because of Republican obstruction.  I think that if you look at what was happening back then you'll see that it wasn't Republican's who held up Obama's most liberal ideas...it was the Blue Dog Democrats.  You should thank your lucky stars that they did, by the way or we would now be reeling from the effects of the Cap & Trade legislation that Barack, Nancy and Harry wanted so badly.  If not for the Blue Dogs our economy would be in even worse shape than it is now.

As for your charge that Geithner is Bush's boy?  How do you figure?  He was brought in to work under Larry Summers in the Clinton Administration...then was brought back to be the Treasury Secretary under Obama.  How is Timothy Geithner "Shrub's boy"?

I don't think the American people ARE that dumb actually.  I think they gave Obama a shot despite his total lack of executive and legislative experience, based on his supposed "intellect" and some vague vision of Hope and Change.  It's been quite apparent that he's in way over his head on most things but glaringly so when it comes to the economy.  He took some really bad advice from Larry Summers and Christina Romer and now he's stuck with the results while those two fled back to academia.  I think the American people realize only too well that they made a mistake in '08.  They made that abundantly clear during the mid-term elections.


----------



## taichiliberal

HenryBHough said:


> No question that after November, 2012, He is _dogmeat_.  Only question is whether USDA would allow that use.  There are, after all, standards which must be upheld.



Ahhh, yet another neocon/teabagger toadie who doesn't have the courage to admit that NO ONE on this thread has factually proven that Biden uttered the phrase beyond hearsay and supposition.  So Henry just spews hopeful mantras.


----------



## BDBoop

taichiliberal said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> No question that after November, 2012, He is _dogmeat_.  Only question is whether USDA would allow that use.  There are, after all, standards which must be upheld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, yet another neocon/teabagger toadie who doesn't have the courage to admit that NO ONE on this thread has factually proven that Biden uttered the phrase beyond hearsay and supposition.  So Henry just spews hopeful mantras.
Click to expand...


Not to mention: All the shit the lot of them sling at the president on a daily basis? They better be able to take it. Awww, somebody hurt their itto tater peelings? Man the fuck up.

Losers.


----------



## taichiliberal

Oldstyle said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Barack Obama inherited a bad economy from Bush and the Pelosi Congress.  It's not something that Obama only realized when he walked into the Oval Office for the first time as President.  If you'll recall he said he had a plan and he was going to hit the ground running to fix the economy.  So what did he do with his majorities in the House and Senate?  He put the economy on the back burner and spent a year and a half on trying to pass his signature health care plan.
> 
> My question to you is a simple one...
> 
> Why would anyone reelect this man when our economy continues to flounder and he's shown zero aptitude for fixing it?  Obama ran out of ideas when his little Keynesian stimulus plan never got off the launching pad.  Summers and Romer both fled Washington for safe haven at Harvard and Berkeley.  Geithner continues to be just as clueless at running the Treasury as he was at figuring out Turbo Tax.  You can't seriously want to give these people another four years.
> 
> The "academics and community organizers" had their shot.  They've failed miserably.  Let's get some folks in there that actually understand economics and businesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The initial and major flaw in your analysis and assertions is that you forget the FACT that Pelosi and the Dem party DID NOT have the majority vote in the Senate, where the GOP blocked progress considerably.  Also, you forget the FACT that the Party of NO (aka the Republicans) went filibuster crazy and voted lock step AGAINST ANY proposal from the administration.  So what finally did get done was not without GOP approval.
> The GOP made the healthcare bill it's beachhead, as GOP leadership stated that it was their primary mission to make Obama a one term president at any cost.  Hell, Boehner stated that if defeating Obama meant trashing thousands of new gov't jobs for people, then so be it!
> 
> You also forget the FACT that the Geithner was the Shrub's boy.....good riddence to him.
> 
> Essentially, you're just regurgitating the myopic mantras of the GOP punditry anti-Obama crowd....which seems a little stupid when you read the following:
> 
> *Obama Administrations Achievements (Thus Far)*
> Obama Administrations Achievements (Thus Far) » Obama's Achievements Center
> 
> And furthermore, since Obama INHERITED this shitpile of an economy along with an obsitinate GOP out to get him, what makes YOU think that the American people are that fucking dumb to elect a repeat of the mindset that got us here in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all...Nancy Pelosi was Speaker of the House.  She didn't run the Senate. *  No shit sherlock!  That doesn't change the FACT that the GOP held sway in the Senate, where all bills eventually were stopped.   *That would be Harry Reid.  Since both of the independents, Bernie Sanders and Joe Lieberman, caucused with the Democrats then Harry Reid did in fact have 60 Senators to work with.   ...That my friend is a super majority in both the House and the Senate. *Wrong again, genius.  Lieberman  had LONG established that he was NOT siding with Dems since 2004...long before his re-election where he switched in 2008 the Dems did not have 60 seats, and then Kennedy died *What jobs program of Barack Obama is it that you think the Republican minority blocked?  I'd be most interested in hearing what he wanted that he didn't get because of Republican obstruction.  *An example:  http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2011/02/15/AR2011021506858*.htmlI think that if you look at what was happening back then you'll see that it wasn't Republican's who held up Obama's most liberal ideas...it was the Blue Dog Democrats.  *Do some research to see the number of the "bluedogs" compared to the lock step vote of the filibuster happy GOP *
> You should thank your lucky stars that they did, by the way or we would now be reeling from the effects of the Cap & Trade legislation that Barack, Nancy and Harry wanted so badly.  If not for the Blue Dogs our economy would be in even worse shape than it is now.
> *Pure supposition and conjecture on your part based on incorrect analogy of the real make up of the House and Senate and what has transpired.*
> As for your charge that Geithner is Bush's boy?  How do you figure?  He was brought in to work under Larry Summers in the Clinton Administration...then was brought back to be the Treasury Secretary under Obama.  How is Timothy Geithner "Shrub's boy"?
> 
> *True enough...but given his positions during the Shrub's reign, he was one of the key people during the financial boondoggles regarding Wall St. and the banking/housing market shennanigans that could have put out road blocks, or at least blown the whistle big time.  Instead, he was a facilitator of the Shrub's deregulation and "reaganomics" on steroids.  So I AM INCORRECT TO SAY HE WAS SOLELY THE "SHRUB'S BOY".*
> 
> I don't think the American people ARE that dumb actually.  I think they gave Obama a shot despite his total lack of executive and legislative experience, based on his supposed "intellect" and some vague vision of Hope and Change.  *AND THE FACT THAT THEY REALIZED WHAT A TOTAL FUCK UP THE SHRUB AND HIS ADMINISTRATION WAS....GIVEN IRAQ AND THE WALL ST./BANKER DEBACLE. * It's been quite apparent that he's in way over his head on most things but glaringly so when it comes to the economy.   *SAYS THE NEOCON/TEABAGGER pundits and parrots.....the rest of America is pissed that he's bending over backward to appease the Party of No, and being more center to the right than he lead on in his campaign.* He took some really bad advice from Larry Summers and Christina Romer and now he's stuck with the results while those two fled back to academia. *Not quite the way you portray it.....YOU may not like Summers and Romer advice, but their changing jobs to the private sector (cha-ching$$) is not abandoning ship as you would like to have it.*  I think the American people realize only too well that they made a mistake in '08.  They made that abundantly clear during the mid-term elections.
Click to expand...

*
In reality, 2010 had a LOW voter turnout, as many people PUBLICALLY stated that they sat on their hands as a protest to the Dems and Obama to quit being wussies.  Now realizing that they've let the right wingnuts run he asylum, 2012 will seek to stop that neocon/teabagger disease in it's tracks.*


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

I thought liberal's were into this "lowering the rhetoric" thing?  What happened to the "kum ba ya" after the congressman got shot?  Oh, that's right, it's just for the conservatives.  

I followed tacihiliberal's link and read only the section's labeled "ENERGY".  I still can't stop laughing.  If you knew ANYTHING about the oil business and what is happening with coal, you'd laugh.  Either that or you'd cry.  More like weep.  

Hope and Change...


----------



## taichiliberal

OldUSAFSniper said:


> I thought liberal's were into this "lowering the rhetoric" thing?  What happened to the "kum ba ya" after the congressman got shot?  Oh, that's right, it's just for the conservatives.
> 
> I followed tacihiliberal's link and read only the section's labeled "ENERGY".  I still can't stop laughing.  If you knew ANYTHING about the oil business and what is happening with coal, you'd laugh.  Either that or you'd cry.  More like weep.
> 
> Hope and Change...



And here we have yet another neocon/teabagger clod blowing smoke with nothing of substance.  Note that he IGNORED the part of my link relevent to the subject of this thread....typical attempt of intellectually dishonest neocon/teabagger wonks to change the subject when they can't defend their latest false accusation or statement.

Seems the OldUSASniper just shot himself in the foot.


----------



## taichiliberal

BDBoop said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> No question that after November, 2012, He is _dogmeat_.  Only question is whether USDA would allow that use.  There are, after all, standards which must be upheld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, yet another neocon/teabagger toadie who doesn't have the courage to admit that NO ONE on this thread has factually proven that Biden uttered the phrase beyond hearsay and supposition.  So Henry just spews hopeful mantras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to mention: All the shit the lot of them sling at the president on a daily basis? They better be able to take it. Awww, somebody hurt their itto tater peelings? Man the fuck up.
> 
> Losers.
Click to expand...


----------

